# فعاليات الإعداد ليوم 30 يونيو



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*سنضع هنا, كتوثيق تاريخى, ما يتم إعداده ليوم 30 يونيو 2013​
أعلن اتحاد شباب قبيله "الهوارة" عن تنظيمهم أكبر مليونية تشهدها المحافظة حيث ستجمع معظم أبناء القبيلة والذين يصل عددهم إلى 750 ألف فرد بقنا إلى جانب ممثلين من أفرع القبيلة بسوهاج وسيناء ومطروح والبحيرة والفيوم.

كما أعلن الاتحاد عبر صفحته على الفيس بوك أن تم تجهيز المكان المناسب لهذه المليونية، وسيتم دعوة الفضائيات ووسائل الإعلام المصرية والعربية بحضور المؤتمر.

وسيتم إعلان الدعم الرسمى لحركه تمرد وإعلان شباب القبيلة "المسلح" حمايته الرسميه لأعضائها ولمتظاهري يوم 30يونيو .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*السفيرة الأمريكية تجتمع بخيرت الشاطر فى مكتبه فى اجتماع مغلق​*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*غريبة جدا  كنت بسمع عن القبيلة دى انهم ناس متعصبين جدا وولائهم للدين واحكام الدين من الغريب انهم يقفوا ضد ناس بدقون اغلبيتهم كانوا اخوان او سلفيين متشددين 
دى مفاجأة انه يكون ده موقفهم  ربنا يهدى باقى القطيع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*فوجئ متظاهرو الدقهلية بموقف قوات الشرطة أمام ديوان المحافظة، حيث وقفوا إلى جانبهم وردوا هجمات شباب الإخوان عنهم وتصدوا لهم وطاردوهم إلى مسافة بعيدة، ومنعوهم من الاعتداء على المتظاهرين الذين يحاصرون ديوان المحافظة اعتراضا على تعيين المحافظ الجديد الدكتور صبحي عطية.
واحتفل المتظاهرون بموقف قوات الأمن المركزي على طريقتهم، حيث حملوا عددا منهم على الأعناق في مسيرة احتفالية عقب انسحاب شباب الإخوان، ورددواهتافات “الشعب والشرطة إيد واحدة” و”يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد” و”يوم 30 العصر الشعب هايحكم مصر”.
وقال أحد المتظاهرين إنه شاهد شباب الإخوان وهم يفرون أمام المدرعة في وجود مدير الأمن ومدير المباحث، تماما كما كان يحدث معنا ذلك في ظل مطاردتنا بالغازات المسيلة للدموع، واعتبر ذلك مقدمة لنهاية حكم الإخوان في 30 يونيو، على حد قوله. فيما قال شاهد عيان إن الموظفين اضطروا لإدخال الطعام للمحافظ المحاصر في مكتبه عن طريق حبل وسلة من خارج المبنى، بحسب قوله.
 وفي سياق متصل، أصدر المركز الإعلامي للمحافظة اليوم بيانا نفى فيه ما تردد عن دخول المحافظ مكتبه مرتديا نقابا، ووصف من نقل ذلك بأنه بعيد عن أخلاق المهنة بنشره معلومات كاذبة، بحسب نص البيان*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*خير ابتديت اتفاءل ...  ربنا موجود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BUb85IMoRaw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*أصدر الشيخ أشرف عبد المنعم، العضو المؤسس للهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، أمين المكتب العلمي والدعوي بالجبهة السلفية، فتوى بعنوان «فتوى في دفع المعتدين فيمن يرفع السلاح على المسلمين (بخصوص مخطط 30/6)»، تعليقًا على مظاهرات 30 يونيو التي دعت لها القوى المعارضة لسياسات الرئيس محمد مرسي والمطالبة بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وأوضح في فتواه أنه يجوز قتل المتظاهرين في 30 يونيو.

وقال عبد المنعم، في فتواه، الصادرة، الخميس، «المشهد السياسي في بلادنا، والذي يظهر في مقدمته بعض المجرمين من المنتقصين لدين الإسلام الساخرين من شرائعه وحلفائهم من ذوي الطرح النصراني الطائفي، ومن سار في ركابهم من المخدوعين بدعوى الاعتراض على سياسات للرئاسة – ومن حقهم هذا الاعتراض – أطلقوا تهديدات بالقتل واستخدام السلاح ضد مخالفيهم، وتواطأت معهم داخلية الفلول وإعلامه، وكانت بداية ذلك بالاعتداء على بيوت الله، في سياق تجاوز كل الحرمات، واتسع لينال كل من له سمت الإسلام، رجلًا كان أو امرأة، بتعدٍ على الأنفس والممتلكات والبيوت».

وأضاف: «مع معارضتنا لكثير من سياسات الرئاسة وانتقادنا لها علنًا في مواضع كثيرة إلا أن الحالة الراهنة توجب على المسلم عدم مشاركة هؤلاء أو الانتظام في صفوفهم، بعدما تبينت حقيقتهم، بل الواجب دفع هؤلاء الضالين عن دين المسلمين ودنياهم بما يقدر عليه، ولو لم يندفعوا إلا بالقتل وجب قتلهم، ونحن في هذا ندفع الظلم ولا نعتدي».

من جانب آخر، طالب الدكتور محمد عباس، رئيس حزب الأمة السلفي، جميع الإسلاميين بمبايعته على الموت حتى القضاء على معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي الذين سيثورون ضده في 30 يونيو.

وطالب «عباس» على صفحته الرسمية بـ«فيس بوك» شباب الإسلاميين بالبدء فورًا في تكوين اللجان الشعبية في كل شوارع مصر، حتى لا يحدث ما حدث في طنطا أو دسوق أو غيرهما مرة أخرى، لافتًا إلى أن هذه اللجان ينبغي لها أن تكتمل في يومين أو 3 ، مطالبًا أن يبدأ تفعيلها على الفور في مواجهة البلطجة، من أول حملة «السواطير» والسيوف ومدمني المخدرات إلى قيادات جبهة «الخراب»، 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2013)

*بلاغ ضد مرسي وحجازي يتهمهما بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين






*​*






بلاغ ضد مرسي وحجازي يتهمهما بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين



​**








06/20/2013 - 17:38


تقدم محمد رمضان سعداوى المحامى، من أبناء مركز إبشواى بمحافظة  الفيوم، ببلاغ إلى نيابة مركز إبشواي بالفيوم، ضد كل من الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية، وصفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلامى، يتهم فيه الثانى بالإدلاء  بتصريحات تحرض على قتل المتظاهرين فى 30 يونيو، والأول بالسلبية تجاه تلك  التصريحات وامتناعه السلبى عن حماية المتظاهرين، وحرمانهم من حقهم فى  التظاهر السلمى.
البلاغ حمل رقم 1886 لسنة 2013 إدارى قسم إبشواى، ضد رئيس الجمهورية  والشيخ صفوت حجازى، الداعية الإسلامى، واتهم فيه الثانى بالإدلاء بتصريحات  على قناة فضائية يحرض خلالها على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين فى 30 يونيو.  وطالب بالتحقيق مع المشكو فى حقهما تجاه تلك الإتهامات.*


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2013)

اتمنى  ان تكون الدعاية ليوم 30 /6 والزيطة اللى حوالية تكون بحجم هذا اليوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اتمنى  ان تكون الدعاية ليوم 30 /6 والزيطة اللى حوالية تكون بحجم هذا اليوم



*يوم 30 يونيو, فى رأيى, بداية مشوار الدم لتنظيف مصر من كافة اتساخاتها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*وزير البترول يصدر تعليمات بعدم مشاركة العمال في مظاهرات 30 يونيو ومنع الإجازات الاستثنائية للعاملين خلال هذا اليوم تحديداً، حيث سيتم معاقبة من يخالف التعليمات بخصم أسبوع من مرتبه الشهري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*يحاصر الآن مئات المتظاهرين أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالأقصر رمضان عبدالحميد، ومسؤول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمحافظة محمد موسى، داخل فندق "إيتاب" الملاصق لمبنى المحافظة، حيث يعتصم المئات احتجاجا على تعيين المهندس عادل الخياط محافظا للأقصر.*


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوم 30 يونيو, فى رأيى, بداية مشوار الدم لتنظيف مصر من كافة اتساخاتها*


فى رايىء انا استاذى
يوم 30 اذا لم يحقق نتائج وكان مثل سابقاتها  بلا نتيجة
هى نهاية المعارضة فى مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*قام أعضاء بحملة تجرد المؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسي بالاعتداء على المواطنين بمحطة مترو الشهداء، وذلك بعد رفضهم التوقيع على استمارة تأييد مرسي وردوا عليهم: تمرد وبس.

وتسبب رفض المواطنين لتأييد الرئيس في إثارة أنصاره من جماعة الإخوان والجماعة الإسلامية، وقاموا بتوجيه سباب وشتائم وألفاظ خارجة للمواطنين، واشتبكوا معهم، مما اضطر أنصار حملة تمرد المتواجدين بالمحطة التدخل لفض لحماية المواطنين، مما أثار الذعر داخل المحطة.

من جانبها قامت قوات الأمن بالفصل بين الجانبين لحماية الركاب الذين فروا إلى داخل المترو خوفا من إصابتهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*حركة تمرد: تجاوزنا 15 مليون توقيع​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*
واشنطن تسحب السفيرة باترسون من القاهرة .. و البديل خلال ايام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2s3hwGZXR1c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2013)

* إنسحاب كامل للداخلية بمبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون تمهيدا لتسليمه للحرس الجمهورى


*​*





محمد الصاوى

أكد مصدر داخل مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون لـ "الـفـجـر" أن قوات الأمن   المركزى والقوات الأمنية قد إنسحبت  بالكامل من بالكامل من محيط مبنى   الإذاعة والتليفزيون وأخلته منذ قليل، وذلك تمهيداً لتسليم عملية التأمين   لقوات الحرس الجمهورى حتى يوم 30 يونيو القادم وما ستشهد مصر من أحداث   وتظاهرات .



ولم يذكر المصدر وقت إنسحاب الحرس الجمهورى وتسليم المهمة لوزارة الداخلية.



بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*بكري سيتم التشويش على الفضائيات في30 يونيو*
*2013-06-21 10:36:47* *
* 

*



* 
*     	أكد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق والكاتب الصحفي مصطفي بكري ان وزير الإعلام  صلاح عبد المقصود قام بإبعاد صلاح حمزة رئيس النايل سات من منصبه وعين اخر  معروف بميوله الإخوانية.
	وأشار بكري في تدوينه له علي حسابه الشخصي بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي " فيس  بوك " اليوم الجمعة – إلي أن الهدف من هذا هو تحكم في التشويش علي  الفضائيات خلال معالجتها لثورة الشعب المصري في ٣٠ يونيو.
	وقال عضو مجلس الشعب السابق في تدوينته :" الاتجاه الان نحو ابعاد حسن  حامد من رئاسة مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي، الاخونة تمضي في كل مكان بغض النظر  عن الكفاءة بالضبط كما حدث في حركة المحافظين الاخيرة".

	المصدر : الوفد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*قرار من الجيش المصرى يغضب حماس *






*فادت تقارير  إخبارية عن توقف العمل بشكل كل في أنفاق رفح، التي تربط المدينة المصرية  الحدودية بقطاع غزة بشكل غير رسمي، الأربعاء، في إطار تشديدات أمنية قبل  نحو 10 أيام من تظاهرات دعت لها قوى المعارضة المصرية في 30 يونيو الجاري،  لسحب الثقة من الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي وإجباره على إجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة.
* *
وأكد أصحاب أنفاق بمدينة رفح لصحف مصرية أن توقف العمل جاء بعد التشديدات  الأمنية للجيش، حيث منعت القوات المرابطة حول مدينة رفح والحدود مع غزة أي  نشاط خاص بالأنفاق، فضلاً عن منعها دخول الشاحنات التي تحمل بضائع ووقود  ومواد بناء في طريقها إلى أنفاق رفح من دخول المدينة.
* *





وقالت مصادر أمنية في تصريحات صحافية، إن قوات الجيش تحكم قبضتها على  الأنفاق، وتمكنت خلال الساعات الماضية من مصادرة شحنات وقود ومواد بناء  وإغلاق عدد من الأنفاق.
* *
وأبدت حركة حماس غضبها من القرار غير المعلن رسمياً بغلق الحدود، وقال  القيادي في الحركة ووكيل خارجية الحكومة المقالة بغزة غازي حمد، إن القاهرة  لم تبلغ رسمياً بغلق الأنفاق الحدودية المنتشرة على حدود مصر مع قطاع غزة  خلال المظاهرات المتوقعة في 30 يونيو الجاري بمصر.
* *
وقال في لقاء مع الصحافيين نظمه معهد الاتصال والتنمية بغزة، الأربعاء، إن  مصر نفذت إجراءات مشددة ضد الأنفاق الأيام القليلة الماضية، وأغلقت العديد  منها، كما أغرقت بعضها بالمياه وهدمت أخرى، مما أثر على تدفق حركة السلع  والبضائع لقطاع غزة بشكل ملموس.
* *
وأضاف أن حفر الأنفاق "عبء سياسي وأمنى" اضطر له سكان قطاع غزة لمواجهة  الحصار الإسرائيلي المفروض على غزة، لافتاً إلى وقوع العديد من الضحايا  جراء العمل فيها. وتابع: "ساهمت الأنفاق في كسر حصار غزة بالفعل، مشيراً  إلى أن لتر البنزين الإسرائيلي يباع بثمانية شواكل، في حين يباع المصري  بثلاثة (الدولار يساوى 3.6 شيكل) وطن الحصى القادم من إسرائيل بحوالي 85  شيكل والمصري بخمسين.
* *
وشدد قيادي حماس على عدم تدخل حركته في الشأن الداخلي المصري، مضيفاً:  "هناك تنسيق سياسي وأمنى مع مصر مستمر". وأضاف: "حدثت تغيرات إيجابية بشكل  محدود في العلاقة بين غزة ومصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير، ظهرت في تحسن آلية العمل  داخل معبر رفح البرى بخلاف تشغيله طوال أيام الأسبوع.
* *
وأضاف حمد: "هناك انفتاح على المستوى العلاقات السياسية والأمنية مع مصر،  فيما رفض اقتصار علاقة حركته على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بدليل لقاءات  عقدها قادة من حماس مع مختلف الأحزاب السياسية المصرية".
* *
وعن هجوم بعض وسائل الإعلام المصرية على حماس، أكد غازي حمد أن لدى حركته  وثائق حول من يقف وراء هذه الحملات، مضيفاً: "جميع المسئولين الأمنيين  الذين التقتهم حماس بمصر لم يقدموا اتهاماً واحداً ضد غزة أو حماس".
* *
وأشار إلى أن حركته "قدمت لمصر مشاريع تجارية للتعاون منها إمكانية ضخ  الغاز المصري لغزة وإنشاء منطقة تجارة حرة، لكن الظروف الآن التي تمر بها  مصر لا نريد أن نثقل كاهل القيادة المصرية بالمطالب، بخلاف أن القاهرة  حريصة على تطبيق المصالحة الداخلية".
* *
الفجر*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*عاصم عبد الماجد يعود الي الجاهلية ” «قتلانا فى الجنة وقتلاكم فى النار» *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*غنيم للمتظاهرين: لو فيكم راجل ينزل يوم30 







 الداعية الإسلامي الشيخ وجدي غنيم​
الوفد – متابعات: الجمعة , 21 يونيو 2013 10:57 
وصف الداعية الإسلامي "الشيخ وجدي غنيم" كل من سيخرج لإسقاط  الرئيس محمد مرسي في مظاهرات 30 يونيو بـ"كافر"، وأجاز قتل المتظاهرين من  القوى الثورية الداعية لإسقاط مرسي.
وتوعد "غنيم" لثوار 30 يونيو قائلاً: "لو فيكو راجل ينزل يوم 30 يونيو"، مؤكداً أن هذا اليوم سيكون فيصلاً بين المسلمين والكافرين.
وخاطب "غنيم" في فيديو له على قناته الخاصة على موقع الـ"يوتيوب" اليوم  الجمعة، المطالبين بإسقاط "مرسي" قائلاً: أنتم اللي جبتوه لنفسكم، لأن هذا  اليوم سيكون فيصلا بينا وبينكم"، مؤكداً أن جزاء كل من يخرج ويحاول إسقاط  مرسي هو "القتل".
شاهد الفيديو..

*
[YOUTUBE]ix3awbnSDpo#at=51[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2013)

*أهالى الشهداء يتظاهرون أمام منزل مرسى بالتجمع ويرفعون الكارت الأحمر*


*  الجمعة، 21 يونيو  2013 - 11:10*

*





                             جانب من المظاهرة* 

*كتب رامى سعيد*

*

* 
*نظم عدد من أهالى الشهداء وعدد من المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية أمام  بيت الرئيس محمد مرسى بالتجمع، صباح اليوم الجمعة، وذلك احتجاجاً على عدم  القصاص للشهداء الذين لقوا حتفهم فى عهده.
* *
ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر وصورا للرئيس محمد مرسى كتبوا أسفلها "ارحل، ولا  لحكم الإخوان"، كما رفعوا لافتات كتبوا عليها "محمد كريسستى شهيد عهد  الإخوان، والشعب يريد إعدام الرئيس، وارحل نهاية حكم الإخوان 30-6.
* *
كما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "طول ما الدم المصرى رخيص يسقط أى رئيس، ارحل ارحل، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2013)

*أمين عام «الإخوان»: أرقام حملة تمرد «غير حقيقية».. والشعب سيدافع عن الشرعية*

*قال الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، إن الأرقام التي أعلنتها حملة تمرد غير حقيقية ومبالغ فيها،  مؤكدا أن «هناك محاولات للتهويل من جانب وسائل الإعلام من خلال إطلاق  شائعات، وأحاديث بأن 30 يونيو سيكون يومًا فاصلًا».*
*وأضاف «حسين»، في لقائه ببرنامج «حوار مع الإخوان» على قناة  «مصر 25»، الخميس: «من يدعي امتلاكه الملايين من التوقيعات عليه التوجه إلى  صناديق الانتخابات لترجمة ذلك إلى حقائق بالطرق المشروعة».*
*وأكد «حسين» أن «الشعب المصري سيدافع عن الشرعية والثورة ولن  ينجر إلى العنف أو الفوضى التي يتمناها البعض ويدعو إليها»، مشيرًا إلى أن  «الإنجازات على أرض الواقع ليست كما يتمنى المواطن، ولكنها مقبولة في ظل  الفساد الذي ورثته الحكومة والنظام من العهد السابق».*
*وأوضح أمين عام «الإخوان» أن «التاريخ يثبت أن جميع المظاهرات  التي دعا إليها الإسلاميون لم يحدث بها أي أعمال عنف أو تخريب أو خروج عن  القانون»، منتقدا ما يحدث من «استمرار من عنف وتخريب في جميع المظاهرات  التي تدعو إليها المعارضة»، بحسب قوله.*
*وأشار «حسين» إلى أن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، أكد  أن معياره في اختيار المحافظين هو الكفاءة ويجب إعطاء الفرصة للحكومة،  واصفًا ما قدمته الحكومة والرئيس مرسي في الفترة الماضية بأنه «إنجازات  مقبولة».*
*المصرى اليوم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]w7cNtEzH5ks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*صفوت حجازى: انا هانزل احمى كنائس وبيوت النصارى والمسيحيين من 30/6 .. ونشطاء يعلقون: تحميها من مين !!

[YOUTUBE]nD4opkFjWDo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*قال الدكتور عماد جاد رئيس مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، إن الإدارة الأمريكية استدعت سفيرتها في مصر لتشغل منصب آخر في واشنطن، بسبب الخلاف بين رؤية الإدارة والسفيرة للموقف الذي يجب علي الولايات المتحدة اتخاذه من مسألة دعم حكومة الإخوان في مصر، في ظل اقتراب موعد مظاهرات 30 يونيو الذي ستشارك فيها العديد من القوي السياسية لسحب الثقة من الرئيس .

وأضاف جاد في تصريحات خاصة لـ " صدي البلد" أن السفيرة الامريكية أرادت توجيه الولايات المتحدة نحو دعم حكومة الإخوان، لكن الإدارة اختلفت معها في هذا الشان.

وأضاف جاد أن السفيرة الأمريكية كانت راعية لبرنامج سيطرة الإخوان علي السلطة، إذ رأت أنهم جماعة معتدلة ووجودهم في موقع السلطة سيكون في مصلحةأمريكا، ونقلت تلك الصورة للولايات المتحدة التي اكتشفت مع تطورات الأحداث، أن السفيرة أخطأت في تقدير الموقف لأن وجود الإخوان أدي لصراعات وعدم استقرار في الدولة وهو ما خالف توقعات السفيرة.

يذكر أن السفيرة الامريكية بالقاهرة اجتمعت سرا مع الشاطر لبحث تداعيات يوم 30 يونيو. 

حيث كشفت السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة "آن باترسون" عن طبيعة علاقة الإدارة الأمريكية بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، وقالت إن الاتصالات كانت مستمرة مع جماعة الإخوان على مدار 20 عاماً.

وأوضحت "باترسون"، خلال مؤتمر عقدته منظمة إبن خلدون لحقوق الإنسان أول أمس ونشرت نص المؤتمر على موقع السفارة مساء أمس، سبب مساندة الإدارة الأمريكية للحكومة المصرية، وقالت إن واشنطن تريد أن تدعم مصر، وذلك يتم من خلال الحكومة التي انتخبها المصريون، وعلى الرغم من أن هناك من لم يصوت لها في الانتخابات، إلا أن شرعية هذه الحكومة لايوجد غبار عليها، وتابعت "كان موقف الولايات المتحدة واضح منذ البداية، أنها ستدعم أيا من يأتي إلى السلطة.

وأكدت باترسون أنه بما أن الكثير من أعضاء الحكومة المصرية تابعون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو حزب الحرية والعدالة، فالحكومة الأمريكية يجب أن تعمل معهم.

ونفت باترسون أن يكون هناك أي مؤامرة أمريكية تهدف لمساندة الإخوان المسلمين حتى لو على حساب الشعب المصري، وقالت إن السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تتعامل مع الإخوان منذ 20 عاماً، لكن هذا لايعني أنها تآمرت على نظام مبارك للإطاحة به والإتيان بالإخوان، وأردفت "على الرغم من علاقتنا بالحكومات، إلا أن هذا لايمنع أننا نتصل دائماً بالأطراف المعارضة خارج السلطة". 

وأوضحت "باترسون" أن الحكومة الأمريكية تساند مصر حكومة وشعباً، والتي تمثل مصالح الشعب الأمريكي ورغباته، نريد لمصر النجاح، نريد أن ينعم المصريون بحرية ومجتمع ديموقراطي كما نعيش نحن، الأمريكيون يريدون أن يكون للمصريين الحق في اختيار قادتهم". 

وانتقدت السفيرة الأمريكية، مزاعم البعض في مصر أن تحركات الشارع، مشيرة إلى التظاهرات المتكررة، ستأتي بنتائج أفضل من الانتخابات، وشددت على أن مصر تريد الاستقرار كي تنهض بالاقتصاد مرة أخرى*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2013)

* استاذ صفوت روح العب بيعد ياشاطر الكنيسة لها ملك يحميها ويحافظ عليها مش اى ملك يااستاذ   دة ملك الملوك ورب الارباب  فاحسن ليك روح العب بيعد  عنها​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

* 
**          قام العشرات من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأداء بعض تمارين الفنون القتالية في الحديقة المواجهة لمسجد رابعة العدوية.

فيما  قام آخرون بالجري حول مسجد رابعة العدوية والمنطقة المحيطة بالمسجد،   وبسؤال بعضهم عن السبب في إجراء تلك التمارين ردوا بسخرية "لا للعنف".

يأتي هذا فيما يتوافد المئات من شباب التيار الإسلامي على مسجد رابعة العدوية للمشاركة في مليونية "لا للعنف".

صدى البلد


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ابو ام الغباوه*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*منصة "رابعة العدوية" تعرض إنجازات الرئيس وسط تكبير المتظاهرين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*استمر توافد أعداد كبيرة من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعدد من الأحزاب الإسلامية، صباح اليوم الجمعة، للمشاركة بمليونية "ﻻ للعنف"، أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، لدعم استمرار الرئيس محمد مرسى فى الحكم لحين انتهاء وﻻيته.

وحمل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين صورا للرئيس محمد مرسى، وأعلام للجماعة، كما حملوا ﻻفتات تأييد للرئيس مرسى.

وتوافد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى مجموعات من مختلف المحافظات، فى عدد كبير من الأتوبيسات والسيارات، والتى اضطر سائقوها إلى ركنها فى مناطق بعيدة عن ساحة التظاهر خوفاً من حدوث اشتباكات وتحطيمها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*أعلنت المنصة المتواجدة أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، بعض إنجازات الرئيس محمد مرسى منذ توليه الحكم، وسط تكبير المتظاهرين عقب الإعلان عن كل إنجاز.
وأوضحت المنصة، أن إنجازات الرئيس هى: "أول رئيس عربى وإسلامى حافظ لكتاب الله، وأول رئيس مدنى منتخب بانتخابات حرة نزيهة شفافة، وأصدر قراراً بعدم حبس الصحفيين احتياطياً، وإصدار قرار حد أدنى وأقصى وجارٍ تطبيقه، وزيادة المعاشات والمرتبات للمدنيين والعسكريين، وتثبيت العمالة المؤقتة، وجارٍ تثبيت الباقى، وأصدر قراراً بإقالة النائب العام، وكان مطلباً ثورياً، وإنشاء نيابة ثورة ولجنة لتقصى الحقائق، وبدء العمل بمحور قناة السويس، وإصدار قرار بعودة المنطقة الحرة، وتم عمل دستور جديد للبلاد يضاهى أفضل دساتير العالم، وزيادة إنتاج القمح، كما أنه خلال 3 سنوات سنحقق اﻻكتفاء الذاتى، وكذلك زيادة اﻻحتياطى النقدى".


اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*أصدر اتحاد كتاب مصر، بيانا رسميا أعلن فيه سحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد مرسى والدعوة لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وتشكيل حكومة وفاق وطنى مؤقتة، تضم ممثلين لمختلف الاتجاهات الوطنية والسياسية والفكرية، محاسبة المسئولين عن كل الدماء والشهداء الذين سقطوا من أجل ثورة يناير المجيدة من شهداء التحرير والاتحادية إلى شهداء بورسعيد.

جاء هذا البيان انطلاقا من الانتماء الكامل لاتحاد كتاب مصر، بوصفه نقابة الأدباء، لمبادئ ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة، التى دعمها منذ بداية اندلاعها، وكان أول نقابة فى مصر تصدر بيان تأييد لها يوم 26 يناير، وانطلاقا من التحام الأدباء العضوى بثوابت الجماعة الوطنية, يؤكد الاتحاد أن الاعتراض على سياسات النظام الحاكم, هو اعتراض ثقافى فى الأساس، ذلك لأن الصراع الدائر فى مصر الآن هو صراع بين ثقافة جماعة مؤطرة بإرث تاريخى يصلح لها وحدها، وثقافة شعب متعدد العقائد والمشارب والثقافات والاتجاهات.

لقد أثبت التاريخ أن وقوف المثقف العربى فى الواجهة وقيامه بالمبادرة له تأثيره الاجتماعى الهائل والقادر على التغيير باعتباره ضمير الأمة وصائغ وجدانها، مما يجعل تأثيره يتعدى الفعل السياسى، وهو تأثير لا يمكن تحققه إلا من خلال فهم للثقافة لا يرتبط بالحدود الضيقة للكتابة الأدبية فحسب، بل يرتبط بالمثقف بالمعنى الاجتماعى للثقافة.

وإيمانًا من اتحاد كتاب مصر بقدرة المثقفين والكتاب والمبدعين وهم نخبة هذا الشعب المعلم وبصيرته النافذة على التفاعل الإيجابى والنقدى مع واقعهم وبمقدرتهم على طرح البدائل فى هذه المرحلة الحاسمة والدقيقة من تاريخ مصر.

واستجابة لمطالب عدد كبير من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية بأن يقوم اتحاد كتاب مصر باتخاذ موقف عملى وواضح من الأوضاع الثقافية والسياسية والاجتماعية المتردية التى تمر بها مصر الآن، فى ظل احتراب نشهد آثاره المدمرة على المستويين الشعبى والسياسى بخاصة، وهو احتراب بات يهدد أمن مصر القومى على المستويين الداخلى والخارجى وتحت وطأة ممارسات سياسية أثبتت عجز مؤسسة الرئاسة الفادح على مستويى الرؤية والممارسة عن تقديم أية بدائل استراتيجية فى المدى القريب أو البعيد، هذا العجز الذى وصل إلى حد التفريط فى مصالح مصر القومية, على نحو ينال من مكانة مصر ودورها الريادى.

عقد مجلس إدارة اتحاد كتاب مصر العزم بإجماع أعضائه على دعوة الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد إلى اجتماع غير عادى فى مقر الاتحاد، على تمام الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 21-6-2013, استناداً إلى المادة (21) من قانون الاتحاد, ووفق مادة (22) فقرة (ي) منه, وذلك فى موضوع واحد هو اتخاذ الموقف الواجب للأدباء والكتاب والمفكرين إزاء الأوضاع الراهنة التى سبق أن أصدر الاتحاد أكثر من بيان بشأنها، ووافقت الجمعية فى اجتماعها غير العادى على:

1- سحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد مرسى وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

2- تشكيل حكومة وفاق وطنى مؤقتة تضم ممثلين لمختلف الاتجاهات الوطنية والسياسية والفكرية.

3- محاسبة المسئولين عن كل الدماء والشهداء الذين سقطوا من أجل ثورة يناير المجيدة من شهداء التحرير والاتحادية إلى شهداء بورسعيد.

4- المطالبة بوضع دستور يليق بتاريخ مصر الدستورى ويعبر عن التوافق الوطنى المأمول. 

وفى النهاية يؤكد مجلس إدارة اتحاد كتاب مصر، أن الثورة مستمرة، وأن مصر لا تملك ترف التخلى عن ثورتها بعد كل هذه التضحيات، وان الأديب لا يملك ترف التخلى عن دوره فى صنع المستقبل الذى تستحقه البلاد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو "رابعة العدوية" يرفعون لافتة كبيرة تطالب بتطهير الإعلام​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*انفجار أسطوانة غاز لدى أحد الباعة بـ"رابعة العدوية" دون خسائر بشرية 








 

كتب عبد الخالق صلاح 
سادت حالة من الهلع بين المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى محيط مسجد  رابعة العدوية، إثر انفجار أسطوانة غاز لدى أحد باعة "الفلافل والبطاطس"،  مما أسفر عن حدوث مشادات كلامية بين المتظاهرين وأغلب الباعة. 

والجدير بالذكر أن عددا من سيارات الإسعاف تواجدت فى محيط رابعة العدوية لتأمين المتظاهرين حال حدوث أى إصابات.

صدى البلد
*​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*
 متظاهرو "رابعة العدوية" ينظمون استعراضا لألعاب الدفاع عن النفس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو "الإخوان" فى مليونية " نبذ العنف: يعتدون علي فريق الـ سي بي سي ويهددون بتحطيم كاميرا القناة

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*نظم عدد من أهالى الشهداء وعدد من المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية أمام بيت الرئيس محمد مرسى بالتجمع، صباح اليوم الجمعة، وذلك احتجاجاً على عدم القصاص للشهداء الذين لقوا حتفهم فى عهده.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*وكيل وزارة الأوقاف خطيبا لـ"مليونية لا للعنف" الإخوانية بميدان رابعة العدوية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*نبذ العنف عامل شغل عالي الصراحه 

اعتدى عدد من انصار الرئيس محمد مرسي عقب صلاة الجمعة على الدكتور  اشرف  الفيل وخطيب مسجد القدس بالتجمع، وذلك بعدما قال الإمام على المنبر "  لا  يجوز ترديد الهتافات داخل المسجد إذا كانت مؤيدة أو معارضة لسياسية   الدكتور محمد مرسى ، مما أثار غضب أنصار الرئيس وقاموا بالاعتداء الشيخ   أشرف الفيل.
اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2013)

*فى كل مرة بيكون فيها شهداء ومصابين بيكون قبلها مليونية للى ميتسمو تحت شعار نبذ العنف
بعتقد ان الميليونية اللى بتكون شعارها كده بيرتبوا فيها كيفية اثارة العنف وترتيب المعارك ومين هيهجم قبل مين ونقطة الاشتباك هتكون فين وكده 


ربنا يستر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YRklRB4uJHA#at=226[/YOUTUBE]

*حفله من الشعب المصري علي أعضاء حملة #تجرد . داخل محطة مترو السادات +18  *

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين المعارضين لسياسة الرئيس محمد مرسى، منذ قليل، أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، بقطع طريق الكورنيش البحر بمنطقة محطة الرمل للمطالبة بإجراء انتخابات مبكرة.

وتسبب قطع الطريق، فى إصابة الكورنيش بحالة من الشلل المرورى، مما دفع عددا من السيارات للسير من الشوارع الجانبية.
وطارد عدد من آخر من معارضى مرسى، مجموعة من مؤيديه، أثناء توجههم إلى مستشفى الأميرى، لتلقى العلاج بعد إصابتهم بجروح فى الرأس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن البنوك ستبدأ فى خطوات احترازية قبل مظاهرات 30 يونيو تحسباً لاندلاع أعمال نهب وتخريب، مضيفاً: إن الإجراءات الاحترازية ستبدأ من يوم الخميس 27 يونيو.

وأشارت المصادر، إلى أن هذه الخطوات ستشمل إغلاق ماكينات الصرف الآلى وتزويد الحراسات على مقرات البنوك، وكاميرات مراقبة خارجية وداخلية*


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2013)

*النافورة اللى امام مسجد رابعة العدوية 
اصبحت بورتو رابعة العدوية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*
 لأول مرة.. التليفزيون الهولندى يذيع حلقة كاملة عن "تمرد" و30 يونيو​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*
الإسلاميون يهددون بثورة إسلامية فى حالة الانقلاب على الرئيس "مرسى"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر: مغادرة عائلة الرئيس مسكن الشرقية بناءً على تعليمات أمنية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*مؤيدو الرئيس أمام "رابعة" يرفعون لافتة اللى اتجوز رسمى..ميطلقش عرفى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*التليفزيون المصرى ينقل تظاهرات رابعة العدوية على 4 قنوات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*مظهر شاهين يدعو الجيش للحفاظ على الشرعية التى سيختارها الشعب فى 30 يونيو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*مسيرات تجوب التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*قام العشرات من متظاهرى المحلة من الأهالى والحركات الشبابية، وحركة تمرد بنصب مشنقة، ووضعوا بداخلها دمية على هيئة الرئيس مرسى، وتعليقها بالمشنقة، مؤكدين أن 30 يونيه هو نهاية حكم الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر.

وقرع المتظاهرون، الطبول مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام.. يوم 30 العصر هنهد عليك القصر.. يوم 30 العصر الشعب هيحكم مصر".

ورفع المتظاهرون، بنر دون عليه "عبد الناصر قالها زمان الإخوان ملهومش أمان "انزل عبر اوعى تخاف كاف كرسى كبير على مرسى.. ارحل ..ارحل".*



​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*الأعتداء على فريق تصوير ontv و cbc (بالشوم) و العصى خلال مليونية ((لا للعنف))*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*اخترقت مسيرة نسائية، ظهر الجمعة، موكب الرئيس محمد مرسى، بالتجمع الخامس، قبل نزوله من منزله، وصعدت الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوى، القيادية بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، وإحدى أمهات الشهداء، فوق سيارة الرئاسة، ورددا هتافات مناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى وحكم الإخوان المسلمين، رافعين الكروت الحمراء.*​ 

[YOUTUBE]/-mMLK7-_3MY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2013)

*بس علشان مايجيش حد ويقول ان كان فى 3او 4 مليون فى رابعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس علشان مايجيش حد ويقول ان كان فى 3او 4 مليون فى رابعة*


*




مدير امن القاهرة: أعداد المتظاهرين أمام جامع رابعة العدوية لا يتعدي ١٥ ألف مشارك حسب إحصائيا ومساحة المنطقة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مؤيدو الرئيس أمام "رابعة" يرفعون لافتة اللى اتجوز رسمى..ميطلقش عرفى*​



* بس ممكن يتخلع يا فكيك
*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*

*​ 

*تنبيهات وتعليمات هاااااااااااااااااااااااامة: شيييير عشان توصل لكل العالم​*​​​

*30 - 6 - 2013*


*1_انزل بموبايل مشحون كهربا ورصيد*​

*2_انزل بهدوم عادية وواسعة.*​

*3_هتتوزع ارقام موبايلات للمحاميين ومراكز حقوقية عشان لو اتمسكت تكلمهم.*


*4_اكتب ورقة وحطها فى جيبك فيها رقم موبايل اقرب حد ممكن يلحقك لو حصلت حاجة*


*5_خلى كل تركيزك مع عربية الهتاف او الاعلام اللى هنعلن انها مسؤولة عن المسيرة*


*6_اسمع كلام مجموعة التنظيم والتأمين اللى هتكون حوالين المسيرة.*


*7_أول ما تسمع هتاف سلمية اعرف ان فى حد بيهجم علي المسيرة لو مش هتشتبك وتدافع عن نفسك وعن المسيرة خليك فى الامان وما تجريش وتسيب المسيرة*


*8_اول ما تسمع هتاف ايد واحدة اعرف ان فيه مندسين فى وسطنا بيهدوا ريتم الهتاف اسكت وما تهتفش وراه ولو تقدر تسكته سكته*


*9_مطلوب التزام كامل بالهتاف اللى هيطلع من قائد المسيرة .*


*10_لو حصل اشتباك فى المسيرة زى ما تفقنا اقف ورا العلم الاسود اللى مكتوب عليه بالاحمر المجد للشهداء ده هيكون نقطة الامان*


*11_لو حصل هجوم من الشوارع الجانبية نمشى فى مجموعات ما نمشيش فرادى*


*12_خلى عينك دايما وقت الاشتباكات لفوق وبص على مكان نزول الطوب او المولتوف عشان ما تتصابش وتحمى اللى حواليك*


*13_لو حصل ضرب خرطوش هتلاقى ناس بترجع لورا كل اللى مطلوب من حضراتكم انكوا تحاوطوهم لان دول هما هتكون مجموعة الاشتباكات تجهز الحاجة بتاعتها ونطلع قدام*


*14_خليك على اتصال دائم بقائد مجموعتك او منطقتك او حركتك*


*15_اول ما نوصل لمكان الاعتصام هيحصل اجتماع بين قادة المجموعات وهتطلع تعليمات الاعتصام وجداول الناس اللى هتروح والناس اللى هتفضل موجودة*


*16_وقت الاعتصام هيكون ما بين هتافات وخطوات تصعيدية زى قطع الطرق وتجهيز وسائل الدفاع عن النفس حالة حدوث هجوم من بلطجية*


*17_هدفنا توحيد الصفوووووووووووووووووف يعنى محدش يجيب سيرة مبارك ولا العسكر ولا الداخلية ولا البرادعى ولا حمدين ولا اى حد من دول مش عايزين نقط خلافية*


*18_لو حصل ضرب غاز احمى عينك وما تحطش ايدك عليها ولا تحط مية وخد نفسك من مناخيرك مش من بؤك وبالراحة وهدى اعصابك وحاول تعيط لو عينك لسة وجعاك من الغاز الدموع بتاخد تأثير القنبلة*


*19_ما تحاولش تمسك قنبلة الغاز بايدك عشان هتتحرق الناس اللى بتمسكها عارفة هيا بتمسكها ازاى من غير ما تتأذى*


*20_ما تحاولش ترمى مولتوف عشان ممكن تولع فى نفسك وفينا*


*21_الاصابات اللى هتكون مننا هنرجعها لورا ومهمتك انك توصلها للمستشفى الميدانى اللى هنعلن عن مكانها*


*22_لو هتحدف طوب فى الاشتباكات خليك قدام فى المواجهة لان اللى بتحدفه بييجى على زمايلك اللى قدام فمش هتبقى انت والبلطجيه علينا*


*23_فى حالة الاصابة بخرطوش ثبت المصاب كويس عشان البلى ما يتحركش فى امكان خطير.*


*احنا نازلين نسقط نظام مش رايحين مظاهرة*


*احنا بنعمل ثورة مش وقفة*


*لا تراجع عن تنفيذ المطالب كااااااااااااااااااااملة...*


*الخطوات التصعيدية اللى هيتم اتخاذها ممكن تزعل ناس بس معلش نستحمل عشان نمشى مرسي*


*انت نازل تعتصم بشكل سلمى وليك كامل الحق فى الدفاع عن نفسك ضد اى هجوم*


*نازلين ناخد حق الشهدا مش نتفاوض مع بلطجية*


*نازلين نحرر البلد مش نعمل انتفاضة*


*مكملين*


*الله الوطن الثورة القصاص*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*قام الدكتور مصطفي عيسى محافظ المنيا بتسيير 20 أتوبيسا تابع لمشروع النقل الجماعي الذي نفذه اللواء أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا الأسبق، ضمن البرنامج الانتخابي للرئيس السابق، وذلك بهدف نقل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان وأنصارها إلى القاهرة للمشاركة في فعاليات مليونية تأييد الرئيس محمد مرسي.

كما قام المحافظ أيضًا بتخصيص 32 ميكروباصا لنقل أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة والإخوان إلى القاهرة، ما أثار سخط القوى السياسية والشعبية التي نددت بتلك الممارسات التي كان ينتهجها النظام السابق، وكان الإخوان ينددون بها، مطالبين بمحاكمة المحافظ بتهمة إهدار المال العام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

* تدريبات قتالية للمشاركين في مليارية نصرة الناهض بأمر الله امير المؤمنين مرسي رضي الله عنه امام "رابعة العدوية":
 هذه الصورة التي ارعبت بني علمان وبني ليبرال ومن لف لفهم
 وعليه، اقول لبني صليب
 تالله لتدفعون الجزية. وانتم صاغرون
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

عاجل:  تأخرت الوجبات المتفق عليها بالاجتماع السري مع قداسة المرشد والمجاهدين  في "رابعة العدوية" يهتفون "واحد اتنين الوجبة فضيلتك فين" .. اما الطاسات  الواقية وهواتف نويكا 3310 من ذوات البطاريات الطويلة الامد التي زودنا بها  فتعمل على خير ما يرام ولله الحمد






​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*أنضمام أعداد كبيره من ضباط وافراد الشرطه بزيهم الرسمي لمليونية وزارة الدفاع​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنضمام أعداد كبيره من ضباط وافراد الشرطه بزيهم الرسمي لمليونية وزارة الدفاع​*


*الهتاف الان شرطه وشعب وجيش ايد واحده 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*تجوب الآن مسيرة بشارع شبرا مؤيده لحملة تمرد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CwQud08VOd4[/YOUTUBE]
*تظاهرات أمام وزارة الدفاع لتأييد الجيش ورفض حكم الرئيس مرسي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*عبد الماجد يعلن قيام الثورة الإسلامية من رابعة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*الأخوان فى رابعة: وما نيل الرئاسة بالتمرد ولكن يؤخذ الكرسي انتخابا. تحريفا لبيت الشعر لأحمد بك شوقى: وما نيل المطالب بالتمني، ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*خرج المئات من أهالى قرى سامول مسقط رأس الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقرى بشبيش والمعتمدية، فى مسيرات حاشدة عقب صلاة الجمعة للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام والرئيس محمد مرسى مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط الإخوان، والشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، ويوم 30 العصر الشعب هيحكم مصر". 

وقام البعض بمهاجمه منزلة بزجاجات المولتوف مما ادى الى اشتعال النيران بجزء من المنزل ومنع المتظاهرين رجال الحماية المدنية من الوصول لمحاولة اخماد الحريق. 

وخرجت المسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة للتنديد بسياسة الحكومة والرئيس مرسى والمطالبة باستبعاده وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة وتقديمه للمحاكمة والقصاص منه بحق المتظاهرين الذين استشهدوا خلال فترة حكمه. 
اليوم السابع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2013)

*"الكرامة" يُسلم "تمرد" أكثر من 300 ألف استمارة لسحب الثقة من الرئيس*

*  السبت، 22 يونيو  2013 - 20:25*
*






                             حزب الكرامة* 
*كتب محمد رضا – تصوير ماهر إسكندر*
*

* 
*أعلن حزب الكرامة عن جمعه أكثر من 300 ألف استمارة "تمرد"،  لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى، والمطالبة بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة،  من مختلف المحافظات، وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد مساء اليوم السبت،  بمقر الحزب، لتسليم الاستمارات لحملة "تمرد".*
*سلم حزب الكرامة الاستمارات لحملة "تمرد"، التى حضر ممثلاً عنها محمد  عبد العزيز عضو الحملة، وعضو المكتب التنفيذى للتيار الشعبى المصرى، بحضور  حامد جبر ومحمد سعيد إدريس عضوا الهيئة العليا لحزب الكرامة، ومجدى زعبل  أمين عام الحزب، ووفاء المصرى نائب رئيس الحزب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2013)

*لماذا قل حماسكم لحملة تمرد بعد مليونية الارهابيين أمس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا قل حماسكم لحملة تمرد بعد مليونية الارهابيين أمس*​



*لم يقل ..... بل ان الأحداث الخاصة بـ 30/6 هادئة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم يقل ..... بل ان الأحداث الخاصة بـ 30/6 هادئة​*


*طيب انت متفائل يابويا؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب انت متفائل يابويا؟
> *​


*
نعم ....... دى بداية الدم ....... ثمن عودة مصر للمسيح​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

*نشبت  اشتباكات بين أعضاء حركة تمرد وعدد من الأفراد التابعين لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين مساء اليوم بدوران شبرا بسبب قيام الإخوان باستفزاز شباب تمرد  أثناء تنظيمهم وقفة بدوران شبرا للتنديد بحكم الرئيس مرسي.
* *ووقعت  الاشتباكات عندما قام الأفراد التابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مستقلين  "اتوبيس" بإلقاء زجاجات فارغة ومياه على أعضاء حركة تمرد أثناء تنظيمهم  وقفة بدوران شبرا الأمر الذي دفع أعضاء تمرد بمهاجمة الاتوبيس وتحطيمه  وتكسير كافة الألواح الزجاجية، مما دفع الإخوان للفرار وترك الاتوبيس.
وطارد أعضاء تمرد الأفراد التابعين لجماعة الإخوان بالشوارع الجانبية  بدوران شبرا، وقاموا برشقهم بالحجارة  ما أدى إلى وقوع عدد من الإصابات بين  الجانبين.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2013)

*لجارديان:الجيش المصري أعلن انضمامه للشعب وحذر مرسي وجماعته من المساس بمتظاهري 30 يونيو*




الأحد 23.06.2013 - 07:30 م​


*عبدالمنعم حلاوة*​*الجارديان:
- الجيش المصري أعلن انضمامه للشعب
- حذر مرسي وجماعته من المساس بمتظاهري 30 يونيو 

قالت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية إن الجيش المصري خرج عن صمته وأرسل أقوى واشد إنذار للرئيس وجماعته منذ تولي مرسي السلطة العام الماضي، محذرا من أنه سيتدخل بقوة في حال تهديد المتظاهرين السلميين أو الاعتداء عليهم.

ونقلت الصحيفة مقتطفات من البيان الذي أصدرته قيادة القوات المسلحة، والتي دعت فيه الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمعارضة بالحوار والمصالحة الوطنية، خلال الأسبوع الحالي الذي يسبق مظاهرات30 يونيو.

ولم يكتف البيان بهذا بل أرسل رسالة واضحة لمؤيدي الرئيس والتيارات الإسلامية من أنه لن يسم بتخويف أو ترهيب الشعب المصري والاعتداء على المتظاهرين، خاصة بعد تزايد عمليات التهديد التي المباشر خلال الفترة الماضية. 

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن مصر الآن تشهد حالة حشد غير مسبوقة تقوم بها المعارضة لإسقاط الرئيس مرسي، ونجحت حركة تمرد في جمع أكثر من 15 مليون توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس، وهناك توقعات بنزول ملايين المتظاهرين للشوارع، بصورة تثير قلق ومخاوف الرئيس ومؤيديه.

وكشفت الصحيفة أن الرئيس وجماعته مصرون على المواجهة والتصدي للشعب وعدم  الاستجابة لمطالبة، ومع اصرار شريحة مبيرة من الشعب على الخروج للتظاهر بعد تردي الأوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية، تزايد الخطر من حدوث مواجهات تدفع البلاد إلى أتون حرب أهلية.









*


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*الان بدا الاعتصام في ميدان الثقافة في سوهاج سوهاج تتمرد الصعيد اعلنها بدري جدا المجد للثوار والمتمردين والخزي والعار للخونة وتجار الدين*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*أعتداء جماعة الأخوان على ضابط وجنود الأمن المركزى بالعصى والصواعق في محكمة الأسماعيلية ..* ​ 



[YOUTUBE]/pO_K8it25zY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*علم اليوم السابع أن الرئاسة استدعت الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء لدراسة تغيير الحكومة ، بعد التصريحات الأخيرة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع عن ضرورة التوافق بين جميع الأطراف قبل 30 يونيو ، وعدم السماح للبلاد بالغرق فى مستنقع الفوضى*​ 
*وأفادت معلومات عن احتمال إجراء تغيير سريع للحكومة خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة لاستيعاب حالة الغضب العنيفة فى الشارع.*​ 
*وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*صفحة الشرطة لـ"المواطنين": أصبحنا منكم ولكم ولن نعود للنظام الحاكم*

الأحد، 23 يونيو  2013 - 20:10​ 




                            أفراد أمن مركزى​ كتب إسلام جمال​ 

قالت صفحة الشرطة المصرية، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى  "فيس بوك":  "لا ننكر أبدا أننا لدينا بعض الأخطاء الجسيمة فى تاريخنا، وقد  تصل إلى  الجرائم".


وأضافت الصفحة قائلة: "قد تغيرنا ولا تنسوا أننا على مدار تاريخنا قدمنا   آلاف الشهداء من أجل أمن هذا الوطن، وحاربنا الإرهاب فى أشرس المعارك،   ضبطنا آلاف الأطنان من المخدرات قبل أن تدمر الوطن، حمينا الشعب من تجار   الأغذية الفاسدة، وفرنا لكم الأمن منذ أن نشأ جهاز الشرطة حتى تلقينا ضربة   ٢٨ يناير، التى جعلتنا نصحح من أخطائنا، وجعلتنا نرى الحقيقة ونقسم ألا   نعود عصا للنظام الحاكم.. أيا كان".

وواصلت الصفحة: "هناك من قام بجرائم لا تغتفر وحاول جاهداً أن يلصقها بجهاز   الشرطة عن طريق نشر الأخبار والحوادث المفبركة، ولكن قضاؤنا العادل قد   أظهر الحق بعد طول انتظار، ونحن كنا على يقين من أن شمس الحق لابد وأن   تُشرق لتُذهب ليل الباطل".

واختتمت الصفحة قائلة: "أصبحنا منكم ولكم.. وفى القريب العاجل سوف تتأكدون   من صدق كلامنا.. لن نستطيع تغير الماضى ولكننا نستطيع بفضل الله صنع   المستقبل".​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*طرد نائب من الشورى بعد ارتدائه وشاحا كتب عليه ''مطلوب رئيس''   *


[YOUTUBE]tWjFVLMancM#at=45[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*مهانش عليا اضحك لوحدي 
************


**  تعليق  جمال حشمت قيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعضو مجلس الشوري  بعد بيان السيسى...!!*
*2013-06-23 21:18:38* *
* 

*



* 
*     	"جمال حشمت" تصريحات " السيسي" بالإتفاق مع "مرسي"
* *قال القيادي بجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وعضو مجلس الشوري د. جمال حشمت، إنه يعتقد أن البيان الذي  ألقاه السيسي الأحد 23 يونيو، أنه لم يكن منفردا به بل كان بالتنسيق مع  القائد الأعلي للقوات المسلحة وهو الرئيس محمد مرسي.
	وأكد حشمت خلال مداخلة على قناة الحياة أنه مع دعوة السيسي للمصالحة  والحوار وندعمها بكل قوة موضحاً أن الرئيس دعى للمصالحة والحوار منذ أسبوع  وكان رد الفعل رفض جبهة الإنقاذ لأي مبادرة من جانب الرئيس أو الحزب الحاكم  .
	وأشار حشمت أنه لا يحب أن يلمح أحد أن هناك خلاف بين مؤسسة الرئاسة  والجيش، وأن هناك خطرا لإثارة الفوضى مشيرا أن السيسي يحذر بواقع موقعه  الطبيعي في حماية أمن البلاد.
	وتمنى حشمت أن يكون هناك إجراء لمواجهة الفوضى والبلطجة وتطبيق لبيان  السيسي من خلال القيام بجمع السلاح الغير مرخص بعد انتهاء المهلة التي  أمهلها الرئيس لكي يتم دعم مبادرة السيسي في المصالحة.
* *
	مصدر اخبار اليوم  
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*علماء المسلمين": الخروج على مرسى حرام 



*​*




 الرئيس محمد مرسي​​**
الأناضول الأثنين , 24 يونيو 2013 16:38 
اعتبر الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، أن "الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي من  أولي الأمر الذين تجب طاعاتهم، وأن الخروج عليه بغير كفر أو معصية بارزة:  حرام"، في إشارة للمظاهرات المرتقبة في مصر يوم 30 يونيو الجاري.
ودعت قوى مصرية معارضة إلى تظاهرات احتجاجية يوم 30 يونيو الجاري، بالتزامن  مع الذكرى الأولى لتولي الرئيس مرسي منصبه، للمطالبة بسحب الثقة منه  والدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، فيما قالت قوى إسلامية ومؤيدون للرئيس  إنهم سيتظاهرون في اليوم ذاته تأييدا لمرسي الذي فاز في أول انتخابات  رئاسية تشهدها البلاد بعد ثورة 25 يناير 2011، والتي أطاحت بنظام الرئيس  السابق حسني مبارك الذي ظل بالحكم قرابة 30 عاما.
وقال الاتحاد، الذي يتخذ من الدوحة مقرا له، في بيان له، اليوم الاثنين،  "إن الشعب المصري، أعطى أغلبيته بإرادته الحرة للرئيس مرسي واختاره رئيسا  له بحكم الدستور لمدة أربع سنوات، وبذلك أصبح من (أولي الأمر) الذين تجب  طاعاتهم".
وفي الوقت نفسه، دعا الاتحاد مرسي إلى "التعامل الحكيم" مع تظاهرات يوم 30 يونيو الجاري.
وقال البيان الذي حمل توقيع رئيس الاتحاد الداعية الإسلامي يوسف القرضاوي  وأمينه العام علي القرة داغي، ووصل مراسل الأناضول نسخة منه، إنه "على مرسي  استخدام الحزم في غير عنف واللين في غير ضعف، حتى لا تنتشر الفتنة، وينجح  دعاة الفساد في زعزعة أمن المجتمع، والعبث بسكينته واستقراره، والتلاعب  بمقدرات الدولة ومرافقها العمومية، وبنيتها التحتية".
وكان الأزهر الشريف قد أصدر بيانا باسم شيخه أحمد الطيب الأربعاء الماضي  قال فيه إن المعارضة السلمية لولي الأمر "جائزة ومباحة شرعا"، مشددا على  أنه "لا يجوز تكفير أحد من المعارضين لخلافه مع الحاكم".
وأهاب الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين بالمعارضة السياسية في مصر "أن  تحترم القواعد الديمقراطية، وإرادة الشعب المصري، وتلتزم الطرق والأساليب  النضالية المشروعة والقانونية".
وحذر الاتحاد من أن المظاهرات ستعطي الفرصة للبلطجية والمستأجرين  بالملايين، ودعاة الشغب والفتنة أن ينضموا إلى أولئك الثائرين، ويستخدموا  المولوتوف والخرطوش والنار، ويفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها".
وقال البيان إن هذا من شأنه "قتل البرآء، وترويع الآمنين، وتعريض الممتلكات  الشخصية والعامة، وقطع الطرقات، وتعطيل مصالح الناس، ومرافق الحياة في  مصر، في 30 يونيو.
وقال "العالمي لعلماء المسلمين" إن "مرسي انتخب انتخابا شرعيا، ثم جاء  الاستفتاء على الدستور بموافقة ما يقرب من ثلثي المنتخبين، حيث كان ذلك  موافقة أخرى من الشعب المصري على كونه رئيسا له".
وعن الدعوة لمظاهرات مناهضة للرئيس المصري، أعرب الاتحاد عن استغرابه من أن  "ينخرط في هذه الدعوة المغرضة بعض المثقفين والإعلاميين والسياسيين ممن  يعول عليهم في الوقوف مع الحق ومناصرته، والزود عن ثوابت الأمة، والتمسك  بمقتضيات المنطق، والعقل، وحكم صناديق الاقتراع".
ودعا الاتحاد "لاستنفار جهود الشعب المصري لحماية المكتسبات الديمقراطية"  قال إن جهود الشعب المصري الكريم خاصة نخبه المثقفة وطلائعه الشبابية يجب  أن تستنفر لحماية المكتسبات الديمقراطية، واستكمال جهود الإصلاح السياسي  والمؤسسي للدولة، وإتقان التخطيط للتنمية المستديمة الشاملة والعادلة".
وطالب الاتحاد جميع القوى الاسلامية والوطنية والخيرة إلى الوقوف مع إرادة  الشعب المصري وثورته والوقوف ضد "فلول النظام السابق، وأعداء الاستقرار في  مصر"، في إشارة لمعارضي الرئيس مرسي.
وأهاب الاتحاد بالمعارضة السياسية "أن تحترم القواعد الديمقراطية، وإرادة  الشعب المصري، وتلتزم الطرق والأساليب النضالية المشروعة والقانونية، بعيدا  عن استغلال عواطف الغوغائيين".
وحذر المعارضة من "التشويش على من وصلوا للمسؤولية عن طريق صناديق الاقتراع  والانتخابات الحرة النزيهة، وهو ما يهدد بمسلسل من الاضطراب وعدم  الاستقرار واختلال الموازين"، على حد قول البيان.
وأكد الاتحاد أنه أصدر بيانه "دعما للشرعية الدستورية، ودفاعا عن استقرار الدولة المصرية، وحرية شعبها في اختيار من يحكمه".

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - "علماء المسلمين": الخروج على مرسى حرام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*تم عمل شاره مميزه لجميع قوات الامن المركزى وسيتم إعلانها للشعب فى الوقت المناسب للتمييز بين قوات الشرطه الحقيقيه والمزيفه *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*تمرد: "سلم نفسك يا مرسى" 



*​*

​**
كتبت –أمانى صبحى: 


دعت الصفحة الرسمية لحركة تمرد لتدشين ما سمته "الحملة الشعبية لتنفيذ  الأحكام"، وذلك لضبط الهاربين من السجون، تحت شعار "سلم نفسك يا مرسي القصر  كله محاصر 30 يونيو".
ونشرت الحركة على صفحتها فى "فيس بوك" اليوم الاثنين، صورة للرئيس محمد مرسي وكتبت تحتها "مطلوب للعدالة".
يذكر أن محكمة جنح مستأنف الإسماعيلية قد قضت، الأحد، في قضية هروب السجناء  من سجن وادي النطرون، أثناء ثورة 25 يناير، بإحالة الأوراق للنيابة العامة  لاتخاذ شؤونها بشأن ما تقدم من وقائع حول المسؤولين الحقيقيين عن اقتحام  السجن لتهريب المحتجزين الذين كان من بينهم الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - تمرد: "سلم نفسك يا مرسى"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى يلقى خطابا للشعب بعد غد الأربعاء*

  الإثنين، 24 يونيو  2013 - 18:23





مرسى 
كتب نور ذو الفقار


 
يلقى الدكتور محمد مرسى خطاب هام مساء يوم الاربعاء القادم 26 يونيو


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RykGcpaBW9c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر أمني: وفد استخباراتي تركي بالقاهرة لدعم الإخوان*







​



06/24/2013*
نقلت  وكالة أنباء معا عن مصدر أمني مطلع أن وفدا أمنيا تركيا رفيع المستوى بينهم  ضباط مخابرات أتراك ومسئولين أمنيين متواجدين بالقاهرة منذ يومين وأجروا  لقاءات عديدة بقيادات من الإخوان المسلمين.
ولفت المصدر إلى أن الجيش المصري أو المخابرات العامة لم تتعامل مع الوفد التركي بأي شكل من اللقاءات الرسمية.
وبرر المصدر الأمني تواجد الوفد التركي لدعم الإخوان المسلمين.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*وده هيفضل عايش لبكره ؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*                             «تمرد» بالفيوم تعلن عن ميادين وأماكن التظاهر يوم 30 يونيو*

*تعليقات:                               0* شارك بتعليقك 


* 
                         نشر فى :                 الثلاثاء 25 يونيو 2013 - 4:10 م                  
                آخر تحديث :                 الثلاثاء 25 يونيو 2013 - 4:10 م                                      *







حملة تمرد بالفيوم - ارشيفية






*                             الفيوم - مصطفى البنا* *أعلنت حركة تمرد بالفيوم عن الأماكن والميادين، التي تم تخصيصها للمظاهرات والمسيرات يوم 30 يونيو القادم بمدن المحافظة.*

*وقال محمد علي، المنسق العام للحركة بالفيوم، إن التجمعات في مدينة  الفيوم سوف تبدأ من ميدان الحواتم، مساء يومي 28، 30 يونيو القادم، فضلا  أنها ستتحرك في اتجاهها إلى ميدان السواقى، مرورًا بشارع السنترال وشارع  البوسطة، أما في مدينة إطسا تنطلق  المسيرات من أمام مسجد التحرير بعد صلاة  العصر، ثم ينطلق الحشد في مسيرة تجوب شوارع المدينة.*

*وأضاف، أنه سوف تنطلق المسيرات فى مدينة سنورس من أمام مجلس المدينة بعد  صلاة العصر، مؤكدًا أن التظاهرات والمسيرات سوف تتحول لاعتصام مستمر في  الفيوم لحين سقوط نظام الإخوان، وقد تم توزيع منشورات على أهالي المحافظة  لتحفيزهم على الانضمام إلى المسيرات.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل .. 500 إخوانى مسلح يستعدون لاقتحام مدينة الإنتاج الاعلامي بإشارة من مرسي فى خطابه*

6/25/2013   5:13 PM​​



​ 

 يتواجد الأن أكثر من 500 مسلح إخوانى من شباب الجماعة  بالقرب من القرية الذكية وعلى مقربة من مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، استعدادا  لمحاصرة المدينة أثناء خطاب الرئيس مرسى غدا.

 وذكرت مصادر مطلعة لـ"الفجر"، أن خطاب الرئيس مرسى غدا  سيتضمن كلمة السر لبدء تحرك هذه المجموعات المسلحة لمحاصرة مدينة الإنتاج  والسيطرة عليها.

 فى حين، اثار تواجد مجموعات الإخوان المسلحة، الذعر والهلع  بين الأهالى، وارسلوا استغاثات عاجلة للقوات المسلحة للتصدى للمسلحين،  وحماية المنطقة منهم.

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  عاجل .. 500 إخوانى مسلح يستعدون لاقتحام مدينة الإنتاج الاعلامي بإشارة من مرسي فى خطابه 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر أمني: ظهور عناصر تكفيرية مسلحة بسيناء.. وعناصر خارجية تعتزم التسلل للبلاد














06/25/2013 - 16:38


أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى، أن معلومات وردت إلى أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء  من مشايخ وعواقل القبائل السيناوية، تفيد بظهور بعض العناصر التكفيرية  المسلحة بقريتي "المهدية" و"العجرا"، وتوجه بعض تلك العناصر إلى منطقة "جبل  الحلال" بعد تضييق الخناق عليهم من جانب رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة. 

وأشار المصدر الأمني، إلى أن سيناء تشهد حاليا انتشارا أمنيا غير مسبوق  بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة؛ وذلك من خلال تكثيف الدوريات الأمنية المشتركة  بين الجانبين على كافة الطرق والمحاور الرئيسية والمدقات الجبلية لمحاصرة  تلك العناصر وضبطها، وكذلك مراقبة كافة المناطق الجبلية الوعرة وإجراء مسح  شامل لها من خلال طائرات الآباتشي. 

وأضاف أن الأجهزة الأمنية قامت كذلك بتشديد الرقابة على المعابر والمنافذ  بسيناء، ومن بينها كوبري السلام، ونفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي، والمعديات على طول  خط قناة السويس؛ لمنع تلك العناصر من التسلل إلى القاهرة. وتابع: تم كذلك  زيادة الدوريات الأمنية على خط الحدود الدولية بشمال سيناء بعد ورود  معلومات عن اعتزام بعض العناصر المسلحة التسلل إلى البلاد، واستغلال  الفاعليات السياسية التي يشهدها الشارع المصري حاليا فى القيام بأي عمليات  عدائية، مشددا على أن أجهزة الأمن لن تسمح بتكرار سيناريو 28 يناير 2011  مرة أخرى. 

وأوضح المصدر أن اللواء أسامة إسماعيل، مساعد وزير الداخلية لمنطقة سيناء،  يعقد اجتماعات متواصلة مع اللواء محمود الحفناوي مدير أمن جنوب سيناء،  واللواء أحمد سميح بشادي، وكافة القيادات الأمنية لمراجعة خطط تأمين سيناء  خلال مظاهرات 30 يونيو، والتأكيد على دور الشرطة في حفظ الأمن والنظام  وتأمين المنشآت والمصالح الحكومية والاقتصادية فقط، دون التدخل في أعمال  التظاهرات السلمية. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: قوات من الجيش تتولى تأمين مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى اعتبارًا من اليوم*
*أ ش أ *


*25-6-2013 | 18:11 *
*



*
*



*

*122*

*



*






*



*
*صورة أرشيفية - الجيش المصري*​*أعلن مصدر عسكرى مسئول عن تولى قوات المنطقة العسكرية المركزية أعمال تأمين مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى اعتبارا من اليوم الثلاثاء.  
* *
وقال المصدر لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إن قائد المنطقة المركزية  العسكرية اللواء أركان حرب توفيق عبدالسميع عقد اليوم اجتماعا أمنيا بمقر  مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بحضور رئيس مجلس إدارة المدينة حسن حامد. 
* *
وأضاف المصدر: أنه تقرر الاستعانة بعربات مدرعة وقوات من المشاة،  لتأمين المدينة بالكامل، وذلك حفاظا على المنشأة الإعلامية الكبيرة، وأداء  رسالتها الإعلامية بكل حرية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*توجه المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام، إلى المملكة العربية السعودية، لأداء العمرة.

ويأتي سفر عبد الله في ظل حالة ترقب لفعاليات 30  يونيه، والتي دعت إليها العديد من القوى السياسية، لسحب الثقة من رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي.

* 

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*
**إئتلاف أقباط مصر يعلن مشاركته فى ثورة 30 يونيو*​
*أعلن  إئتلاف أقباط مصر بكافة لجانه وفروعه صباح اليوم مشاركته فى ثورة مصر  الجديدة يوم 30 يونيو القادم للتمرد على ما وصلت اليه مصر من تدهور وفشل فى  جميع الجوانب الاقتصادية والسياسية والثقافية والفكرية والعلاقات الدولية  والتى ظهرت مؤخراً مع كل من أثيوبيا وسوريا هذا بجانب التخاذل فى مواجهة  الازامات المحلية فى توفير أحتياجات الحياة اليومية من مياة وكهرباء ووقود  بالاضافة لتصادم النظام مع الكثير من رجال الجيش والشرطة والاعلام والثقافة  والمؤسسات الدينية مسيحية كأنت أو إسلامية*​
*إن  كل فرد من إعضاء إئتلاف أقباط مصر يشارك فى تغير تلك البلد العظيمة الى  الافضل بشكل سلمى لم ولن يتغير أمام من يهدد ويتوعد المشاركين فى الثورة  لان الفكر والايدلوجيه المصرية لا تعترف بالعنف أو الترهيب فأن من يستند  الى ذلك حجته ضعيفة وسقوطه قريب*​
*ليست  مشكلتنا مع فرد أو جماعة تضع إنجازات وهمية ليس لها علاقة بالواقع وتدير  الدولة بمعاير أهل الثقة والانتماء لها وليس أهل الكفاءة والمبادى بل  قضيتنا هى وطن يحتم علينا الحفاظ عليه فنحن نؤمن أن حل جميع قضايا المراة  والاقباط والفئات المهمشة فى المجتمع المصرى مثل أهل النوبة والبدو وغيرهم  لا يحل الا داخل القضية المصرية بكافة مشتملاتها وواجبنا نحو شعبنا وبلادنا  الحبيبة مصر هو إنقاذها من براثن الفساد والاحتلال الاخواني الذى تفشى فى  كافة مؤسساتها وأجهزتها*​
*ويطالب  إئتلاف أقباط مصر بسحب الثقة من رئيس الجمهورية وأجراء أنتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة حرة ونزيهة تحت أشراف قضائى شامخ مستقل وأسقاط ما ترتب عن الحكم  الحالى من دستور غير توافقى وقرارات محلية ودولية مخذية ومجلس شورى فاشل  وتعين حكومات ومحافظين غير مؤهلين لمناصبهم*​
*إئتلاف  أقباط مصر كمنظمة حقوقية شعارها إن من يملك حقه فهو يملك حريته تجمع بين  أعضائها من مسلمين ومسيحين ومن نساء ورجال ومن شيوخ وشباب متواجدين بأكثر  من 16 محافظة مختلفة  سوف يشاركون جميعهم فى صنع مستقبل جديد لمصر من خلال  مسيرة تنطلق مساء يوم الاحد 30 يونيو الساعة 4 مساءاً من ميدان التحرير الى  قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة بجانب مشاركة أعضاء المحافظات خارج نطاق  القاهرة الكبرى بتواجدهم فى نفس التوقيت أمام مبنى المحافظة وبالميادين  الرئيسية على مبدء عام يؤمن به جميع أعضاء الائتلاف وهو سلمية التعبير عن  الرائ وتحقيق كافة المطالب المصرية المشروعة وعلى راسها العيش والحرية  والعدالة الاجتماعية*​
*عاش نضال الشعب الحر وعاشت ثورتنا المستمرة*​
*إئتلاف أقباط مصر*​
*من يملك حقه فهو يملك حريته*​*
 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*






 				أول تعليق : من محمود سعد بعد توقف اذاعة برنامجة "آخر النهار"* 
​ 
* محمود سعد: بعد توقف اذاعة برنامجة "آخر النهار" "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت"

**6/25/2013   8:16 PM​*​*



*​*
أ ش أ

**أعلن الاعلامي محمود سعد مقدم برنامج “آخر النهار” توقف برنامجه حتي انتهاء تظاهرات 30 يونيو المقبل.
* *وأكد  سعد في مداخلة هاتفية مع الاعلامي جابر القرموطي خلال برنامج "مانشيت" علي  قناة "أون تي في" أن رئيس القناة أبلغ رئيس التحرير أن هذا التوقيت مليء  بالفتنة والأفضل عدم الظهور  لحين هدوء الأمور.
* *فيما أوضح  سعد  أنه يدرس الإستمرار في القناة  من عدمه بعد هذا القرار، وتابع : "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت".
* *يذكر أن محمود سعد انسحب من برنامج "البيت بيتك " الذي كان يذاع علي التليفزيون المصري أثناء ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة.*​*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - محمود سعد: بعد توقف اذاعة برنامجة "آخر النهار" "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*أعلنت حملة تمرد عن تجاوزها الـ20 مليون توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مُبكرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*أعلنت حملة تمرد عن تجاوزها الـ20 مليون توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد  مرسى، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مُبكرة، على الرغم من المضايقات والتهديدات  التى تعرضت لها الحملة من الإخوان، فيما انسحبت قوات الأمن المكلفة بحماية  مكتب إرشاد تنظيم الإخوان أمس، وأغلقت الغرفة المخصصة للأمن أمام مقر  الإخوان أبوابها.
* *
	وقال إسلام نورالدين، عضو الحملة المركزية لتمرد فى مؤتمر صحفى أمس  بالمركز المصرى للحقوق الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، إن الحملة جمعت نحو مليونى  و600 ألف توقيع من حملة «قطارات الصعيد»، والتقت مع الكاتب الصحفى محمد  حسنين هيكل، بمنزله، أمس، للتباحث بشأن مظاهرات 30 يونيو والسيناريوهات  المستقبلية.
* *
	وقالت مصادر أن هيكل أبدى سعادته بطاقة الشباب المتجددة التى تجسدت فى  الحملة، ورأى روح 25 يناير فيها، بعدما اعتقد أن تلك الروح خملت.
* *
	وأعلنت الحملة، على لسان مى وهبة عضو الحملة المركزية، عن تنظيمها مؤتمراً صحفياً السبت للإعلان عن مسيرات تظاهرات 30 يونيو.
* *
	فى سياق متصل، كشفت مصادر بالهيئات القضائية عن أن أعضاء الهيئات قرروا  المشاركة فى المظاهرات، وقالت المصادر إن جموع القضاة قرروا بشكل نهائى  التظاهر يوم 30 يونيو أمام قصر الاتحادية تنديداً بحكم الرئيس مرسى.
* *
	من جانبه، استمر مكتب الإرشاد فى تحصين أسواره ووضع عليها أسياخاً حديدية  لمنع أية محاولة لتسلقها، كما بنوا برج مراقبة، وانسحبت قوات الأمن المكلفة  بحماية المكتب نهائياً أمس، وأغلقت الغرفة المخصصة للأمن أمام مقر الإخوان  بابها، وقال مصدر أمنى : «التعليمات صدرت لأفراد الأمن أمام (الإرشاد)  برفع الحماية عنه، لأنهم إذا أمنوا الإخوان فيجب تأمين مقار باقى الأحزاب».
* *
	من جهة أخرى، نظم المئات من عمال شركة غزل المحلة مسيرة حاشدة جابت شوارع  المدينة العمالية عصر أمس، للدعوة للعصيان المدنى والنزول يوم 30، وانطلقت  مسيرة العمال عقب الانتهاء من الوردية المسائية معلنين تضامنهم الكامل مع  حملة تمرد ودعم مطالبها.
* *
	وردد العمال هتافات: «يسقط حكم المرشد»، و«قول ماتخافشى.. مرسى لازم يمشى»  وحملوا لافتات كتبوا عليها: «يا وزير الصناعة ويا رئيس الوزراء.. احذرا  بيع وخصخصة شركة غزل المحلة».
* *
	التحرير *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*وعاجل* *قوات المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية تتحرك الان فى طريقها لتامين طريقى  الاسكندرية. القاهرة الصحراوى والزراعى .. وقوات عسكرية خاصة تسيطر منذ  لحظات مداخل ومخارج سيناء وتفرض طوقا حديديا على الانفاق.وجهاز امنى رفيع  المستوى يضع يده بشكل نهائى على اسباب اختفاء البنزين والسولار فجأة من كل  المحافظات ومعلومات مؤكدة حول ضلوع الاخوان وانصارهم فى هذه الجريمة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قيادى سلفي يدشن حملة "خوزقة"الرئيس المقبل
​



صفوت بركات​
كتب- محمد نصر:الثلاثاء , 25 يونيو 2013 20:47
​**
أعلن الدكتور صفوت بركات القيادي بحزب الراية عن تدشين حملة "صلب وخوزقة"  الرئيس القادم، مضيفا أنه سيبدأ فى حملة لجمع توقيعات وتجهيز الخوازيق  ومقرات فى كل قرية بمحافظات مصر.​​**وقال  فى تدوينة له على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس بوك": "إنه فى يوم "25\6"  قررنا تدشين حملة صلب وخوزقة للرئيس القادم ووزرائه وعلى من يريد الانضمام  يدشن صفحة ويسجل فيها ويساهم من اليوم من اليوم، وأنه سيبدأ فى حملة لجمع  التوقيعات وتجهيز الخوازيق ومقرات فى كل قرية ومدينة ومركز ومحافظة.​​**
​​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*قنبلة مدوية.. هشام قنديل قائدا أعلى للقوات المسلحة بدلا من "مرسى"

*​*6/25/2013 9:28 PM​**




​​**

​**منى النشار​**فجر  المستشار زكريا شلش رئيس محكمة جنايات الجيزة، قنبلة مدوية حيث اكد على  أنه إذا حدث مانع يحول بين رئيس الجمهورية وبين مباشرة مهام اختصاصاته فإنه  يتعين على رئيس الوزراء أن يباشر مهام رئيس الجمهورية وليس رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية وهذا طبقا للدستور الجديد.​**وأكد  شلش أن هذه الحالة تنطبق الآن على رئيس الجمهورية لأنه بموجب حكم مستأنف  الإسماعيلية تم توجيه اتهام مباشر إلى رئيس الجمهورية باتهامات محددة على  رأسها التخابر مع جهات أجنبية تستوجب اجراء تحقيق معه ولا يملك النائب  العام التقاعس عن اجراء التحقيق والا احيل إلى المحاكمة التأديبية فورا  ووجهت له تهم تعطيل العدالة لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكم محكمة واجب النفاذ وبناء  عليه يمكن لسلطات التحقيق أن تمنع رئيس الجمهورية من مباشرة اختصاصاته ولو  مؤقتا لحين انتهاء التحقيقات وفى اطار تلك الفترة الزمنية يستلم رئيس  الوزراء حقيبته الرئاسية بما تضمنه من رئاسة القوات المسلحة.​**واضاف:  لا يملك رئيس الجمهورية اصدار أية قرارات لأنه لا يباشر مهام عمله وأية  قرارات يصدرها الدكتور مرسى فى هذه الحالة ليس لها وضع قانونى وليست  الزامية بأى حال من الأحوال لأنها صادرة عن غير ذى صفة.​**وبشأن  قضية الحصانة، فاكد المستشار شلش أن القانون المزمع اقراره بشأن محاكمة  رئيس لجمهورية لم يصدر بعد وبالتالى ليس هناك مرجعية قانونية لمحاكمة رئيس  الجمهورية والأمر محال إلى قانون الاجراءات الجنائية العادية.​**واختتم  المستشار شلش حديثة قائلا: إذا تطور الأمر إلى ثورة شعبية فى يوم 30 يونيو  ففى هذه الحالة يسقط الدستور والنظام وندخل مرحلة الشرعية الثورية وبناء  عليه يشكل مجلس رئاسى مدنى يصدر دستورا مؤقتا لحين عمل دستور دائم للبلاد  واعتقد شخصيا أننا اصبحنا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من تلك المرحلة.​**
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - قنبلة مدوية.. هشام قنديل قائدا أعلى للقوات المسلحة بدلا من "مرسى" ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*الشرطة تكشف عن محالات اغتيال لـ"الإعلاميين" ابتداءا من الليلة 

**6/25/2013   9:42 PM*​*




​*
*
*​*محمد مدين

 كشف العقيد محمد  محفوظ، المنسق المساعد لإئتلاف ضباط لكن شرفاء، أنه سوف  يتم مداهمة عدد من  بيوت الإعلاميين، وذلك ضمن خطة لترويع الإعلام وتكبيل  حريته والتضييق على  الإعلاميين المعارضيين للنظام الحاكم .​
  وأضاف محفوظ عبر مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية ريم ماجد فى برنامجها "بلدنا   بالمصري" والمذاع على فضائية "اون تى فى " منذ قليل، قائلاً "لدينا  معلومات  تؤكد أنه سيتم تحديد إقامة عدد من الإعلاميين، وأعضاء حملة "تمرد"  التى  تسعى لسحب الثقة من الرئيس، بداية من "الليلة" وخلال الفترة القادمة  .​
  وطالب المنسق المساعد لإئتلاف ضباط لكن شرفاء، رجال الشرطة بالتحرك لحماية   منازل الإعلاميين ورصد تحركاتهم بدقة وآمان، وتوفير الحماية اللازمة  لأبناء  مصر الشرفاء .​
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]htExA2Ha-3Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -
> 
> وأكد  شلش أن هذه الحالة تنطبق الآن على رئيس الجمهورية لأنه بموجب حكم مستأنف  الإسماعيلية تم توجيه اتهام مباشر إلى رئيس الجمهورية باتهامات محددة على  رأسها التخابر مع جهات أجنبية تستوجب اجراء تحقيق معه ولا يملك النائب  العام التقاعس عن اجراء التحقيق والا احيل إلى المحاكمة التأديبية فورا ​**​*



*لا أعتقد ان مثل هذا الكلام يأتى من رئيس محكمة 
لأن النص الدستورى بيقول
* *[FONT=&quot]مادة (152)*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بارتكاب جناية أو بالخيانة العظمى؛ بناء على طلب موقع من ثلث أعضاء مجلس النواب على الأقل؛ ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحاكم رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة يرأسها رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وعضوية أقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ومجلس الدولة وأقدم رئيسين بمحاكم الاستئناف، ويتولى الادعاء أمامها النائب العام.[/FONT]*​​*بقينا نقرا سمك لبن تمر هندى*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر قبلية تكشف خطة رد «متشددي سيناء» على إسقاط مرسي
06/25/2013 - 21:28

كشفت مصادر قبلية فى شمال سيناء أن عناصر مسلحة بالمحافظة وضعت خطة  لسيناريو إسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى، فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو الجارى، تتمثل فى  عزل مدن المحافظة عن بعضها البعض، بعد اقتحام واحتلال المقار الأمنية.

قالت المصادر، طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها، فى تصريحات، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن تلك  العناصر لديها أكثر من 500 سيارة حديثة ذات دفع رباعى، وأسلحة حديثة،  وتتواجد فى مناطق الشيخ زويد ورفح والعريش، وإن خطتها تتضمن اقتحام مجموعة  منها المقار الأمنية، وقطع الطرق، وفصل المدن السيناوية عن بعضها البعض،  ومهاجمة معسكر قوات الأمن المركزى برفح ومعبر رفح الحدودى، والمقار  الأمنية، بهدف إرهاب الأهالى بالمنطقة.

وأضافت أن مجموعة ثانية ستهاجم قسم شرطة الشيخ زويد، وتقتحمه، وتطرد قوات  الأمن من المنطقة، فيما ستتولى مجموعة ثالثة مهاجمة المقار والكمائن  الأمنية، عند مداخل مدينة العريش، ومنها مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، وأقسام  العريش الثلاثة، كما تستعد هذه المجموعات لخطف عدد من الضباط والجنود.

وأوضحت أن المسلحين أعلنوا رفضهم مظاهرات 30 يونيو، وقالت إنهم لن يسمحوا  بإسقاط مرسى، لأن ذلك سيعرضهم لعملية تصفية، وعودة للنظام المخلوع، وحملات  الاعتقالات العشوائية، وإن سيناء لن تنعم بالاستقرار، فى حالة سقوطه، مشيرة  إلى أن الأسلحة التى يمتلكها المتشددون متطورة، وحديثة: عبارة عن أسلحة  آلية، ورشاشات مضادة للطائرات، وقذائف «آر. بى. جى»، وأنهم اشتروا خلال  الفترة الأخيرة أسلحة حديثة، ردا على زيادة عدد قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء،  ولفتت المصادر إلى أن هؤلاء المسلحين لا يريدون الدخول فى صدام الآن مع  قوات الأمن، لكنهم هددوا بالتحرك، فى حالة سقوط حكم الرئيس، والصدام مع كل  من قوات الشرطة والجيش.

وأفادت المصادر بأن استهداف معسكر قوات الأمن المركزى برفح، فجر الاثنين،  من قبل المجموعات المسلحة، يأتى فى إطار الخطة التى تم وضعها، لاختبار رد  فعل قوات الأمن، فى حالة تعرض مقارها لأى اعتداء، خاصة أن الاشتباكات بين  المسلحين وقوات الأمن استمرت لأكثر من نصف ساعة، استخدمت فيها الأسلحة  الثقيلة من الطرفين.

وقال اللواء سميح بشادى، مدير الأمن، إن قوات الأمن فى سيناء ستتصدى بكل  حزم لأى هجوم إرهابى، تتعرض له المحافظة، وإنها على أهبة الاستعداد، وتعمل  بتنسيق كامل مع القوات المسلحة، مضيفاً أن الرد سيكون قاسياً على أى اعتداء  على المنشآت الحيوية بسيناء، وأن الأمن مستعد لجميع الاحتمالات، «ولا نخشى  أى جماعات مسلحة مهما كانت قوتها».

وأضاف أن قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء وضعت خطة محكمة تتضمن نشر القناصة أعلى  البنايات الأمنية وديوان عام المحافظة، وبعض البنايات المهمة بمناطق العريش  والشيخ زويد ورفح، بالإضافة إلى نشر المدرعات والدبابات من الجيش والشرطة،  وهناك غرفة عمليات مشتركة بين الجيش والشرطة، للتصدى لأى هجوم محتمل.

وأشار إلى أن الأمن استعد بنشر قوات مدربة على أكمنة الشرطة بمداخل ومخارج  المدن، بالإضافة إلى أكمنة متحركة، للتصدى لأى عناصر إرهابية يمكن أن تصل  إلى سيناء، وستتم الاستعانة بطائرات الأباتشى التى ستكون مهمتها رصد  العناصر الإرهابية التى يمكن أن تدخل إلى المدن، للهجوم على المقار  الأمنية.

من جانبه، أوضح المحافظ اللواء عبدالفتاح حرحور أنه لم يتقرر حتى الآن  إغلاق كوبرى السلام، أو وقف المعديات على قناة السويس، فى 30 يونيو، كما  أشيع من قبل، وأضاف أن معبر رفح يعمل بشكل طبيعى، ولم تصدر أى تعليمات  بإغلاقه، فى 30 يونيو، مؤكداً سيطرة القوات المسلحة والشرطة على منطقة  الأنفاق، وأن عمليات التهريب توقفت تماماً، بسبب توقف عمل الأنفاق، بعد  السيطرة الكاملة للأمن على المنطقة الحدودية مع قطاع غزة.

من جانب آخر، استعد أهالى سيناء ليوم 30 يونيو بتخزين المواد الغذائية بشكل كبير، ما تسبب فى ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية.

هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم».. اضغط هنا لقراءة الموضوع الأصلي والتعليق عليه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*



*​ *الفريق السيسي منح الرئيس مرسي 7 دقائق  أكد خبير أمني واستراتيجي أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي منح من وقته 7  دقائق فقط لمناقشة الدكتور محمد مرسي سبل تأمين المظاهرات والأهداف  الحيوية.حيث أوضح اللواء عبد الرافع درويش، الخبير الأمني والاستراتيجي  أن الدكتور محمد مرسي لم يناقش الفريق السيسي في تصريحاته التي أعلن فيها  تدخل الجيش في السياسة إذا لم يتواصل الرئيس مع المعارضة ويصلوا لحلول لمنع  الفتنة، وأشار الخبير الأمني أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وطني 100%،  وأن الجيش لن يسمح بنزول قطرة دم واحدة خلال تظاهرات 30 يونيو.      *​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*قوات المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية تتحرك الآن فى طريقها لتأمين طريقى الإسكندرية ـ القاهرة الصحراوى والزراعى ..وقوات عسكرية خاصة تسيطر منذ لحظات على مداخل ومخارج سيناء وتفرض طوقا حديديا على الأنفاق .وجهاز أمنى رفيع المستوى يضع يده بشكل نهائى على أسباب إختفاء البنزين والسولار فجأة من كل المحافظات ،ومعلومات مؤكدة حول ضلوع الإخوان وأنصارهم فى هذه الجريمة.........*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*«عبد الماجد»: سننزل في «30 يونيو» بـ«ثورة هجومية».. و«بايعوني على ألا نفر»
06/25/2013 - 21:33

أعلن عاصم عبد الماجد، القيادي في الجماعة الإسلامية، مساء الثلاثاء، نزوله ومؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي في «30 يونيو» بـ«ثورة هجومية».

وخاطب «عبد الماجد»، في مؤتمر عقده عدد من القوى الإسلامية بمحافظة أسيوط  تحت عنوان «الشرعية خط أحمر»، متظاهري «30 يونيو»، بقوله: «يظنون أننا  سننزل يوم 30 باستراتيجية دفاعية، ونحن سننزل بثورة هجومية».

وأضاف: «سنرعب الفلول بالعمل والجدية» داعيا الحضور بالعمل على «نصرة  الدين»، وقال: «بايعوني على ألا نفر، ولن نفر»، ثم ردد هتافات: «ثوار أحرار  هنكمل المشوار، وإسلامية إسلامية رغم أنف البلطجية والعلمانية، وخيبر خيبر  يا يهود، وجيش محمد سوف يعود».

واعتبر «عبد الماجد» أن «غضب أهل الصعيد هي غضبة لله، والصعيد الذي نصب الدكتور مرسي هو الذي سيغضب».

وتباع: «أقول لدعاة الفتنة سواء من الماركسيين أو من متطرفي الأقباط أو من  مجرمي الفلول الذين لم يتوبوا من الآن، إن الصعيد قادم وهو غاضب، وسنأتيكم  بـ100 ألف رجل الرجل منهم بـ100 ألف رجل من صعيد مصر، وهؤلاء الكلاب الذين  قالوا سنمنع اللحية والحجاب الراجل منكم يوم 30 يمد إيده».

ووصف «عبد الماجد» الإعلام بـ«الخائن»، مضيفًا: «تحملنا سفاهة السفهاء  وكثيرًا من التجاوزات ولكن الآن انتهى هذا الأمر، ومن سيحمل السلاح في  وجوهنا فنقول كما قال الشاعر إذا وضع السلاح بوجهنا ضج السلاح، وإذا تآثمت  الشفاه تكلمت منا الجراح، والليل ولى وجاء دورك يا صباح».

وشدد على أن «الكرسي الذي يجلس عليه الدكتور مرسي ليس ملكا له ولكن ملكا  للشعب وللصعايدة، وإذا حاولوا هدم الشرعية فسنكتب فوق هذا الكرسي لا إله  إلا الله محمدًا رسول الله، لكننا لن نبغي على أحد ولن تمتد يدنا بظلم  أبدًا، ونقول لشركاء الوطن لحظة الحقيقة حانت».

واختتم بقوله: «هنروح يوم 28 في القاهرة ومش راجعين»، وسط هتافات «إسلامية.. إسلامية رغم أنف العلمانية».

هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم».. اضغط هنا لقراءة الموضوع الأصلي والتعليق عليه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2013)

*منصة التحرير للإخوان:"الدكر" ينزل الميدان 



*​*



​
كتب – حسام إبراهيم: الثلاثاء , 25 يونيو 2013 21:48 
​**حذرت  منصة التحرير المتمركزة داخل الميدان من اقتراب أي عضو من أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين من ميدان التحرير أو ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض في 30 يونيو  الجاري؛ لمحاولة فض الاعتصام، قائلين:" لو دكر يا خروف ادخل الميدان  هتموت".​**وأضاف  المتحدثون من أعلى المنصة أن صفوت حجازى الذى يتحدث عن الشرعية والإسلام  قام بسرقة أدوات الإسعاف من داخل خيام المتظاهرين فى أحداث موقعة الجمل،  وتحويلها إلى خيام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين؛ لإسعافعهم من الإصابات التى  لحقت بأعضائهم.
وأشار المعتصمون داخل الميدان إلى أنهم لن يخافوا من عبود الزمرالقيادي  بالجماعة الإسلامية، ولا من عصام عبد الماجد أو حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل،  مؤكدين أنهم كما أسقطوا مبارك قادرون على إسقاط الاخوان، قائلين:" أسقطنا  مبارك اللى بيخوفهم مش هنعرف نسقطهم".


الوفد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*وصف حاتم بجاتو حملة وزير المجالس النيابية تمرد بأنها حملة قانونية  وحركة معارضة سلمية ولكنها غير ملزمة دستوريا للرئيس محمد مرسي بإجراء  إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة وأكد انه بمجرد إصدار الرئيس لقانوني النواب ومباشرة  الحقوق السياسية ستتم الدعوة لإنتخابات برلمانية خلال 60 يوم.*
*وأضاف في حوار لبرنامج - الحياة اليوم لقناة الحياة - أن كل الإحتمالات  المفتوحة أمام اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات الرئاسية في نظر طعن الفريق شفيق  على نتائج الإنتخابات الرئاسية*
*في الوقت نفسه أكد أنه إذا تمت إدانة الرئيس في قضية الهروب من سجن وادي  النطرون بأنه سيكون على النيابة مخاطبة مجلس النواب المقبل لطرح وقفه عن  العمل عن طريق التصويت .*
*وذكر بجاتو أن تحريات اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات الرئاسية والأجهزة  الرقابية لم تصل إلى مستند واحد يتعلق بتحويلات بنكية إلى مرشحي الرئاسة  السابقين ، ونفى وجود أي إتصالات بين اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات وبين المجلس  العسكري بشأن نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة ولا أي مكاتبات إلا مكاتبة واحدة  خاصة بتأمين مقر اللجنة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*كالفئران عند غرق السفينة.. هروب جماعى لقيادات "الإخوان" خارج مصر خوفا من الثورة

*​*6/25/2013 10:34 PM​**




​​**
​**محمد سعد

على غرار مقدمات ثورة الخامس والعشرين  من يناير 2011، والتى بدأت بقيام قيادات الحزب الوطنى وقتها بتهريب أموالهم  وسفر عائلاتهم خارج مصر تخوفا من الشعب الغاضب بالفتك بهم، ولم يتوقع احد  ان سيناريو ثورة 25 يناير سيتكرر بعد عامين من قيامها، ولكن هذه المره مع  النظام الجديد الذى نجح فى خداع الشعب باسم الدين واتخذ منه ستارا للسيطرة  على مقاليد الحكم فى الدولة، وخير دليل على ذلك ما نعيشه الأن من مقدمات  ثورة ثانية على النظام الإخوانى الحاكم والمتوقع اندلاعها يوم 30 يونيو  الجارى.
قيادات الحزب الإخوانى الحاكم تعلموا الدرس جيدا من تجربة  الخامس والعشرين من يناير، وادركوا ان نهايتهم باتت تقترب، فبدأ رجال  الجماعة والحزب بترتيب حساباتهم ليفتلوا من قبضة الشعب الغاضب عليهم،  ويكونوا فى مأمن من ملاحقتهم بما فى ذلك أموالهم وأسرهم.
البداية، عندما أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"الفجر"ان هناك ترتيبات  داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة لسفر الرئيس محمد مرسى الى السعودية لآداء فريضة العمرة  يوم 27 يونيو المقبل تمهيداً لخروج الرئيس من القاهرة قبل إندلاع احداث 30  يوينو .
فى الوقت نفسه، أكدت مصارد مقربة من المدعو حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل عن استعدادات سرية يقوم بها قبل هروبه خارج مصر يوم 27 يونيو  الجارى، بدعوى السفر للعلاج بالمانيا، حيث أوضحت المصادر ان ابو إسماعيل  عقد عدة إجتماعات مع بعض انصاره للإتفاق على نزولهم فى مواجهات مع الشعب  المصرى يوم 30 يونيو المقبل دون أن يخبرهم بموضوع سفره الذى أبقاه سراً حتى  الأن.
الأمر نفسه، تكرر مع القيادى الإخوانى البارز "جمال حشمت"،  والتى بدأت بواقعة اعتداء المتظاهرين على منزله بمدينة دمنهور، حيث أكد  ثروت الخرباوى، القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن واقعة التعدى  على "حشمت" هى التى جعلت الإخوان يدفعون بأسرهم للسفر خارج مصر، خاصة أن  أهالى دمنهور كانوا دائما يحلفون بحياة “حشمت” ولكن هجوم الأهالى على منزله  لرفضهم سياسات الإخوان دق ناقوس الخطر للإخوان ودفعهم للذهاب إلى القرى  السياحية الفاخرة بالساحل الشمالى لتمكث أسرهم هناك خوفا ورعبا من يوم 30  يونيو.
كما سافر خارج مصر خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية، بنات  الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وبعض بنات خيرت  الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للجماعة حيث سافرن إلى أزمير بتركيا والبعض الآخر  بلندن.
وقام أيضا الداعية صفوت حجازي بانهاء اجراءات سفره علي  الطائرة المصرية المتجهة الي اسطنبول بعد مشاركته في مليونية “لا للعنف”  الجمعة الماضية التي نظمتها التيارات الاسلامية امام مسجد رابعة العدوية،  والقي خلالها حجازي كلمة وسط انصار التيار الاسلامي، ليعيد ترتيب حساباته  وتسهيل اجراءات خروجه من مصر حال سقوط الحكم الإخوانى.
هروب قيادات الإخوان، دفع حركة شباب 25 يناير لاصدار بيانا  لها تحت عنوان "الجماعة خالعين" كشفت خلاله عزم 62 قيادة إخوانية بارزة علي  مستوي الجمهورية على مغادرة البلاد وقيامهم بحجز تذاكر طيران وبواخر موزعة  على أكثر من ميناء جوى وبحري خلال الفترة من 26 الى 29 يونيو الجارى.
وتضمنت قائمة من يستعدون للهروب خارج مصر كلا من: خيرت  الشاطر والمرشد محمد بديع ، وعصام العريان ، ومحمد البلتاجي ، ومهدى عاكف ،  وأسامة ياسين، وزير الشباب ، ومحمود عزت ، وصفوت حجازي ، وهشام قنديل رئيس  الوزراء ، وغيرهم.
وقالت الحركة انها علمت من مصادر خاصة ان 62 قيادة إخوانية  تعتزم مغادرة البلاد قبل التظاهرات وأن هذا ليس بجديد عليهم فالأيام تعيد  نفسها مرة أخرى ففى ليلة السابع والعشرين من يناير 2011 غادر العشرات من  قيادات الإخوان خاصة عقب القبض على مجموعة من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد وعادوا  للبلاد بعد الثورة، وهذا دليل واضح على أنهم يخافون الشعب ويتركون شبابهم  ويهربون خوفا من مصيرهم ولكن الشعب المصري يعدهم أنهم لن يعودوا إلى ارض  الكنانة مرة أخرى.
البعض وصف هروب قيادات الإخوان الأن كـ"هروب الفئران من  السفينة عندما تتعرض للغرق" معتبرين ان سفر أبناء قيادات الإخوان للخارج  قبل 30 يونيو فضيحة لم يفعلها أنجال الريس مبارك، ومؤكدين أن سفرهم "هروب"  لانهم يعلمون جيدا انهم عصابة لصوص، وأن الفارق بينهم وبين أبناء مبارك أن  ابناء مبارك يعلمون جيدا انهم شرفاء ولم يفعلوا مايستوجب هروبهم.​
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2013)

*مفاجأة من مصطفى بكرى عن الحرس الجمهورى عبر الفيسبوك الان
2013-06-26 13:52:05​​​**




[FONT=Arial !important]اللواء  محمد زكي قائد الحرس الجمهوري يرفض تنفيذ تعليمات مرسي بالقبض علي ٣٣  قياده سياسية واعلامية بعد خطاب مرسي مساء اليوم ويؤكد ان الحرس يرفض  الانزلاق الي ان يكون طرفا في المشاكل زالازمات الداخلية ٠ مرسي يجمع اسرته  وينتقل منذ قليل للاقامة في دار الحرس الجمهوري بمصر الجديدة ٠ احذروا ان  يقوم مرسي بتكليف ميليشيات الاخوان لتنفيذ عملية القبض علي الاسماء الواردة  ٠ مخطط مرسي لن ينجح والشعب سينتصر​​**[FONT=Arial !important]​​​​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

*الداعية السلفى أسامة القوصى المُوقع علي إستمارة " تمرد "
*

*بدأت حياتى " قطبيًا ".. وكفرت والدى وأمى فى السبعينات*

*
قال الداعية السلفى الدكتور أسامة القوصى، أحد الموقعين على استمارة حملة تمرد، إنه سيشارك فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو المقبل، لأنه يعتبر أن الثورة سرقها الإخوان المسلمون منذ 11 فبراير 2011، مشيرًا إلى أنه لا يعترف بالدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيسًا للجمهورية.*

*أضاف "القوصى"، اليوم الأربعاء، فى لقائه مع الإعلامية جيهان منصور، خلال برنامج صباحك يا مصر على قناة دريم، أنه أخطأ كثيرا فى حياته والعودة للحق فضيلة، موضحًا أن اعتنق أفكار سيد قطب وكان "قطبيًا" فى السبعينات، وكان يرى أن أبيه وأمه غير مسلمين، وأن العلم صنمًا والقيام للعلم عبادة لغير الله، بحسب تفسير سيد قطب، مؤكدًا أنه لم يكن يفهم وقتها الفرق بين الاحترام والتحية وبين العبادة.*

*وتابع "القوصى": "عندما كبرت بدأت أفهم حقيقة أفكار سيد قطب وأتخلى عنها، والحمد لله أن والدى مات راضيا عنى، وقلت له ولوالدتى أنتما تفهمان الإسلام أكثر منى". *


*وأكد "القوصى" أنه عاشر الإخوان المسلمين منذ 40 عامًا، واقتنع تماما بأنهم يكذبون ويخدعون، وتوصل إلى أن كبار هذه التيارات تجار دين ونصابين، والصغار ساذجون، وهذا ما أظهرته المرحلة الانتقالية، مضيفًا: "هذه عصابات إجرامية وليست تنظيمات إسلامية".*


*أضاف أن الإخوان يطبقون بروتوكلات حكماء صهيون، رغم أن الصهاينة أنفسهم تبرأوا من هذا الكتاب، مشيرًا إلى أن لا يجب إطلاق لفظ شيوخ على المهندس عاصم عبد الماجد، وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وصفوت حجازى، لأن هذا إساءة للدين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*"مرسي" يخطط لإقالة "قنديل" لتمرير الإطاحة بـ"السيسي"


*​*الأربعاء 26/يونيو/2013 - 05:58 م*​*



الرئيس محمد مرسي​محمد رجب
قالت  مصادر أمنية مطلعة، إن حالة من الارتباك الشديد - حسب تعبيرها - تسود  أروقة مؤسسةالرئاسة، بعد تطور الأحداث بالشارع، خاصة في ظل انتشار قوات  الجيش بعدد من المناطق على مستوى الجمهورية.

وتوقعت في تصريحات خاصة، الإعلان عن إقالة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي،  وزير الدفاع، خلال خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي مساء اليوم، بعدما تفاقمت الأزمة  بين الجانبين خلال الأيام الماضية، بسبب اعتراض السيسي على تحركات  الإسلاميين، وإعلانه عن تصدي الجيش لأي محاولات لتهديد المواطنين في  الشارع، وأيضا تلقيه تقارير تفيد باتصالات إخوانية مع بعض الجهات الأجنبية،  بما يهدد الأمن القومي المصري.

وأكدت المصادر، أنه من المرجح أن يعلن مرسي، إقالة الحكومة بالكامل، ليعطي  مبررا لإقالة السيسي، وأيضًا يحقق أحد مطالب القوى السياسية، خاصة حزب  النور السلفي، ومحاولة ضمه للفريق الإسلامي، مرة أخرى.

وأضافت، أن الرئيس مرسي عقد منذ صباح اليوم الأربعاء، أكثر من اجتماع  بمكتبه بقصر الاتحادية، مع مستشاريه، للتنسيق بشأن القرارات المرتقبة.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*رسائل تحذر من ارتداء إخوان ملابس ميرى لاعتقال الثوار: اوعى تسلم نفسك

الأربعاء، 26 يونيو 2013 - 18:30




الفيس بوك​*​*
انتشرت على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى رسائل وأنباء عن قيام مجموعات من الإخوان بارتداء ملابس ميرى للقبض على النشطاء السياسيين. 
ونقلت  المواقع ورسائل إ س إم إس من "مصادر موثقة" أنباء عن قيام مجموعات من  الإخوان بارتداء ملابس عسكرية للقبض على النشطاء السياسيين وحذرت قائلة:  "اوعى تسلم نفسك أو تسيبهم دول مش شرطة).


كانت  أنباء قد انتشرت خلال الفترة الماضية عن قيام مجموعات من الإخوان المسلمين  بارتداء ملابس ميرى لمهاجمة منازل الثوار والنشطاء السياسيين عقب إلقاء  خطاب الرئيس مرسى مساء اليوم الأربعاء







*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*




الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة​ محرر فيتو
توافد  العشرات على محيط مبنى وزارة الدفاع للمشاركة في الاعتصام أمام الوزارة  للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي، وذلك بعد تسرب أنباء عن  نية الرئيس الإطاحة بالفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي في خطابه الذي سيذاع  مساء اليوم.

وكانت مصادر مطلعة أكدت أن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي الذي سيذاع في وقت لاحق  اليوم، الأربعاء، تم تسجيله في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم وسربت أجزاء  من محتواه تضمن إعلان إقالة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع،  على خلفية الخلافات بين مؤسسة الرئاسة والجيش خلال الفترة الأخيرة.

فيتو*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*وقعت  اشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس ومعارضيه في منطقة المنصورة، وقد ترددت أنباء  عن وقوع حالة وفاة جراء إصابتها بطلق ناري من قبل إحدى المتظاهرين.
كانت  مظاهرة مؤيدية للرئيس مرسي قد خرجت بعد تجمعها في مسجد الجمعية الشرعية في  القرية، وبمجرد خروج التظاهرة قام مجهولون بإطلاق أعيرة خرطوش عليها مما  أدي إلى وقوع الكثير من الإصابات. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*المغير للثوار: أنذرنا كثيرًا.. انجوا بأنفسكم
06/26/2013 - 18:27
كتبت – نرمين عشرة: 




هدد أحمد المغير، الناشط السياسي المنتمي لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، والمعروف إعلاميًا برجل خيرت الشاطر، القوى السياسية  المعارضة للدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، والقوى الثورية التى تدعو  للنزول يوم 30 يونيو، مطالبهم بأن ينجوا بأنفسهم، قائلا: "قد أعذر من أنذر  ولقد أنذرنا كثيرًا.. انجوا بنفسك".

واعتبر المغير، خلال رسالة نشرها على حسابه الشخصى  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" اليوم الثلاثاء، أن خلاف القوى  الثورية مع الإخوان هو خلاف عقائدى وليس سياسى، موجهًا للقوى السياسية  المعارضة "انتو اللي شوهتوا كلمة معارضة ومرمغتوا أنفها بالتراب".

ودعا المغير المعارضين إلى التحالف معهم من أجل إصلاح مصر، متهما القوى بأنها تحاول إحراق مصر.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*عن بيدج
 انا عايز الشرطة ترجع تاني بالهيبة بتاعتها عايز احس بأمان
 عااااجل جدااااا 
 توفيق عكاشة الان من الاعتصام / اناشد الناس التوجة الي الخليفة المأمون والانضمام الينا بسرعة جدا جدا عند وزارة الدفاع

 قبل خطاب مرسي لان مرسي ينوي اقالة الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي وسيقيل ايضا وزير الداخلية وناوي يعين البلتاجي وزيرا للداخلية

 كما ان مرسي طالب امن الدولة بالقبض علي عدد ضخم من الاعلاميين ورفضت امن الدولة تنفيذ الامر

 كما انة طلب من الحرس الجمهوري القاء القبض عليهم ورفض الحرس الجمهوري

 توفيق عكاشة / مؤسسات الدولة كلها مع الشعب ولذلك سيقوم ميليشيات الاخوان بالقبض علي المعارضين مرتدين زي الشرطة الرسمي

 توفيق عكاشة / اناشد الشعب النزول الي الميادين قبل فوات الاوان وضياع مصر للأبد وارجو ان تنضمو معنا عند وزارة الدفاع
 وفي جميع ميادين مصر في المحافظات المختلفة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*تزايدت  أعداد متظاهري ميدان التحرير، بعدما توافد العشرات من القوى الثورية  استعدادًا للاستماع لخطاب الرئيس مرسي، وانتهت القوى الثورية من نصب المنصة  الرئيسية أمام شارع باب اللوق، ووضعوا شاشة عرض كبيرة، فضلا عن مكبرات  الصوت. 
 وقال عصام الشريف، المنسق العام للجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي، إنه تم توجيه الدعوة لعدد من الشخصيات العامة لحضور الخطاب بالميدان.
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*الأمن يكشف مخطط إرهابي بقيادة “أبو إسماعيل” ويطالب وزير الداخلية بالتصدي له قبل 30 يونيو*

*كتب – إسماعيل سعد:*
*تقدم  جهاز الأمن الوطني – امن الدولة سابقا- بمذكرة إلى اللواء محمد إبراهيم  وزير الداخلية يحذره من تحركات الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل خلال الأيام  الماضية والذي اجتمع بعدد من قيادات حملته وكبار أتباعه لبحث دورهم في  مواجهة فعاليات يوم 30 يونيو، وطالبت المذكرة بتدخل القيادة السياسية لمنعه من تنفيذ ما يتم التخطيط له وتحذيره منعا من حدوث مصادمات بين اتباعه وبين قوات الشرطة.*
*وقالت مصادر لشبكة أخبار المصري “ش.أ.م” أن جهاز الامن الوطني قد رصد  منذ ايام تحركات مريبه لاتباع الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل واجتماعات  دورية بعضها كان فى منزل ابو اسماعيل واغلبها كانت فى منازل قيادات حملته  واتباعه، وقد اتفقوا جميعا على مواجهة المتظاهرين يوم 30 يونيو فى اكثر من  مكان من اماكن التظاهر التى اعلنت عنها حملة تمرد قبل ايام.*
*واشار  المصادر إلى أن ابو اسماعيل يحرض اتباعه على ارتكاب اعمال عنف وتم رصد  عمليات التحريض بالصوت والصورة، بالإضافة الى انه يعد اتباعه بدنيا  وبالمعدات اللازمة لهم لاتكاب اعمال العنف، وهو ما يستوجب تدخل الشرطة  لضبطهم “على سبيل الاحتراز” طبقا لما تحصل عليه جهاز الامن الوطني من ادلة  ومستندات ادانة.*
*وتؤكد المصادر على أن جهاز الامن الوطني ينتظر تعليمات وزير الداخلية بعد عرض الامر على القيادة السياسية واتخاذ اللازم تجاه الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل واتباعه.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*اتمني  من الرئيس اصدر قرارات ثوريه باعتقال البرادعي وحمدين وشفيق وعمرو موسي  والسيد البدور واحمد الطيب شيخ الازهر والفريق السيسي ونجيب ساويرس وكل  رموز الاعلام الكاذب لأنهم رموز الفساد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل  مقتل 3 وإصابة العشرات فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدين للإخوان ومعارضين....!!!!*
*2013-06-26 19:10:20* *
* 

*



* 
*     	سكاي نيوز: مقتل 3 وإصابة العشرات فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدين للإخوان ومعارضين بالمنصورة
	   	 		 			 				قالت شبكة سكاي نيوز الإخبارية فى نبأ عاجل إن 3 أشخاص قتلوا وأصيب  العشرات في اشتباكات بين مؤيدين للإخوان ومعارضين لهم بمدينة المنصورة  بمحافظة الدقهلية.
				كانت اشتباكات عنيفة وقعت فى شارعي البحر وبورسعيد بالمنصورة بين أنصار  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعارضين. 			 				فيما ذكر نشطاء أن المستشفي الدولي بالمدينة أعلنت استقبالها 60 مصابا  إلى الآن، وأشاروا إلى الاشتباكات توقف حاليا وسط مناوشات خفيفة، وسط أنباء  عن وقوع اشتباكات مماثلة عند قرب ديوان عام المحافظة.
				فى حين ذكر آخرون أن محال خيرت الشاطر تعرضت للإحتراق والتدمير، وأن  هناك عشرات من أعضاء الإخوان المسلمين محاصرين فى مسجد النصرة من قبل  المحتجين، وأن سيارات قوات من الأمن المركزي توجهت لمحيط الإشتباكات لفضها. 			 				كانت 10 أحزاب إسلامية دعت إلى مسيرة من مسجد الجمعية الشرعية فى شارع  بورسعيد، وأعقبها اشتباكات بالطوب والحجارة والخرطوش خارج ساحة المسجد.


				مصدر البداية 		 	   	*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل | أنباء عن مقتل القيادي الإخواني "عبد الحميد عنان" بالمنصورة..*

6/26/2013   7:13 PM​​



​ 
 أعلنت منذ قليل احدى الصفحات الرسمية  على موقع  التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس  بوك" نبأ عن مصرع "عبد الحميد عنان" القيادى  الإخوانى بالمنصورة .

 يأتى هذا بعد اندلاع موجة من الإشتباكات العنيفة بالمنصورة  بين الأهالى  وجماعة تابعين لجماعة الإخوان مما أدى لمصرع شخص وإصابة 50  آخرين .​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

مدرعات الجيش تصل ميدان رمسيس وتتجمع بكثافة غير مسبوقة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قوات المنطقة الشمالية العسكريه فى طريقها لتأمين طريقى الإسكندرية ـ القاهرة الصحراوى والزراعى ..وقوات عسكرية تسيطر علي مداخل ومخارج سيناء وتفرض طوقا حديديا على الأنفاق .وجهاز أمنى رفيع المستوى يضع يده بشكل نهائى على أسباب إختفاء البنزين والسولار،ومعلومات حول ضلوع الإخوان فى هذه الجريمة...*


 
أخي  " صوت  صارخ " 
أشكرك  علي  تلك  الأخبار  المفرحه.

اللــــــه  يفــرح  قلبـــــك

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

* بالأسماء ..حملة تمرد تدشن جبهة ''30 يونيو''  *




*Share*

*



* *                جانب من مؤتمر حملة تمرد    *

* 6/26/2013 6:54:00 PM*
*كتبت- عزة جرجس:*
*دشنت حملة تمرد الأربعاء، جبهة 30 يونيو، والتي تتكون من مجموعة من شباب الثورة لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية في حالة رحيل الرئيس مرسي.*
*وأوضحت  الحملة في مؤتمر صحفي، عقد اليوم الأربعاء، أبرز مهام الجبهة وتشمل، تفويض  كامل الصلاحيات لإدارة البلاد لرئيس حكومة من الشخصيات السياسية الوطنية  المعبرة  عن خط الثورة (على ألا يترشح فى أول انتخابات رئاسية أو برلمانية  مقبلة) ، ويتولى تشكيل حكومة كفاءات وطنية تكون اولويات مهامها هي:'' الأمن  والاقتصاد والعدالة الاجتماعية وتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية على أسس العدالة  الانتقالية ودستور توافقى لكل المصريين''*
*وجاءت قائمة المؤسسين على النحو التالي :*
*1 
أحمد دومة*
*2 
أحمد العنانى 

3 
أحمد الهوارى*
*4 
أحمد عبد البديع*
*5 
أحمد عبد النبى 

6 
أحمد عيد*
*7 
أحمد كامل*
*8 
أسماء نصار*
*9 
ألفريد رؤوف 

10 
أميرة العادلى*
*11 
إسراء عبد الفتاح 
*
*12 
إسلام فوزى*
*13 
آية حسنى 
*
*14 
باسم كامل 

15 
بلال حبش*
*16 
بيشوى تمرى*
*17 
تامر جمعة*
*18 
جون طلعت*
*19 
حسام فودة*
*20 
حسام مؤنس*
*21 
حسن سليمان*
*22 
حسن شاهين*
*23 
حسين قرشم*
*24 
حمادة المصرى 

25 
خالد البلشى*
*26 
خالد تليمة 

27 
خالد عبد الحميد*
*28 
راجية عمران 

29 
رامى حسين*
*30 
رامى شعث*
*31 
رامى كامل*
*32 
ريهام المصرى*
*33 
زيزو عبده*
*34 
سارة كمال*
*35 
شهاب وجيه*
*36 
شيرين الجيزاوى*
*37 
شيماء التونى*
*38 
طارق كامل*
*39 
عصام الشريف*
*40 
علاء عصام*
*41 
عماد عاطف*
*42 
عمر الجندى 

43 
عمرو القاضى*
*44 
عمرو صلاح*
*45 
كريم السقا*
*46 
كريم كنانى*
*47 
كريمة أبو النور 

48 
محب أديب*
*49 
محمد الخزرجى 

50 
محمد الزيات*
*51 
محمد باشا*
*52 
محمد جمال*
*53 
محمد سليمان*
*54 
محمد صبحى*
*55 
محمد صلاح 

56 
محمد عبد العزيز 

57 
محمد عرفات*
*58 
محمد عواد 

59 
محمد هيكل*
*60 
محمود الحتة*
*61 
محمود بدر*
*62 
محمود صفوت*
*63 
محمود عفيفى*
*64 
منى سليم*
*65 
منة شرف الدين*
*66 
مها أبو بكر 

67 
مى وهبة 

68 
ناصر عبد الحميد*
*69 
نورهان حفظى*
*70 
هادى زايد*
*71 
هبة على*
*72 
هشام الشال*
*73 
هيثم الشواف*
*74 
هبة ياسين*
*75 
وليد المصرى 

76 
وليد جبريل*
*77 
ياسمين الجيوشى*
*78 
يوسف الحسينى 

بالإضافة إلى ممثلين عن كل محافظات مصر من شباب القوى السياسية والثورية  سيتم إعلان أسمائهم عقب التشاور مع القوى والحركات والمجموعات بالمحافظات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مفاجأة من مصطفى بكرى عن الحرس الجمهورى *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


شكرا للأخ  سمعان  الأخميمي  

علي  تعب  المحبه​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الداعية السلفى أسامة القوصى المُوقع علي إستمارة " تمرد "*
> 
> 
> *بدأت حياتى " قطبيًا ".. وكفرت والدى وأمى فى السبعينات*
> ...



شــــــــكرا  للأخ  AdmanTios  علي  تعب  المحبـــــه

في  نقل  فعاليات  الأحداث
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دشنت حملة تمرد الأربعاء، جبهة 30 يونيو، والتي تتكون من مجموعة من شباب الثورة لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية في حالة رحيل الرئيس مرسي.*
> *وأوضحت  الحملة في مؤتمر صحفي، عقد اليوم الأربعاء، أبرز مهام الجبهة وتشمل، تفويض  كامل الصلاحيات لإدارة البلاد لرئيس حكومة من الشخصيات السياسية الوطنية  المعبرة  عن خط الثورة (على ألا يترشح فى أول انتخابات رئاسية أو برلمانية  مقبلة) ، ويتولى تشكيل حكومة كفاءات وطنية تكون اولويات مهامها هي:'' الأمن  والاقتصاد والعدالة الاجتماعية وتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية على أسس العدالة  الانتقالية ودستور توافقى لكل المصريين''*​


 

شــــــــكرا  للأخ  Coptic Lion  علي  تعب  المحبـــــه



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يغلقون المداخل المؤدية للميدان بالحواجز الحديدية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مدحت الحداد، رئيس المكتب الإدارى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية: تمرد حركة تدمير ومجموعة من المجرمين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*يتردد الآن أنباء عن أن النائب العام أمر بضبط واحضار توفيق عكاشة لاتهامه بتكدير السلم العام وملاحقة إعلاميين آخرين ورجال أعمال، وأنباء عن إغلاق قنوات فضائية، و إقالة مسئولين معارضين للإخوان...
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*مفاجأة مدوية.. مرسى رفض نزول الجيش لمدينة الإنتاج .. والسيسى تجاهل أمر الرئيس

*​*6/27/2013   5:13 PM​*​*



*​*

تعليقا على نزول القوات المسلحة   للشارع قبيل تظاهرات 30 يونيو الجارى، ذكر مصدر عسكرى أن نزول قوات الجيش   للشارع تم بعد تشاور بين الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، والفريق   صدقي صبحي رئيس الأركان، كما ان نزول الجيش كان مخططاً له منذ بداية يونيو.​
وأضاف المصدر أن الرئيس مرسي رفض انتشار الجيش خاصة أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، إلا أن السيسى ورئيس الأركان أكدا له أن الانتشار حتمي، وأن الجيش المصرى يُعلى مصلحة الوطن العليا فوق أي اعتبارات، مشيرا الى أن موقف القوات المسلحة من مظاهرات 30 يونيو لم يتغير بعد خطاب مرسى، وكونه رئيساً للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لا يعنى أن الجيش ينفذ أوامره بمبدأ السمع والطاعة.​
وفجر   المصدر العسكرى قنبلة مدوية،  حيث أكد أن "السيسي" فوجئ بهجوم الرئيس على   أشخاص بأعينهم في خطابه أمس، بمناسبة مرور عام على توليه السلطة، وأن   الخطاب يعبر عن وجهة نظر مؤسسة الرئاسة وليس وجهة نظر القوات المسلحة.​​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*

أكد الإعلامي محمود سعد، أن توفيق عكاشة صاحب قناة الفراعين، تم القبض عليه داخل الاستوديو، أثناء الاستعداد لتقديم برنامجه على القناة نفسها.

واستنكر سعد خلال برنامجه "آخر النهار" على قناة "النهار"، أن يتم القبض على زملاء العمل الإعلامي دون إذن من النيابة، ودون إجراءات قانونية، متابعًا أن هذا الفعل يُعد بداية لهدم حرية الرأي في مصر.

يذكر أن "صدى البلد"، رصد قطع البث عن قناة "الفراعين" خلال اللحظات الماضية، حيث لا يوجد أي إشارة بث للقناة علي قنوات "النايل سات"، وظهرت شاشة القناة "سوداء".
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش سيتدخل لتنحية مرسي حال نزول الملايين للشوارع*

6/27/2013   9:35 PM​​



قال مصدر عسكري إن الجيش سيتدخل لصالح الشعب إذا نزلت أعداد  كبيرة من المصريين إلى الشوارع في 30 يونيو مثلما حدث في ثورة 25 يناير  2011، وسيعتبر حينها أن الشرعية الحقيقية في يد الشعب وسيقوم بنقل الحكم  إلى حكومة تكنوقراط.

ونقلت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية عن ما وصفته بالمصدر  العسكري المسئول إن الجيش لا يريد أن يتدخل حتى الآن، لكنه سيضطر للتدخل في  النهاية إذا نزل ملايين المصريين إلى الشوارع مطالبين بإسقاط النظام،  مثلما حدث في ثورة 25 يناير التي أطاحت بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وستكون  عندها الشرعية للشعب.

وأضاف المصدر إن الجيش في هذا الموقف يجب أن يتحرك لحماية الشرعية، وسيتدخل لنقل السلطة من الرئيس محمد مرسي إلى حكومة تكنوقراط.

وأشارت الجارديان إلى أن عدد المتظاهرين الذين سينزلون إلى  الشوارع في 30 يونيو غير معروف ولا يمكن التنبؤ به حتى الآن، لكن الكثير من  النشطاء يتوقعون أن تكون الأعداد أكثر من تلك التي نزلت للشوارع في 25  يناير، خاصة بعد النجاح الكبير الذي حققته حملة تمرد التي جمعت أكثر من 15  مليون توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس مرسي.

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*الإخوان تتزعم 11 حزبا إسلاميا لتدشين تحالف دعم الشرعية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة من السيدة زينب إلى "محمد محمود" للحشد لـ 30 يونيو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*تجرد تدعو للمشاركة بمليونية بميدان رابعة غدا..وتؤكد: النية تتجه للاعتصام​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*الجامعة العربية تمنح موظفيها إجازة رسمية يوم 30 يونيو

الخميس، 27 يونيو 2013 - 11:53

*
*



*
*الأمين العام للجامعة العربية نبيل العربى*​*كتبت آمال رسلان

قال  مصدر  بالجامعة العربية لليوم  السابع إن إدارة الجامعة منحت جميع موظفى  الجامعة  العرب والمصريين يوم  الأحد المقبل إجازة رسمية وهو الموافق الـ30  من يونيو،  حيث التظاهرات التى  دعت لها حركة تمرد للانقلاب على نظام  الإخوان.

وأكد المصدر أن الجامعة ستغلق أبوابها بشكل كامل يوم الأحد  خشية وجود   اشتباكات أثناء المظاهرات، والإجازة الرسمية هى ليوم واحد فقط  وهو يوم   الأحد المقبل، وربما تمتد لأيام أخرى، ولكن هذا متوقف على سير  الأحداث خلال   المظاهرات، مثلما حدث سابقا خلال أحداث الاتحادية.



*​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل.. حشود الإخوان تغلق شارع الطيران وتنصب فخا للمتظاهرين

*​*6/27/2013   10:13 PM​*​*



*​*

أكد شهود عيان أن شباب جماعة الإخوان يحتشدون الأن فى شارع الطيران بمدينة نصر، ويقومون بوضع حواجز حديدية والتحضير لفخ انتقامى من المتظاهرين المتوقع توجههم غدا الى قصر الاتحادية وذلك بهدف منع المتظاهرين من الوصول للقصر الرئاسى.​
يذكر أن المئات من الإسلاميين قد قاموا بتشيد العديد من الحمامات خلف مسجد رابعة العدوية، استعدادا للحشد فى 30 يونيو لمواجهة المتظاهرين المطالبين برحيل الرئيس مرسى.​​​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل : بناء حمامات الان - بوسماعين ستايل - خلف جامع رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر إستعدادا للإعتصام الخرفاني*
​


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*هاجم مجهولون المسيرة التى انطلقت منذ قليل من ميدان السيدة زينب والمتجهة إلى شارع محمد محمود، مستخدمين الأسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش، وأطلقوا عدة أعيرة خرطوش واشتبك عدد منهم مع المشاركين فى المسيرة مما تسبب فى إصابة عدد من المتظاهرين بإصابات طفيفة.

وتوقفت الاشتباكات واستكملت المسيرة طريقها إلى شارع محمد محمود فى إطار فاعليات والاستعدات لتظاهرات 30 يونيو.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*الإخوان بسوهاج: سنرسل 12 ألف للمشاركة بمظاهرة رابعة العدوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*الأوقاف: نحن أمام محاربة حقيقية للإسلام ومن يسمها غير هذا آثم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*وفاة الحالة الثانية نتيجة اشتباكات الإخوان والأهالى بالمنصورة أمس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*تصاعدت الاشتباكات التى تشهدها قرية بشبيش بالمحلة بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان والثوار، حيث أشعل المتظاهرون النيران بمنزلين مملوكين لأعضاء بجماعة الإخوان، أحدهما: مكون من 10 طوابق، والثانى من 9 طوابق، ردًا على إطلاق أعضاء من الجماعة الخرطوش عليهم، فيما منعوا دخول سيارات المطافئ إلى المنزلين للسيطرة على النيران.

وكانت الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، قد  نشبت مساء اليوم الخميس، وبدأت بالتشابك بالأيدي والتراشق بالطوب والحجارة؛ مما تسبب فى تحطيم عدد من المحال التجارية، وإصابة 15 بكدمات متفرقة من المتظاهرين.
فيما كان المئات من أهالى القرية، قد خرجوا فى مسيرة حاشدة، للإعلان عن تضامنهم مع حملة تمرد،  والمطالبة بإسقاط حكم جماعة الإخوان، وسحب الثقة من رئيس الجمهورية، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
ورددوا هتافات:" يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و" لا إخوان ولا سلفيين إحنا شباب 25 "، و" قول ما تخفشي مرسي لازم يمشي"، و" يسقط يسقط حكم مرسي"، فاعترضهم آخرون من مؤيدى رئيس الجمهورية، وحدثت الاشتباكات، التى تصاعدت إلى حد إحراق منزلين منذ قليل، وإصابة 15 بكدمات متفرقة من المتظاهرين.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*السفيره الامريكيه | اغلاق الفراعين هو اول الطريق الصحيح لمستقبل 

 المصريين!!

 انتى مال امك اصلا *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﺑﺪﺀ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ!!...
2013-06-28 09:31:02
] COLOR=black !important[ ﺑﺪﺀ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ " ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ "
ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﺌﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ، ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ "ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ ﺧﻂ ﺃﺣﻤﺮ ."
ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ، ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ، ﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺣﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﻜﺘﺴﺒﺎﺕ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ 25 ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺼﺪﻯ ﻷﻳﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ
ﻟﻼﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ، ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﻤﻮﻩ ﺑـ "ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻓﻠﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺤﻞ ﺇﺷﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ."
ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﻨﺼﺐ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ ﻋﻤﻼﻗﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻰ ﻟﻤﺴﺠﺪ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ، ﻭﺗﺰﻭﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻼﻗﺔ، ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﺼﺐ 8
ﺧﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﺤﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﺪ ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺷﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ، ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺡ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺫﻟﻚ.
ﻭﺷﻬﺪ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻜﺜﻔﺎً ﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ، ﺳﻮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﻭﺀﺓ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺋﻴﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺣﺮﺻﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً ﻟﺘﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻜﺜﻔﺎً ﻟﻠﺒﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺋﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺣﺮﺻﻮﺍ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً ﻻﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻴﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺠﺎﺗﻬﻢ، ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﺋﻌﻰ
ﺍﻷﻋﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ.
ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺘﻬﺎ، ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺟﺰ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻣﺘﺪﺍﺩﻫﻤﺎ؛ ﻹﻏﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ.
ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻫﺎ، ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻜﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﻌﺎﻑ
ﺑﻤﺤﻴﻂ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻧﺘﺸﺮﺕ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻭﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻃﻘﻢ ﺍﻹﺳﻌﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ.
ﻳﺸﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﺣﺰﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ،
ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﻤﻴﺔ، ﻭﺍﻷﺻﺎﻟﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ، ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ.
ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*
حسام شوقى 20 سنة
 رابعة صيدلة/ اخوان مسلمين
 توفى بطلق نارى فى اشتباكات الشرقيه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*قطع شباب مدينة دكرنس طريق دكرنس - المنصورة لمنع أوتوبيسات الإخوان المسلمين من الذهاب للقاهرة حيث أغلقوا المنطقة حتى لا يشاركوا فى مسيرة رابعة العدوية اليوم الجمعة.

وانتقلت القيادات الأمنية بالمركز لمكان التجمهر محاولين إقناعهم بفتح الطريق، حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى تكدس مرورى، إلا أن الشباب لا يزالون متجمهرين هناك.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *السفيره الامريكيه | اغلاق الفراعين هو اول الطريق الصحيح لمستقبل*​​​​*المصريين!!*


 
هي  تدير  عزبه  الأصدقاء !!

فــ لا  تلمنها ... طالما  القياده  بتقبل  أقدامها.


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحم عدد من معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي بالشرقية مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، بمنشية أباظة وإخراج كل محتوياته في الشارع واضرام النيران بها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*حماس تبحث اليوم أزمة الإخوان وتخصص خطبة الجمعة فى غزة لدعم الجماعة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

* إعلان وفاة الضحية الثالثة في اشتباكات المنصورة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس

كتب : صالح رمضان                  منذ 7 دقائق 


 








     اشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس ومعارضيه 
أكد الدكتور طارق عرفات نائب مدير مستشفى المنصورة   الدولي، وفاة  الضحية الثالثة في الاشتباكات التي وقعت بين مؤيدي ومعارضي   الرئيس مرسي،  بشارع بورسعيد بالمنصورة، الأربعاء الماضي، قبل أن يلقي   الرئيس خطابه. 
وقال عرفات، إن ممدوح فتحي محمد حسين "42 عاما"، توفى صباح   اليوم،  بعد احتجازه يومين بالعناية المركزة، إثر إصابته بطلق ناري في   العين، وكانت  حالته خطيرة جدا، وأصيب بنزيف في المخ. 
وبذلك ارتفع عدد الضحايا في اشتباكات المنصورة إلى ثلاث ضحايا، إضافة إلى 241 مصابا. 






*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحم  شعبه  ويبارك  الأرض  

التي  خطاها مع  أسرته
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*



*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*بدأ   توافد تعزيزات من قوات الجيش الثانى إلى محافظة بورسعيد مدعومة بالمدرعات   والعربات المجنزرة، وعلق عليها لافتات "سيارات حماية المواطنين".

من جانبهم رحب المواطنون، بقوات الجيش وتعالت الهتافات المؤيدة له "الجيش   والشعب أيد واحدة" وعلق أهالي بورسعيد لافتات يطالبون الجيش بدوام تواجدهم   بالمحافظة وناشدوهم بعدم الرحيل.

وتهدف هذه التعزيزات إلى تأمين المنشآت الحيوية التي تتمثل في مبنى ديوان   عام المحافظة ومبنى تحركات هيئة قناة السويس وسجن بورسعيد العمومى ومنافذ   المحافظة ومديرية الأمن ومجمع بنوك بورسعيد ومرفق المعديات.









































*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*   						المتظاهرون ينصبون الخيام بالكيت كات *








​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب - آية وجيه وإيمان انور: 			 	   		 الجمعة , 28 يونيو 2013 12:13 		 
 	بدأ المتظاهرون في نصب الخيام في ميدان الكيت كات  استعدادًا لانضمام  المسيرات التى ستخرج من إمبابة وعدد من الأحياء الشعبية  في تمام الساعة  الـ5 مساء اليوم للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس مرسي وجماعة  الإخوان.
 	وأكد المتظاهرون على عدم وجود نية لديهم لغلق الميدان.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*قتيلان جدد باشتباكات المنصورة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس
*​*2013-06-28 12:21*
*​*​*




ازدادت   حصيلة قتلى الإشتباكات الدامية التى شهدها محيط مديرية أمن الدقهلية   الأربعاء الماضي بين مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي ومعارضيه عقب خروج الإخوان بمسيرة   حاشدة بعد صلاة العصر من مسجد الجمعية الشرعية، لتصبح 3 بدلا من 1 من جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين. ولقى '' محمد أحمد عبد الحفيظ موسي '' 38 عاما من قرية   '' شاوة '' التابعة لمركز المنصورة ويعمل نجار موبيليا، مصرعه في ساعة   متأخرة من مساء أمس الخميس متأثراً بجراحه لإصابته برصاصة بالرأس بمستشفى   المنصورة الدولى ومن المقرر تشييع جنازة الشهيد من مسجد الأربعين بالقرية    عقب صلاة الجمعة , وسيكون خطيب الجمعة الدكتور يسرى محمد هاني وبحضور   قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة . كما لقى ممدوح فتحي   كسبر 42 سنة، ومقيم قرية ديمشلت مركز دكرنس ويعمل فني تحاليل طبية، مصرعة   فجر اليوم الجمعة جراء إصابته برصاص حي في رأسه وصدره متأثرا بجراحه في   مستشفى المنصورة الدولي وسيتم تشيع جثمانه عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم من قريته.   يذكر أن '' عبد الحميد العناني '' '' 45 سنة من قرية ''تفهنا الأشراف ''   ويعمل مفتش بالتموين لقي مصرعه عقب الأحداث مباشرة إثر إصابته بطلق ناري،   بالرأس وشيع جثمانه من المسجد الكبير بالقرية في جنازة شعبية.


مصدر مصراوي​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*جهولون يقتحمون ميدان التحرير ويطلقون الرصاص على المعتصمين            اقتحم منذ قليل مجهولون ميدان التحرير وأطلقوا  النيران على المعتصمين  ما أدى إلى فرار العشرات منهم إلى الشوارع الجانبية  من الميدان خوفًا من  الإصابات.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر بالداخلية : ندرس تأمين "المشاهير ورجال الأعمال" خوفاً من الإغتيال بسبب"مرسي"

*​*6/28/2013   12:14 PM​*​*



*​*

 صرحت  مصادر بوزارة  الداخلية أن الوزارة تدرس حالياً تأمين عدد كبير من الشخصيات  التى هاجمها  رئيس الجمهورية خلال خطابه الأخير خوفا على حياتهم من  الاستهداف، أو  الاغتيال من قبل الجماعات الدينية المسلحة ، وخاصة بعد  استهداف الشيعة  بمنطقة أبوالنمرس.

وأشارت  الى أن  مرسي هدد  تلك الشخصيات على خلفية العبث بأمن مصر،  موضحة إن  الأسماء التى ذكرها  الرئيس مرسى، خاصة التى تتعلق بالمشاهير منهم ورجال  الأعمال جعلتهم تحت  دائرة الانتقام الأمر الذى يدعو مؤسسات الدولة الأمنية  إلى حمايتهم وتأمين  تحركاتهم خلال الفترة الجارية. ​

  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  * 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*صوت أمريكا: مرسي واجه صعوبات كبيرة فى عامه الأول         *

 *كتب:آية علاء*

 *الجمعة، 28 يونيو 2013 10:12 ص*



 





 *الرئيس مرسي واجه العديد من التحديات والصعوبات فى عامه الاول على سدة الحكم​*


* 
قالت إذاعة «صوت  أمريكا» أن الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي واجه  صعوبة خلال عامه الأول من الحكم  نظرًا لسعي معارضيه لإسقاطه، مضيفة أن  مرسي الذي اعتلى المسرح في ميدان  التحرير العام الماضي موجهًا الوعود  للجماهير، انقلبت عليه تلك الجماهير  الآن في نفس المكان لإسقاطه.
 
أضافت الإذاعة الأمريكية أن معارضي  الرئيس يتهمونه بالفشل  في تشكيل حكومة، فضلاً عن إغراق البلاد في كارثة،  منوهة عن خطاب الرئيس  الذي اعترف خلاله بالعديد من الأخطاء.
 
نقلت الإذاعة تصريحات محمد سودان، أمين  العلاقات الخارجية  بحزب «الحرية والعدالة»  قوله أن الحكومة مرت بالفعل  بفترة عصيبة، مؤكدًا  أن البلاد تتمتع الآن بحكم مدني، مشيرًا إلى أن أحد  انجازات مرسي التي  يجب أن يتم ذكرها الإطاحة بالحكم العسكري خلال 40 يومًَا  فقط.
 
من جانبه، قال الناشط و المحلل هشام  قاسم، أن مرسي من  بداية حكمه لم يقدم أية انجازات لتحسين الأوضاع، بل جعل  الأمور تزداد  سوءًا ، مؤكدًا أن كان لديه فرصة لتشكيل حكومة توافقية و لكنه  لم يغتنم  تلك الفرصة و ذهب في الاتجاه الآخر.
 
أضاف قاسم أن المصريين صوتوا للرئيس  أملاً لحل بعض  المشاكل كالفقر والعدالة الاجتماعية، مضيفًا أن الأزمة  الاقتصادية التي  اجتاحت البلاد مؤخرًا ستطيح بمرسي، مطالباً إياه بتوفير   الخبز و الطاقة  التي تعاني منهما مصر.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يحملون الأسلحة في مليونية تأييد الشرعية

*​*6/28/2013   12:17 PM​*​*





صــــورة أرشيـفيــة*​*
قام شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين , بحمل الأسلحة من "شوم وعصى" , خوفاً من حدوث أية إعتداءات على مليونية تأييد الدكتور "محمد مرسي" –رئيس الجمهورية- أمام مسجد "رابعة العدوية" بمدينة نصر , التي أسموها مليونية " الشرعية خط أحمر".

كما قاموا بنصب خيام و   إستراحات ,صباح اليوم الجمعة, برصيف شارع الطيران، القريب من المسجد ,   لتحميهم من حرارة الشمس الحارقة خلال اليوم ,وخلال إعتصامهم الأيام   المقبلة.*​*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*وسط تحذيرات من التحركات الفردية.. خطط  مظاهرات 30 يونيو تثير خلافات بين القوى الثورية
هبة سعيد 


28-6-2013 | 12:02



*
*




مظاهرات​*​
*كشفت    التحركات المنفردة للقوى الثورية خلال الأيام الماضية، عن وجود أزمة ثقة    وخلافات بين القوى الثورية حول كيفية التحرك يوم 30 يونيو، من يتصدر   المشهد  السياسي في هذا اليوم. 
 
وظهر ذلك من خطط التظاهر التي انتشرت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي وتبرأت منها    حملة " تمرد " بشكل رسمي، مرورًا بعدم مشاركة بعض القوى الثورية التي لها    دور في ثورة يناير في اجتماع تأسيس جبهة 30 يونيو بمركز إعداد القيادة قبل    يومين، انتهاءً بعدم التوافق حتى الآن خطة شاملة للتحرك في يوم 30 يونيو    وقبله. حيث بدأت مظاهرات بعض القوى الثورية منذ مساء أمس الخميس في بعض    الميدان بالقاهرة. 
 
صحيح أن جبهة 30 يونيو التي تشكلت من 82 شخصية بعد مؤتمر الأربعاء  الماضي،   ضمت العديد من القوى الثورية والشبابية، بهدف التغلب على الثغرات  التي   أدت إلى افتقاد ثورة يناير القيادة المركزية القادرة على التعبير عن    مطالبها، حسب توصيف محمد عبد العزيز عضو اللجنة المركزية لحملة " تمرد "،    إلا الجبهة حسب توصيف عبد العزيز نفسه تمثل بعضا من شباب الثورة وليس    جميعهم، بالإضافة لكونها أيضًا حسب قوله قيادة مؤقتة حتى إسقاط النظام    الحالي، كتبرير لعدم احتواء كل القوى الثورية داخلها. 
 
وتلك التطورات في مجملها، أثارت غضب العديد من القوى الثورية التي    اعتبرتها محاولة من جانب قادة حملة " تمرد " الذين يعتبرون الأحدث على    المشهد السياسي، السيطرة على تفاعلاته، بعد نجاح حملتهم في جمع 15 مليون    توقيع. بل أن هناك بعض القوى الثورية اتهمت حملة  
" تمرد " وقياداتها بالرغبة في الاستحواذ على المشهد المعارض للنظام،    الأمر ما يضر بالحملة نفسها، لا يؤمن لها النجاح المأمول بسبب تلك الرغبة. 
 
إزاء تلك الاتهامات، نفت مي وهبة منسق حمله " تمرد " وجود أي رغبة في    الاستحواذ على مشهد معارضة السياسية للرئيس وجملة الإخوان المسلمون، والأهم    أنها نفت وجود خلافات من أي نوع مع بقية القوى الثورية الأقدم سياسيًا  من  "  تمرد " داخل المشهد السياسي، مؤكدة أن خطة التحرك والاحتجاج يوم 30   يونيه  سوف تصدر بالإجماع بين كل القوى الثورية ولن تنفرد بها الحملة. 
 
في المقابل، أكد محمد عطية عضو المكتب السياسي لتكتل القوى الثورية،  وجود   العديد من الاختلافات  والانشقاقات بين الحركات التي تقود احتجاجات  يوم   الأحد، تجاه بعضها البعض،  الأمر الذي أدى إلى أن كل حركه بدأت تعلن    بمفردها عن خطه مسيرتها ليوم 30 يونيه، موضحًا أن ذلك يرجع لكون مسئولي    حركه تمرد يحاولوا أن تتصدر حملتهم المشهد السياسي، وتحاول الاستحواذ على    الرؤية السياسية لهذا اليوم. ولذلك أسرعت بإصدار بيان الثلاثاء الشهير،    الذي أكدت فيها أنها غير مسئوله عن خطط المسيرات التي طرحها بعض التكتل    الثورية في بداية ومنتصف الأسبوع الماضي.  
 
وأضاف عبد العزيز قائلاً: لابد أن تدرك تمامًا حركة "تمرد" أن هذا    الاستحواذ  الذي تحاول الحصول عليه بمفردها، سوف يؤدي إلى الانشقاق والخلاف    السياسي بين القوى الشبابية التي تتصدر مشهد احتجاجات يوم 30 يونيه، ما    يؤدى إلى الفشل، بما فيه حملتها التي بدأتها منذ ثلاثة شهور لجمع  التوقعات   الموطنين على استمارة تمرد  لسحب الثقة من الرئيس.  
 
كما أكد عطية أيضًا أن  تكتل القوى الثورية، عضو أساسي في تنسيقية  الثورة،   الكيان الأم الذي تجمع القوى الثورية، ورفض حضور المؤتمر الصحفي  الذي  عقد  في مركز إعداد القادة الذي أطلق جبهة 30 يونيه، والخطط المبدئية   لحركة  الاحتجاج السياسي يوم الأحد القادم. 
 
ومن جانبه، قال طارق الخولي وكيل مؤسسي حزب 6 أبريل وعضو التكتل  الثوري،   أن حملة " تمرد " لها وجهة نظر في الحشد تختلف عن وجهه نظر بعض  القوى   الثورية التي لها خبرة أقدم منها في هذا السياق، ومن ثم بدا المشهد    السياسي ليوم 30 يونيو يأخذ شكلا جديدا يتسم بافتقاد الجماعية حيث تقوم كل    حركة شبابية باجتهادها وفي قدراتها على  الحشد وتسيير المسيرات، بالنزول    للشارع. 
 
بدا ذلك واضحًا مساء أمس الخميس، حينما نزلت حركة 6 إبريل بشكل منفرد  في   شارع 9 بالمقطم أمام مدخل الشارع المؤدي لمقر المركز العام لحرمة  الإخوان   المسلمون ومكتب الإرشاد، بالإضافة لميدان السيدة زينب، تحت عنوان "    الإخوان فاشلون" وكان الحشد فيهما لا يتجاوز العشرات من الشباب في كل    منطقة. 
 
كما أضاف الخولي، أنه باستثناء حركة التحرك على الأرض موضع خلاف بين    الحركات الثورية، فإن الكل متوقع على رؤية ومطالب واحد، سحب الثقة السياسية    من الرئيس محمد مرسى والدعوة لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.  
 
أما خطة التحرك الميداني يوم الأحد المسيرات، فكل حركة بدأت تختلف وتنظم مسيراتها من وجهة نظرها. 
 
ومن جانبه، أكد عصام الشريف المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة الحرة لتغير    السلمي: أننا الآن في وقت حاسم يتركز فيه مصير الوطن، ولا يوجد وقت    للانشقاقات السياسية، أو الأنانية السياسية، من جانب أشخاص لمجرد تتصدرهم    المشهد السياسي الآن، إذ لآبد أن تدرك حركة " تمرد " أن سبب الفشل في    استكمال وتحقيق مطالب 25 يناير كان الاختلاف والانشقاق الذي حدث بين القوى    الثورية في حينها، الأمر الذي أدى لانهيار اللجنة التنسيقية الموحدة التي    كانت مسئولة عن إصدار القرارات منذ ثوره يناير، ومن ثم انهار معها كافة    حقوق الشعب المصري، وفشلت قدرة الثورة على استكمال ما خرج من أجله الشعب    المصري. 





* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*رجاء محبه يا جماعه
بلاش ننقل اخبار بدون مصدر او اخبار من الفيس بووك مُغرضه أو حتى اخبار مُحبطه من الجرايد الحكوميه خصوصا الايام دى الاشاعات كتير وفى اخبار بتبقى مدسوسه علشان تهبط من عزيمة الشعب او علشان تخوفه 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*تزايد أعداد متظاهري مليونية "الشرعية خط أحمر".. ولجان شعبية لتأمين المتظاهرين
أ ش أ 


28-6-2013 | 11:55



*
*




مليونية لا للعنف​*​
*شهد ميدان رابعة العدوية تزايدا ملحوظا في أعداد المتظاهرين الوافدين للمشاركة في مليونية "الشرعية خط أحمر".  
 
ورصد مندوب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط تزايدا كبيرا في أعداد الخيام    المنصوبة بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية، بالإضافة إلى اتجاه مئات المتظاهرين    للجلوس أسفل العقارات الكائنة بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية حتى بدء صلاة    الجمعة، وذلك للاحتماء بها من أشعة الشمس، خاصة مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة    اليوم بشكل نسبي. 
 
كما قام العشرات من شباب المتظاهرين بتكوين لجان شعبية ونشرها على  مداخل   ميدان رابعة العدوية لتأمين المشاركين في مليونية اليوم، حيث ظهروا  مرتدين   خوذا للرأس وواقيا للصدر وبيدهم عصى. 
 
وعلى الصعيد المروري، بدأت حركة المرور تشهد تباطؤا نسبيا مع تزايد  أعداد   المتظاهرين بالميدان، خاصة في الجهة القادمة من شارع النصر باتجاه  شارع   عباس العقاد والجهة المقابلة لها.






* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*غلق منطقة وزارة الدفاع بعلم إسرائيل *






الجمعة 28 يونيو 2013 - 12:29 م


*
*





 




كتب: 
ايمن الشريف


افترشت  المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الدفاع بعلم إسرائيل، بطول  30 متر وعرض 20 متر.  كما وضعت متاريس حديدية أمامه، مما أدى إلى غلق  الشارع تمامًا أمام الماره،  تمهيدًا لإشعال النيران فيه بعد الانتهاء من  صلاة الجمعة.
كما شهدت المنطقة انتشارًا للباعة الجائلين، لبيع العلم   المصري، إلى جانب انتشار أفراد القوات المسلحة بأعداد محدوده، وتواجد   العشرات من مؤيدي القوات المسلحة، بعد أن دخلوا في اعتصام مفتوح منذ عدة   أيام، وإقامتهم في خيام بالجزيرة الوسطى أمام الوزارة.






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​



*ارسل الموضوع لاصدقائك علي الفيس*​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو "رابعة العدوية" يؤجلون فاعليات المليونية بسبب "الحرارة المرتفعة "

*​*6/28/2013   1:34 PM​*​*



*​*
احمد الليمونى


أعلنت   المنصة الرئيسية لتظاهرات "الإخوان المسلمين" بميدان رابعة العدوية، تأجيل    بدء فاعليات مليونية "شرعية وشريعة" حتى 4 عصراً ، نظراً للإرتفاع  الشديد  فى درجات الحراراة.​
وردد   المتظاهرون عقب إنتهائهم من صلاة الجمعة، هتافات مؤيدة لمرسي منها: "ثوار   أحرار هنكمل المشوار" ، " فى سبيل الله متنا، نيتغى رب العباد" وغيرها من   الهتافات المؤيدة للرئيس وجماعته .​​​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*الصوره النهارده لقوات الجيش وهما بيصلوا الجمعه 

 حد خد باله من حاجه اللى واقف حراسه عليهم مسيحى

 هى دى مصر اللى بجد ربنا يحمى مصر ويقيها من شر الفتن



* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*ميكروباصات المعادى الان بتحمل الناس للتحرير ببلاش​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يقفوا بالنعال أعلى يافطة مسجد رابعة العدوية ويضعوا صورة مرسى على أسم المسجد



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*أكد الدكتور طارق عرفات نائب مدير مستشفى المنصورة الدولي، وفاة الضحية الثالثة في الاشتباكات التي وقعت بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي، بشارع بورسعيد بالمنصورة، الأربعاء الماضي، قبل أن يلقي الرئيس خطابه.

وقال عرفات، إن ممدوح فتحي محمد حسين "42 عاما"، توفى صباح اليوم، بعد احتجازه يومين بالعناية المركزة، إثر إصابته بطلق ناري في العين، وكانت حالته خطيرة جدا، وأصيب بنزيف في المخ.

وبذلك ارتفع عدد الضحايا في اشتباكات المنصورة إلى ثلاث ضحايا، إضافة إلى 241 مصابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*من شويه كانوا ف التحرير رافعين ظابط جيش معرفش رتبته بس هو كبير يعنى وكان بيهتف والناس بتهتف ورااه 
حاجه تطمن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*وزارة الصحه :- ارتفاع عدد المُصابين الى 19 مُصاب فى الاسكندريه معظمهم اصابات بالخرطووش *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحام مقر الاخوان بشبراخيت ( البحيره) *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*وصول مسيرتى جامع الازهر والسيده زينب الى التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*القبض على اتنين من الاخوان ف الدقهليه معهم رشاش الى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين الاخوان والمتظاهرين فى سيدى جابر بالاسكندريه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى مقر الاخوان بأجا الدقهليه بعد اصابة 50 فرد فى الاشتباكات*


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

*رويترز: إصابة 36 في اشتباكات الإسكندرية أغلبهم بالخرطوش.. والشرطة تفصل بين المتظاهرين والإخوان‎*


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل الاسكندرية تشتعل بالاشتباكات الان بين المعارضيين والمؤيدين ورد فعل الامن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2013)

*تم حرق مقر الاخوان فى سيدى جابر اثناء مطاردة متظاهرين لشباب اخوانى مُسلح*


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2013)

بروفة ليست سيئة ولكنة ليس الحشد المطلوب فى 30 /6 المطلوب اضعاف هذا العدد حتى يشعر الجميع انها ثورة حقة ضد حكم لا يصلح ابدا ان  يكون  على  عرش مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

تراني تأثرت هههههههه


ﺭﺍﺑﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﻪ ﺑﻴﻬﺘﻔﻮﺍ " ﺳﺎﻣﻊ ﺍﻡ ﺷﻬﻴﺪ ﺑﺘﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻴﻦ ﻫﻴﺠﺒﻠﻲ ﺣﻖ ﻭﻻﺩﻱ


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*أصابة لواء شرطة فى اشتباكات سيدى جابر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*رويترز: قتيل وعشرات الجرحى فى اشتباكات الإسكندرية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو "الاتحادية" يعتلون الجدار ويرفعون الملابس الداخلية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*إصابة 30 بينهم 4 حالات خطرة فى اشتباكات الإخوان ومتظاهرين بـ"أجا"​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

* 




 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*إشعال النيران فى المقر الإدارى للإخوان بسيدى جابر بالإسكندرية​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*





استعدادات الإخوان: "شوم وكرابيج وخوذ"           *
* وسط جموع المتظاهرين، الذين توجهوا إلى مسجد رابعة  العدوية،  لنصرة الرئيس  مرسى فى مليونية «الشريعة خط أحمر»، استعد بعض  المنتمين  لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين لمواجهة المتظاهرين المعارضين لـ«مرسى»،  فى حال  حدوث أى اشتباك،  بمجموعة من العصى والأسلحة البيضاء، فى مشهد ينذر  بالخطر،  ويؤكد أن مصر  على موعد مع مزيد من المصابين والضحايا اللحظات  القليلة  المقبلة.*
*



*


*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*العشرات يعلنون الاعتصام بـ"الكيت كات" حتى 30 يونيه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر كنسى : الكاتدرائية جمدت أنشطتها لحين هدوء الأوضاع​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*"اليوم السابع": طبول الحرب الأهلية تدق​*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2013)

*الراجل دا اول واحد هيخلع لو الاخوان وقعوا وهفكركم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*إصابة 15 فى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والإخوان بشبراخيت بالبحيرة​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*كارثة.. تسلل 600 من عناصر القوات الخاصة لحماس إلى سيناء لمساندة الإخوان

*​*6/28/2013   6:46 PM*​*



*
*

 ذكر شهود عيان من أهالى المنطقة الحدودية بشمال سيناء، أن  هناك 600 من عناصر حماس، قد دخلوا الى الاراضى المصرية عبر أنفاق التهريب  إلى القاهرة خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين.*
*  وأوضح مصدر مطلع أن من دخلوا الى البلاد من القوات الخاصة لحركة حماس، وتم  إدخالهم على ثلاث دفعات، ويحملون بطاقات مصرية، وتولى عملية نقلهم إلى  القاهرة اثنين من الفلسطينيين المقيمين بمدينة العريش أحدهما تربطه قرابة  بإحدى القيادات الأمنية بحركة حماس.*
*  وأشار المصدر الى أن تكاليف عبورهم ورحلتهم وإقامتهم تتعدي 5 آلاف دولار   للعنصر الواحد، ولا أحد يعرف ما المهام المكلفون بها حتى الآن؟، وما دورهم   في إخماد الثورة المصرية الثانية ضد الرئيس مرسي وجماعته؟، كما أن   المتسللين يحملون بطاقات الرقم القومي المصرية، وأن حركة حماس قامت بفتح  مكاتب بقطاع غزة؛ للاستخراج الهويات المصرية مقابل 30 ألف دولار. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*



مطالبات بطرد السفيرة الأمريكية آن باترسون أثناء مسيرات ضد مرسى و النظام و حرق صور لها​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل| تنظيم "الإخوان الدولى" يطالب" بديع" بضرورة إقناع مرسى بـ"التنحى"

*
*6/28/2013   6:59 PM*

*
 أكدت مصادر مطلعة رفضت ذكر اسمائها أن  قيادات التنظيم  الدولى للإ خوان  تجتمع فى بروكسل وقد وجهت نصائح لكل من الدكتور محمد بديع  المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان بضرورة إقناع مرسى بقرار تنحيه  محذرة فى  الوقت ذاته من  انتهاء جماعة الإخوان للابد بسسب حالة الغضب التى تشهدها  القاهرة ضد  الجماعة .*
*  يذكر أن ذكرت مصادر قبل قليل أن عدد من قيادات التنظيم الدولى للإخوان   اجتمعت قبل قليل فى بروكسل وطالبت المرشد العام للجماعة محمد بديع بتنحى   محمد مرسي قبل فوات الاوان وحذرت من ثورة شعبية عارمة ضد الجماعة قد تنتهى   معها الى الابد والى غير رجعة*
*  ونصحت القيادات للجماعة بتنحى مرسي وأعادة أنتخابه مرة أخرى فى انتخابات   رئاسية مبكرة وحذرت من الغضب الشعبي العارم بعد سقوط ضحايا من المتظاهرين   على غرار ماحدث من مبارك.*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*
** بعثت وزارة الداخلية برسالة إلى المواطنين كافة عبر ملصقات على سيارات   الشرطة والأمن المركزي والتي تؤكد التزام رجال الشرطة بحماية أمن المواطنين   وسلامتهم تشهد محافظات مصر مرور سيارات الشرطة بالملصلقات الجديدة.*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*



*
* اعتلي متظاهرو الإتحادية الجدار الخرساني المقام  أمام بوابة القصر الرئيسية رافعين" ملابس داخلية " مكتوب عليها "إنها  النهضة "و"ارحل".*

* وردد المتظاهرين هتافات " ارحل يعني امشي ..ياللي  مبتفهشي" و"ياللي خايف خايف ليه اخدت حقك ولا ايه"، فيما توقفت عدد من  السيارات لمشاركة المتظاهرين هتافهم واطلق البعض الآخر نفير سياراتهم  تعبيرا عن رفضهم لمرسي.*

* وكانت قوات الحرس الجمهوري الملكفه بتأمين قصر  الرئاسة المصرية "الاتحادية" قد قامت باحتياطات وإجراءات أمنية غير مسبوقة،  خاصة مع إعلان الشرطة أنها لن تؤمن القصر في مظاهرات 30 يونيو المعارضة  للرئيس محمد مرسي.*

* حيث تم إغلاق 4 من بوابات القصر بجدران أسمنتية يبلغ  عدد الكتلة المكونة لها 56 كتلة، طول الواحدة منها 3 أمتار وعرض 1 متر،  فيما ظلت البوابة رقم 5 التي يدخل منها الرئيس مفتوحة.*

* وتعد هذه المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها وضع جدران  خرسانية أمام قصر الرئاسة؛ حيث كان المعتاد في الشهور الأخيرة وضع جدران  خرسانية على مداخل الشوارع لإغلاقها، فيما يعد وضع جدران أمام أو حول القصر  الرئاسي أمرا غير معتاد قبل تولي مرسي الحكم قبل عام.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*أكد المتحدث العسكرى باسم القوات المسلحة العقيد احمد على، ضرورة اطمئنان جميع انباء الشعب المصرى، بان الجيش المصرى، يقوم بحماية المواطنين وممتلكاتهم، ادراكا منه بدوره للقيام بهذه المهمة الوطنية تجاه الشعب المصرى .

وقال المتحدث العسكرى أن نشر قوات الجيش من عناصر المشاه والقوات الجوية، فى أماكن حيوية بكافة المحافظات، يهدف إلى تحقيق التامين للمواطن والارض المصرية.

واكد على ان هذه الاجراءات من شأنها تجنب السيناريوهات المماثلة لما حدث يوم 28 يناير من عام 2011، عقب احداث ثورة يناير .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*المئات من المتظاهرين يحاصرون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالسنبلاوين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*قساوسة وأئمة يتعانقون أعلى منصة التحرير وسط فرحة المتظاهرين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*المستشفى الميدانى بالإسكندرية يسجل 143 حالة إصابة أغلبها بالخرطوش​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*تهديد للفضائيات المناهضة لمورسى

[YOUTUBE]gemE_rk7DCU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*عبد الماجد : ما نشهده حاليا مكيدة تم تدبيرها خارج الوطن​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*"الزند" يهاجم وزير العدل ويطالبه بالإستقالة لصمته على الإساءة للقضاة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*وزارة الداخلية: إصابة ضابطين بينهم لواء، و٦٠ مجند بطلقات الخرطوش أثناء إشتباكات سيدي جابر بالإسكندرية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*حرق مقر آخر للاخوان المسلمين اليوم والسنه اللهب تتصاعد منه

[YOUTUBE]GL1Sg9UDY18[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*اسماعيل هنية القيادي بحركة أخوان حماس: تمرد حفنة من البلطجية ومعدومى الضمير !!

حتى الكلاب تتدخل فى الشأن المصرى ......​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*بدء مغادرة متظاهرى الأقاليم المشاركين بمليونية رابعة العدوية وهم يصيحون: ارفع راسك فوق.. رئيسك مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*أعلن مصدر أمنى وفاة الحالة الثانية فى اشتباكات الإسكندرية بمستشفى القوات المسلحة، وتبين أنه أمريكى الجنسية يعمل مدرسا وأثناء تواجده بجوار المظاهرة تم الاعتداء عليه بسكين، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى ولفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة متأثرا بجرحه النافذ فى الصدر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*القبض ع فلسطيني اثناء تصويره ابراج وزارة الدفاع معه كاميرا وجهاز لاسلكي وتسليمه للمخابرات العسكريه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*
محــافظة الدقــهليـــه كــامله تنتــفض ضـــد الاحتلال الاخـــواني
 المنصـــورة - ميـــت غمــــر - اجـــا - الســنبلاوين - بلقـــاس - شــربيين - طلــخا - دكــرنس - المنــزله
........
محــافظة الشـــرقيــة كامـــله تنتــفض ضد الاخوان المحتلين
 الزقــازيق - فاقـــوس - ابــوحماد -منيــا القمــح - ديـــرب نجــم - بلبيـــس - الابـــراهيميـــه
 .......
محــافظة الغربيـــة كاملـــة تنتــفض ضد المحـــتل الاخواني
 طـــنطا - المحلــه الكبــري - زفتي - بســـيون - كفـــر الزيــات - سمـــنود
......
محـــافظـــة المنـــوفيه كاملـــة تنتفــض ضــد العدو الاخواني
 شبــين - منـــوف - قويســنا - البــاجور - تـــلا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*انباء عن توجه الثوار إلي رابعه لمحاصرة الأخوان وعدم فك حصارهم الا بعد اعلان مرسي استقالته وتسليم السلطه

ربنا يستر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*غداً المؤتمر النهائي لتمرد الساعة الواحدة فى نقابة الصحفيين لعرض الأرقام النهائية وخريطة المسيرات وبيان سياسي هام بإسم تمرد للشعب المصري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*مسيرة ضخمة بالمنيا تتجه لمبني المحافظة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*تنظيم الإخوان الدولى يطالب بديع بضرورة إقناع مرسى بالتنحى​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6fdpRiNJN88&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*وزير الصحة: 139 مصابا وحالتا وفاة حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بـ5 محافظات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*الآلاف يحاولون اقتحام استراحة محافظ البحيرة ونشطاء يحالون التصدى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يلقون القبض على شخص يحمل سلاحا ناريا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*مدير أمن الغربية: ضبط 26 "خوذة" و66 واقيًا للرصاص بحوزة إخوانى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزير الصحة: 139 مصابا وحالتا وفاة حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بـ5 محافظات*​



*المستشفى الميدانى بالإسكندرية: 3 وفيات و250 إصابة حصيلة الاشتباكات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*صرحت اليوم المتحدثة بأسم الخارجية الامريكية باتريك فنتريل أن الرئيس مرسي يتحمل مسئولية خاصة في التوصل لحل وسط، والتوافق مع كل الفئات، وأضاف أن الحكومة الأمريكية تدعم الشعب المصري ولا تدعم نظاما، أيا كان هذا النظام، ومستقبل مصر يقرره المصريون وحدهم، مؤكدا حق المصريين في التعبير عن أرائهم بحرية، وعلي الجنرال السيسي حماية هذا الحق،
 علي جانب أخر اعلن وزير الخارجية الألماني عن قلقة من تطورات الاوضاع في مصر وقال ان كل المصريين لديهم الحق في التعبير عن ارائهم بما فيها حرية التظاهر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*الوفد: نفى مصدر مسؤول في بورسعيد الأنباء التي ترددت حول انفجار قنبلة وأكد لبوابة الوفد، أن الانفجار ناجم عن شمروخ أشعلة أحد المتظاهرين، وأسفر عن إصابة شخصين.

اليوم السابع: انفجرت منذ قليل عبوة ناسفه وسط المتظاهرين بميدان الشهداء في محافظة بورسعيد و أدى الانفجار إلى مقتل 1 وأصابه 2

الفيس بوك: الاصابات ضخمه جدااااااا يا جماعه امام مكتب محافظة بورسعيد الاصابات بشعه مراسلنا من هناك بيقولو ناس ايدها مقطوعه عدد اللى اترميت وسطهم القنبله 3 الالاف تقريبا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*صلاح سلطان, الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية: اليوم وقفة الإسلاميين و٣٠ يونيو وقفة الصليبين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الوفد: نفى مصدر مسؤول في بورسعيد الأنباء التي ترددت حول انفجار قنبلة وأكد لبوابة الوفد، أن الانفجار ناجم عن شمروخ أشعلة أحد المتظاهرين، وأسفر عن إصابة شخصين.
> 
> اليوم السابع: انفجرت منذ قليل عبوة ناسفه وسط المتظاهرين بميدان الشهداء في محافظة بورسعيد و أدى الانفجار إلى مقتل 1 وأصابه 2
> 
> ...



*الفيس بوك: تم الاتصال باحد القيادات الامنيه ببورسعيد وأكد ما يلي: انه اثناء قيام الالتراس باطلاق الشماريخ اصابت احداها انبوبه بوتاجاز مما ادى الى انفجار الانبوبه وسط المتظاهرين ويوجد قتيل وبتر بعض الاطراف لبعض المتظاهرين واصابات كثيره ولا يوجد اي اطلاق لقنابل او شيء من هذا القبيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحام مقر الحرية والعدالة بالخانكة وحرق محتوياته​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*أمن المتحف المصرى بالتحرير: الشاب المقبوض عليه وبحوزته سلاح بالتحرير فلسطينى​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: ضبط سيارة بها 15 ملتحى مجهزة بطبنجات ورصاص وطلقات بلى*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

​ ​ ​ *اخر ما كتبة طالب الإسكندرية المصاب على الفيسبوك *
*     2013-06-29 00:02:55    *


*




*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*قيادى إخوانى بسمنود يلقى مياة نار على مسيرة ويتسبب فى إصابة 4 أشخاص بحروق متعددة *​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل ..عبد الرحيم علي: التنظيم الدولي للإخوان يشدد على بديع تنحي مرسي عن الرئاسة قبل 30 يونيو *​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*
** أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس  الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة عن وفاة شخص وإصابة  10 آخرين نتيجة انفجار جسم غريب بميدان المسلة أمام مبنى محافظة بورسعيد.*

* وأضاف أنه تم نقل حالة الوفاة والمصابين إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العام، مشيراً  إلى خروج 7 من المصابين من المستشفى بعد تحسن حالتهم وتحويل مصاب إلى  مستشفى الإسماعيلية الجامعى، ويتبقى بالمستشفى مصابان فقط ما زالا يتلقيان  العلاج.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

* حاصر عدد من  المتظاهرين المعارضين مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية  لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة بني سويف الجديدة، وسط إطلاق أعيرة نارية  على  المقر.*
* فيما يتم إطلاق نار عشوائى بمنطقتى ميدان الزراعيين ونادى المعلمين بمحيط المقر،*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*عادل حمودة يكتب : خطة الانقلاب العسكرى القادم فى مصر*​


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2013)

عندنا بنى سويف ولعت من ساعتين كدة
مظاهرة ماشية طلع عليها الاخوان بضرب نار ومولوتوف
الجيش نزل بعد ساعة من الضرب والاصابات مش عارفين كام بس الدنيا بقت سخنة قوى
انا كنت فى المظاهرة دى انا واخواتى البنات
بس لاقيت الوقت اخر روحت مروحهم وربنا ستر بقى


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحم منذ قليل  مجهولون اعتصام الإسلاميين المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية من جهة شارع  الطيران وأطلقوا الرصاص على المتواجدين بالميدان، ما أدى إلى وقوع اشتباكات  عنيفة بين الطرفين.*

* يذكر أن عدداً من المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي قرروا الاعتصام  بميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر حتى يوم 30 يونيو، بعد انتهاء فعاليات  مليونية "الشرعية خط أحمر" أمس الجمعة.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*وصول مسيرة ميدان التحرير إلى وزارة الدفاع .. والمعتصمون يقطعون "الخليفة المأمون"*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*الشرطة المصرية  *
* ضبط 4 مسجلين خطر مندسين وسط المتظاهرين بالمحلة وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وبيضاء *​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل..حريق حزب الحرية والعدالة ببورسعيد*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)

*خطير من العريان وما سيحدث غدا ...!!!* 


*العريان: البلطجية سيتحركون غداً بأوامر تسعة من أكبر المجرمين

السبت، 29 يونيو 2013 - 08:38

*​
*
**



**




رسم الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة، عدة صور للمشهد السياسى غداً للمواطنين خلال فعاليات 30يونيو،  مؤكداً أن مئات البلطجية والمجرمين المتآمرين سيندسون بأوامر كبار  المجرمين، ويقودهم تسعة رهط يفسدون فى اﻷرض ويسفكون الدم الحرام من أطهر  شباب المصريين.

وعن الإعلاميين، كتب العريان على صفحته بموقع "فيس بوك" أن العشرات منهم  والخبراء والسياسيين والمحللين سيسببون المزيد من الحيرة والرعب بين  المصريين.

واختتم العريان تدوينته بأن الغد سينتهى فى موعده الطبيعى مع حلول الظلام،  وينتهى الكلام منتصف الليل بإفلاس الخبراء والمحللين عن فهم طبيعة  المصريين، الذين يسرعون إلى النوم لينالوا قسطاً من الراحة ليستيقظوا من  جديد فيمارسوا حياتهم المعتادة فى الحقول والمصانع والمدارس والجامعات،  ويتوجه الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى مكتبه ليوقع قوانين الخطة والموازنة الجديدة.*


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)

*  نتيجة الاجتماع الطارىْ لقضاة الاسكندرية
2013-06-29 08:42:02 
 
*
* 



 *


* أعلن  نادى قضاة الإسكندرية، رفضه  بالإجماع لما ورد بخطاب الرئيس محمد  مرسى، يوم  الأربعاء الماضي ، مؤكدا  أن ما ورد بالخطاب من عبارات تضمنت سبا  واتهاما  صريحاً وضمنى للقضاء  ''أشخاصاً وهيئات '' بالعديد من الجرائم دون  سند صريح  من الواقع والقانون  بأنها سابقة لم تحدث فى التاريخ من قبل .*

*     وأشار قضاة الإسكندرية فى إجتماعهم الطارىء،  في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس    والذي امتد إلى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بمقر ناديهم بمنطقة    بولكلي، لبحث تداعيات ما ورد بخطاب الرئيس بأن الخطاب ترتب عليه الحط من    هيبة القضاء ،والمساس باستقلاله، وهو ما يفضه مجلس إدارة النادى وأعضاءه    جملة وتفصيلا .*

*     وقال المستشار عبد العزيز أبو عيانة ، رئيس نادى قضاة الإسكندرية ، فى    بيان له، اليوم الجمعة ، إن أعضاء النادى رفضوا هذه الإتهامات وقرروا    الاحتكام إلى القانون واتخاذ اللازم قانوناً حيال ما ورد بهذا الخطاب.*

*     وطالب ''أبو عيانة '' المستشار أحمد سليمان، وزير العدل، أن يبادر بتقديم    استقالته نظراً لما بدر منه من استحسان وتصفيق تأييداً لهذا الخطاب الذى    أهان القضاء .      وأضاف البيان أن قضاة الإسكندرية قرروا تنظيم وقفة   إحتجاجية، في الرابعة  عصر اليوم الجمعة، أمام مقر ناديهم بمنطقة بولكلي،   احتجاجا على خطاب الرئيس  مرسي .*


*     المصدر : مصراوى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط سيارة محملة بصواريخ جراد وأسلحة وقنابل فى رفح بسيناء​*


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2013)

االلى انا قلتة  بيتحقق
الدنيا بتسخن ساعتين تلاتة ويجى الصبح كأنة لم يحدث شىء


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*الفريق حسام خيرالله على قناة صدى البلد منذ قليل: أدعو المتظاهرين إلى عـــدم الذهاب إلى الإتحادية أبدا ، فأولا مرسي لن يكون هناك وبالتالي لا داعي للتواجد حول قصر الإتحادية ، وثانيا حتى لا يتم تشتيت الكتلة البشرية الضخمة في ميدان التحرير ورمسيس ومابينهما.. حيث أن كل التركيز الأعلامي والفضائي والتصوير بالأقمار الصناعية سيكون منصبا على تلك البؤرة وهو ما سيمثل رسالة قوية للخارج بسقوط شرعية مرسي والإخوان كلما كان الحشد كبيرا*


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2013)

كلامة صحيح  تماما
التركيز وعدم التشتيت مهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*قام الأهالى بالقبض على شاب يحمل لافتة مكتوب عليها: نهاية الاسلام يوم 30/6 .. بكشف هويته اتضح أنه مسلم وبحوزته كارنية حزب الحرية والعدالة !!*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UhCUSQ1crn0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*نشر العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى أرقام الاستغاثة بالقوات المسلحة على مستوى الجمهورية، فى إطار خطة الجيش لحماية المواطنين والأهداف الحيوية قبل تظاهرات 30 يونيه، وجاءت الأرقام كالتالى:

- مركز عمليات القوات المسلحة [16137- 16138]
- المنطقة المركزية العسكرية [16137 - 16138]
- المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية [035461738]
- المنطقة الغربية العسكرية [0464400794 - 0464400795]
- المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية [0882322785]
- الجيش الثانى الميدانى [0643357585 - 0643330801]
- الجيش الثالث الميدانى [0623682800 - 0623671962]

يا ريت نضع تلك الأرقام على أجهزتنا للعودة إليها فى أى أمر مع انقطاع الأنترنت
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*

كشف عصام الشريف المنسق العام للجبهة الحرة للتغيير عن وجود مايقرب من 90 ألف سورى وسورية مشاركين فى مليونية دعم محمد مرسى امام مسجد رابعة العدوية، وأضاف الشريف فى اتصال هاتفى مع قناة أون تى فى اليوم -الجمعة- أن جماعة الإخوان وحلفاءها استأجروا السوريين اللائين بمصر ونقلوهم لميدان رابعة العدوية بالأوتوبيسات من كل مصر لتأييد مرسى والمشاركة فى جمعة لا للعنف التى دعوا اليها اليوم. وقال الشريف أن الجماعة وحلفاءها استغلوا حاجة اللاجئين السوريين فى مصر وسوء أوضاعهم الإقتصادية وتم استئجارهم ومن رفض تم تخويفه بالطرد من مصر. وأدان عصام الشريف سعى الإخوان لإفتعال أزمات بين مصر وأشقاءها العرب من خلال ادخال أطراف خارجية من الدول العربية فى الصراع مع الشعب المصرى ، مما يتسبب فى مزيد من شق الصف العربى بما يتسبب فى مزيد المشاكل التى نحن فى غنى عنها.

الملفت أن المتظاهرين السوريين المشاركين فى مظاهرة دعم مرسى حملوا اعلام الانتداب الفرنسى على سوريا كما يبدو فى الصورة .

يذكر أن جماعة الإخوان سبق وان أدخلت حركة حماس على خط صراعها مع الدولة المصرية مما تسبب فى الكثير من اللغط حول القضية الفلسطينية، والأن يكررون الوضع نفسه مع اللاجئين السوريين
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2013)

*نواب التيار المدنى فى مجلس الشورى يعلنون استقالتهم من المجلس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*هدد عبود عبدالستار الغزاوي، أحد أفراد كتيبة عز الدين القسام، الجناح العسكري لحركة  حماس، المتظاهرين ضد الرئيس مرسى، والمطالبين بسقوط نظامه.

وقال في رسالة خص بها ائتلاف شباب السلفيين المصريين وتم نشرها على صفحتهم الرسمية بفيس بوك: أقسم بالله حركة حماس لن تسمح بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي.. أول رئيس مسلم في تاريخ مصر.

وأضاف:يا كلاب العلمانية أنتم مجرد أطفال بالنسبة لقوة الحركة.. أقسم بالله إذا تحركنا.. سوف يجلس كل مخنث في بيته.

https://www.facebook.com/Salafists.masr
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*بيان حركة تمرد: عدد الرافضين لحكم مرسى فاق الـ 22 مليون مواطن​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

عاجل  النائب العام يأمر بفتح تحقيقات ضد الداعين لتظاهرات 30 يونيو....!!
2013-06-29 13:03:11 
 








      	فتح التحقيق في بلاغات ضد الداعين لتظاهرات 30 يونيو
	   	 		 			 				كلف المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، المكتب الفني  اليوم، بفتح  تحقيقات في جميع البلاغات المقدمة للنيابة، حول تحريض مجموعة  من الأفراد،  على قلب نظام الحكم في مصر. 			 				وأمر المستشار حسن ياسين،  رئيس المكتب الفني، والنائب العام المساعد،  بجمع كل البلاغات المقدمة ضد  العديد من رؤساء الأحزاب، والقيادات السياسية،  الداعية للخروج في مظاهرات  يوم 30 يونيو، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام الحالي،  والتخلص من حكم جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين. 			 				جاء على رأس المقدم ضدهم البلاغات قدمت البلاغات  "محمد البرادعي، عمرو  موسى، السيد البدوي، حمدين صباحي، ممدوح حمزة،  محمود بدر".
 
 
  				البديل 		 	   	   ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*معلومات  مؤكدة منذ قليل ببورسعيد :- جنينة المسلة بها قنابل أخرى يدوية الصنع ،  والجيش فكك إحدى القنابل بالفعل ... اللى هيروح هناك بعد كده يخلى بالو  ياجماعة ... ياريت كله يشير عشان الناس تاخذ حذرها ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*على مسؤلية بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية 

قوات المارينز الأمريكية ستتدخل بمصر أثناء مظاهرات 30 يونيو 

أعلنت شبكه "سي ان ان" الأخبارية الامريكية أن قوات المارينز الامريكية المتمركزة بجنوب أوروبا "اسبانيا وايطاليا" تحديداً، علي استعداد للتدخل السريع في مصر حال تعرض المصالح الامريكية أو الرعايا الامريكيين للخطر أثناء مظاهرات 30 يونيو.

وأكدت الشبكة علي موقعها الالكتروني أن قوات المارينز تم وضعها علي أهبة الاستعداد كإجراء احترازي حال تصاعد موجة الاحتجاجات التي تشهدها مصر هذه الايام .

وقالت الشبكة أن حوالي 200 من قوات المارينز المدربة علي أعلي مستوي المتمركزة في "سيونيلا" بايطاليا و"مورون" باسبانيا تلقت الأوامر بالاستعداد جوا خلال 60 دقيقة من تلقي الاشارة للتعامل مع أي أزمه قد يتعرض لها المواطنون الأمريكيون بالقاهرة طبقاً لتصريحات اثنين من المسئولين الرسميين بقوات المارينز.

يذكر أن مواطن أمريكى لقى مصرعه امس طعنا فى الاسكندرية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل .. المحكمة الدستورية تعلن استعدادها لـ"عزل" مرسي*

6/29/2013   1:49 PM​​



​

أكد احد *مستشاري*  المحكمة  الدستورية أن المحكمة جاهزة للقيام بواجبها فى عزل الرئيس بدون  اي قيود ولها سلطة عالية ويتم ذلك اذا قدم بلاغا معتمدة بالمصادر الموثوقة  لما فعله مرسي واخرج المتهمين من السجون فيكون الرد علي الفور بعزل مرسي  دون تردد وبدون سلطة اعلى .


وأكد  فى مداخلة هاتفية له منذ قليل على قناة العربية الإخبارية, جاء ذلك نتيجة  لاستخدام مرسي سلطاته بالافراج عن مسجونين نظير الافراج عن الجنود السبع  التي تم اختطافهم  حيث تعاون مع الارهاب لترويع الشعب .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*‎تمرد‎

النتائج النهائية ...
22 مليون و134 ألف و465 مواطن مصري هم من وقعوا استمارات سحب الثقة من محمد مرسي العياط منذ انطلاق الحملة وحتى اليوم .
وتعلن حملة تمرد اسقاط شرعية مرسي نهائيا ولم يعد رئيسا شرعيا لجمهورية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قداسه البابا علي تويتر 

Pope Tawadros II ‏@PopeTawadros 4 د
 مصر تحتاج كل المصريين اليوم : نفكر معا ..نتحاور معا ..نعبر معا عما في  قلوبنا تجاه الوطن ولكن بﻻ عنف ، بﻻ اعتداء ، وبلا  دم ،صلوا من اجل مصر.

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*



الأسكندرية .... اليوم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الغربية من ضبط عدد من الخوذ والشوم والعصي والأسلحة البيضاء داخل صالة جيم تابعة لأحد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة طنطا.

كان اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، تلقى بلاغا من شرطة النجدة بقيام المئات من المتظاهرين بمحاصرة صالة جيم ملك المدعو طه الحلبي التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الكائنة بشارع سعيد قسم ثاني طنطا، وذلك بعد أن ترددت شائعات بينهم بأن بداخلها عدد من الأسلحة والشوم والخوذ التي يستخدمها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مطاردة المتظاهرين .

على الفور انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية لمكان الواقعة وتم مداهمة المكان وعثر بداخله على عدد من الخوذ والبلي والأسلحة البيضاء ودروع واقية وشوم وعصى ونبل، وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول،أن ما تردد عن تجهيز الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لعدد من قوات "المارينز" للدفع بهم في مصر لوقف الاشتباكات بين أبناء الشعب الواحد هو أمر غير صحيح تماما والجيش المصري لن يسمح بأي شكل من الأشكال بدخول جندي أمريكي واحد في هذا الشأن.

		وقال المصدر انه فقط يحق لأمريكا الدفع بقوات "مارينز" لتأمين السفارة  الأمريكية من الداخل فقط وهو امر متبع في أي دولة وحق لأي دولة أما غير ذلك  فلن يرضى به الجيش بأي شكل.   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بكشف المتورطين فى حرق مقار "الإخوان" بالمحافظات

السبت، 29 يونيو  2013 - 13:55






                             النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله                         
  كتب أحمد متولى وعلاء رضوان




كلف النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله فريق العمل الذى شكله  للتحقيق فى   جميع وقائع العنف والبلطجة التى تشهدها محافظات مصر، بإعداد  تقارير  مفصله  حول المعلومات التى تم التوصل إليها بشأن الاعتداء على أفراد  جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين بمحافظات الوجه البحرى أمس الجمعة، وأحداث حرق  مقرات   الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة، وغيرها من أحداث التخريب التى شاهدتها  مدن   تلك المحافظات. 

كما أمر النائب العام أعضاء النيابة العامة بمواصلة العمل بقوة خلال الأيام    القادمة التى سوف تشهد البلاد خلالها موجة شديدة من المظاهرات، والتنسيق    مع الإدارات المختلفة بوزارة الداخلية، وجهات جمع المعلومات، ووزارة   الصحة،  لإبلاغ النيابة العامة بتطورات الأحداث أول بأول، والعمل على سرعة   انتقال  المحققين لأماكن الأحداث فور وقوع أى حوادث.

وخاطب النائب العام وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، مطالباً بسرعة    توفير ضمان أمنى لرجال النيابة العامة على مستوى الجمهورية لتسهيل عملية    الانتقال إلى أماكن الاشتباكات، وإجراء المعاينة لمواقع الأحداث إن وقعت أى    أعمال عنف.

*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

تداول  نشطاء عبر صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، الفيس بوك وتويتر، خبر طرد الشيخ  القرضاوي من قطر وسحب الجنسية القطرية منه، بناء على تعليمات من أمير قطر،  الذي تولى الرئاسة قبل أيام، الشيخ تميم بن حمد. وأكدت  الأخبار أن تميم أمهل القرضاوي، بضع ساعات لمغادرة الدوحة، وأن أمير قطر  الجديد يسعى لتغيير سياسة والده التي احتضنت الجماعات الإسلامية والشخصيات  الإخوانية التي جعلت الدوحة تخسر علاقاتها مع معظم الدول العربية، وكان  الشيخ تميم، قبل توليه العهد، قد أقال عددا من الإخوان من مناصب سياسية  بوزارة الخارجية القطرية.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*استقالات بالجمله لاعضاء مجلس الشوري 
في مؤتمر تمرد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2013)

*جاليات مصر بأوروبا تتظاهر أمام البرلمان الأوروبي لنزع شرعية حكم الإخوان*


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على مسؤلية بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية
> 
> قوات المارينز الأمريكية ستتدخل بمصر أثناء مظاهرات 30 يونيو
> 
> ...




حد ليه تفسير مقنع لوجودهم بالمشهد 

معملوهاش يوم 25 يناير 

ليه المره دى


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تداول  نشطاء عبر صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، الفيس بوك وتويتر، خبر طرد الشيخ  القرضاوي من قطر وسحب الجنسية القطرية منه، بناء على تعليمات من أمير قطر،  الذي تولى الرئاسة قبل أيام، الشيخ تميم بن حمد. وأكدت  الأخبار أن تميم أمهل القرضاوي، بضع ساعات لمغادرة الدوحة، وأن أمير قطر  الجديد يسعى لتغيير سياسة والده التي احتضنت الجماعات الإسلامية والشخصيات  الإخوانية التي جعلت الدوحة تخسر علاقاتها مع معظم الدول العربية، وكان  الشيخ تميم، قبل توليه العهد، قد أقال عددا من الإخوان من مناصب سياسية  بوزارة الخارجية القطرية.​



نهايه الخوان بمصر 

نهايتهم على مستوى العالم


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تداول  نشطاء عبر صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، الفيس بوك وتويتر، خبر طرد الشيخ  القرضاوي من قطر وسحب الجنسية القطرية منه، بناء على تعليمات من أمير قطر،  الذي تولى الرئاسة قبل أيام، الشيخ تميم بن حمد. وأكدت  الأخبار أن تميم أمهل القرضاوي، بضع ساعات لمغادرة الدوحة، وأن أمير قطر  الجديد يسعى لتغيير سياسة والده التي احتضنت الجماعات الإسلامية والشخصيات  الإخوانية التي جعلت الدوحة تخسر علاقاتها مع معظم الدول العربية، وكان  الشيخ تميم، قبل توليه العهد، قد أقال عددا من الإخوان من مناصب سياسية  بوزارة الخارجية القطرية.​



* كان فى اوبريت زمان بتاع الليلة الكبيرة تقريبا كان بيقول مع السلامة ... مع السلامة ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الحرية والعدالة" بسوهاج يعلن انشقاقه عن الجماعة
* *6/29/2013   5:36 PM​*​*



*​ *أعلن  المستشارعبد الرؤوف أحمد القيادي  بحزب الحرية والعدالة فى محافظة سوهاج  ستقالته على الهواء مباشرة من الحزب اعتراضا على سياسة الجماعة القذرة التى  تنتهجها  تجاه أبناء الشعب المصرى .​*
*وأضاف  أحمد فى مداخلة هاتفية منذ قليل على فضائية التحرير  أن جماعة الإخوان  بسوهاج قامت بسرقة مخترعات يستولي علي براءة الاختراعات من المراكز  الشبابية بالمحافظة .​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*كتب محمد شنح: قال أحمد الفضالي منسق عام تيار الاستقلال، الذي يضم في عضويته 30 حزبا  وحركة سياسية، إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا قبلت الدعوى المقدمة من "تيار  الاستقلال"، باعتماد استمارات حركة "تمرد"، والاعتداد بإرادة شعب والتي  قاربت الـ 20 مليون مواطنا بعزل رئيس الجمهورية دكتور محمد مرسي من منصبه،  واعتبار هذا التمرد تفويضا شعبيا للمحكمة الدستورية العليا لكي تتحمل  المسؤولية، وقيدت الدعوى الدستورية الأولى من نوعها يوم 26 يونيو الجاري.  الدعوى هي الأول من نوعها دستوريا.. واستوفت الشروط القانونية لأنها مقدمة  من أحزاب وليس أشخاص وأضاف الفضالي، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، أن أعضاء تيار  الاستقلال، أحاطوا القرار الصادر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا بقبول  الدعوى من المحكمة وقيدها بسرية تامة وبكتمان، حتى لا يحدث ضغط من الإخوان  على هيئة المحكمة ولا تتم محاصرتها من قبل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  وأنصار الرئيس من التيارات الإسلامية المتحالفة مع الجماعة، كما حدث وقت  نظر الطعن المقدم على تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور وحل مجلس الشورى،  مؤكدا أن تيار الاستقلال لديه الآن صيغة الدعوى بعد قبولها وقيدها بالمحكمة  الدستورية العليا. "الدستورية العليا" ستنظر الدعوى في وقت معاصر يوم 30  لتتأكد من أن ما جاء فيها مطابقا لإرادة الشعب وأضاف الفضالي أن قبول  الدعوى نفسها يعني الاعتراف بما جاء فيها، ومؤشر جيد جدا، ولكن يبقى أن  تصدر المحكمة الدستورية قرارا أو تقريرا أو حكما بقبولها تفويض الشعب،  مشيرا إلى أن الدعوى استوفت الشروط القانونية، حيث أن المحكمة لا تقبل  الدعاوى من أفراد وأشخاص ولكنها تقبلها من مؤسسات وأحزاب، وكان ذلك مطابقا  لوجه الدستور والقانون، وأدى إلى أن تقبل المحكمة الدستورية العليا هذه  الدعوى الأولى من نوعها. الفضالي: قيد الدعوى يعني الاعتراف بمضمونها..  ولدينا الصيغة النهائية لها بعد قيدها وأشار الفضالي إلى أن المحكمة  الدستورية العليا "ستنظر في الدعوى في وقت معاصر ليوم 30 يونيو، حيث تتأكد  من صحة الإرادة الشعبية، فإذا وجدت تطابقا بين ما يحدث في الشارع وبين ما  قدم إليها من أوراق ونموذج تمرد، والذي أودع في عريضة الدعوى، ستصدر حكمها  بقبول هذه التفويضات بإسقاط هذا النظام وعزل الرئيس مرسي وقبولها بتفويض  الشعب لها بإدارة البلاد في تلك الفترة الانتقالية". وطالب الفضالي،  المحكمة الدستورية بسرعة اتخاذ قرارها ،قائلا "إذا لم يكن قرارها سريعا  وحاسما مع الزخم الشعبي العظيم يوم الأحد، وتنحاز للأغلبية من الشعب في  الرغبة الحقيقية في التغيير، فستكون المحكمة الدستورية في مأزق، وقد تتعرض  لقرارات مضادة من الرئاسة والنظام"، كما طالب الشعب المصري بمؤازرة هذه  الدعوى النزول يوم 30 يونيو، لأن الرأي العام العالمي والمحكمة الدستورية  العليا ستضع هذا في الحسبان، وستكون وسيلة لمنع إراقة الدماء وحسم الموقف  دستوريا". وأشار منسق تيار الاستقلال إلى أنه لم يخرج إلى الإعلام ويعلن  قرار المحكمة بقبول الدعوى وقيدها، إلا بعد أن رأى التواجد الشعبي في  الميادين، حتى تكون المحكمة الدستورية العليا في أمان وفي حماية الشعب  المصري من هجمات الإخوان. وكانت حملة "تمرد" قد أعلنت في وقت سابق أنها  جمعت أكثر من 20 مليون توقيع لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسي، كما أعلنت في  بيان لها أمس أنها ملتزمة بالسلمية، وتحمل الرئيس وجماعته مسؤولية أي  أحداث عنف تقع في يوم 30 يونيو.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*  جورج اسحق يكشف تفاصيل انفجار قنبلة على المتظاهريين ببورسعيد الان*​* 2013-06-28 23:54:54    






    جورج اسحق: الانفجار سببه قنبلة محلية الصنع ألقيت على المتظاهرين وقتل شخص وأصيب 6 أحدهم حالته خطيرة

 البداية               ​*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

* طائرات هليكوبتر تحلق فى سماء القاهرة والمتظاهرين فى التحرير يحتفلون بالشماريخ *

 June 29 2013 18:12:59    


*





 حلقت أربع طائرات هليكوبتر فى سماء ميدان التحرير، واستقبلها المتظاهرون  بهتافات "ارحل ارحل"، وأطلق عدد منهم الألعاب النارية فى الهواء احتفالا  بالطائرات.   على الجانب الآخر، يستمر عدد أعضاء شباب حملة تمرد فى جمع توقيعات على  الاستمارات الخاصة بسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى، فيما كثفت اللجان  الشعبية من تواجدها أمام مداخل الميدان استعدادا لاستقبال المتظاهرين.     شارك هذا الموضوع 



*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*رسالة تهديد إلى المسيحيين لمنعهم من المشاركة فى تظاهرات الغد *



​*يوحنا حليم جورج*​ 
*انتشرت  عبر عددا من صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" اليوم السبت، رسالة  تهديد يتم نشرها فى الشوارع زُيلت بتوقيع "ناس غيورين على البلد" .. وهى  بعنوان "رسالة الى المسيحيين"، وذلك بغرض منع فئة محددة من ابناء الوطن من  المشاركة فى التظاهرات الحاشدة التى دعت اليها العديد من القوى السياسية  والحركات الثورية غداً الاحد.*

*هذا وقد جاء نص تلك الرسالة كما يلى:  المثل بيقولك لو جالك الطوفان حط عيالك تحت رجليك .. لو نازل يوم 30 يونيو  تولع فى البلد بالخرطوش والمولوتوف .. خليك عارف ان لتر بنزين ممكن يولع  لكم فى محلات الدهب والخشب والسباكة والجرارات والتجارة والاتوبيسات  والسيارات والجناين وممكن البيوت والكنائس والمدارس والزراعة كمان والورش  .. كل ده لو مش خايف عليه خاف على عيالك وبيتك .. الكلام ده بالأدب بس وقت  الجد يبقى بقلة الأدب".   
 
 
*​ 
*



​ *​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*حازمون: عصابات النظام القديم ستلجأ لاغتيال أعضاء "تمرد" فى مظاهرات غدا.. وسنقتل فى الشوارع لو سقط "مرسى"*




                         السبت 29.06.2013 - 04:44 م 






 

                                       محمود فهمى               
          قال الشيخ صفوت بركات القيادى بحزب الراية، عضو  حركة حازمون، إن النظام  السابق والعصابات القديمة ستلجأ إلى قتل رموز  أعضاء حركة "تمرد" من أجل أن  يكون ذلك وقودا لثورة جديدة،  مطالبا الجهات  الامنية بحماية أعضاء "تمرد".

وأضاف  بركات فى تصريحات لـ" صدى البلد": "تمرد دول اولادنا يجب الحفاظ  عليهم..  ومش معنى انه فى تمرد يبقى عدوى.. ولو تم توظيف طاقات هؤلاء  الشباب سينقلون  مصر نقلة حضارية بدلا من استخدامهم من النظام القديم  والاجندات الخارجية".

وأشار بركات إلى أن الكنيسة والنظام القديم واسرائيل يقودون الثورة المضادة  فى مصر، ولذلك فإن الحرب هدفها الاسلام وليس مرسى،  مشيرا إلى أنهم يسعون  للقضاء على ما هو إسلامى، مضيفا أنه لو تم اسقاط مرسى سنقتل فى الشوارع  ونمنع من المرور فى الطرقات.

وأكد على ضرورة إصدار قرارات حازمة لضبط الأمن فى مصر وضبط المتورطين من النظام القديم وجبهة الانقاذ الممولين للعنف.




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل جدا  الظواهري بالعريش منذ 4 أيام..* 
​ 
* مصدر أمني: الظواهري بالعريش منذ 4 أيام.. وتعليمات ''سيادية'' بعدم التعرض له *





 




                  محمد الظواهري شقيق الدكتور أيمن الظواهري زعيم تنظيم القاعدة    

 6/29/2013 6:11:00 PM
شمال سيناء- مصراوي:
قال مصدر أمني رفيع إن محمد الظواهري، شقيق  الدكتور أيمن  الظواهري زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، متواجد بمدينة العريش منذ أربعة  أيام، بأحد  الشاليهات بحي الريسة. 

وأضاف المصدر لـ''مصراوي'' أن مديرية أمن شمال سيناء استدعت محمد الظواهري   لأسباب غير معلومة، وجرت مناقشة أمنية معه الخميس، لمدة ساعة ونصف الساعة،   وجاءت تعليمات من جهة سيادية بإطلاق سراحه، وعدم التعرض ليه، وعاد إلى  مكان  إقامته مرة أخرى بالعريش. 

وأكد المصدر أن الظواهري مازال متواجدا حتى اليوم بسيناء لأسباب غير   معلومة، وتابع المصدر أن الضباط يتساءلون لماذا حضر محمد الظواهري لسيناء   خلال هذه الأيام الحساسة؟






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*معتصموا رابعة العدوية يشعلون النار بأحد “البلكونات” بعد إطلاق الشماريخ عليها

29 يونيو 2013 | 5:49 مساءً 










تسببت الألعاب النارية والشماريخ التي أطلقها  مؤيدو الرئيس  من التيارات الإسلامية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين خلال  تظاهراتهم لبمنطقة  رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر في إشعال النيران داخل إحدى  “البلكونات” بالشقة  الكائنة بالعقار رقم 16 بشارع الطيران بالدور العاشر  وهو ما أدى إلى  احتراق بعض محتوياتها .
فيما قام شباب القوى الإسلامية بالصعود إلى سطح  العقار  والنزول منه إلى الشقة التي نشب بها الحريق وقاموا بإطفاءه ثم  ألقوا  بالمحتويات المحروقة خارجها .
في المقابل أكد أحد ساكني العقار أن الشقة التي  شب بها  الحريق مملوكة لشخص قبطي غادر شقته بعد إعلان الاعتصام أمس خوفا من  تصاعد  الأحداث.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل .. أوباما يدعو "مرسي" والمعارضة إلى بدء حوار بناء فوراً ونبذ "العنف"

*​ *6/29/2013   1:05 PM​ *​ *



*​ *
رويترز

صرح  الرئيس الأمريكي  باراك أوباما أنه يتابع الوضع في مصر بمزيد من "القلق،  وحث الرئيس محمد  مرسي والمعارضة على بدء حوار بناء ونبذ العنف، على خلفية  الأحداث التي  وقعت أمس في الاحتجاجات التي عمت عدة مدن مصرية.*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2013)

*متابعة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ogvgeV_rGzI&lc=QMG0QS3o_80j-kk324LZf9VnTT_bFG4iLXALvmSn1hw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

ايجى برس - مصر

 مكتب الارشاد يستعد بالإطاحة بـ " السيسى" 29

 مصدر رفض ذكر اسمه  أنه تم عقد اجتماع صباح اليوم بمقر
 مكتب الإرشاد   ضم كلا من الدكتور محمد بديع  المرشد العام 
لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعصام  العريان ممثل الإغلبية.    أما  
المفاجأة فتمثلت  فى حضور كلا من الدكتور عصام سلطان نائب
 رئيس حزب  الوسط  والدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي مساعد رئيس 
الجمهورية للشئون السياسية   وقد بدأ الإجتماع في تمام الساعة 
10.5 صباحاً وأنتهي منذ قليل .    يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى أجمع
 الحاضرون على ثمة قرارات مهمة مشروطة بعد مرور  فعاليات 
يوم 30 يونيو    وتمثلت القرارات التى تم اتخاذها وسيجرى تطبيقها
 فى حالة فشل مظاهرات يوم  30 يونيو ":   أولا : إقالة الحكومة 
كاملة حتي يتسني إقالة القريق أول السيسي ثانيا : التخلص من عدد
 37 قيادة من قيادات القوات المسلحة المصرية .   ثالثا : إقالة وزير
 الداخلية .   رابعا: تعين وليد شرابي رئيس قضاة الإستقلال 
الإخواني وزير للعدل .   خامسا: غلق 5 قنوات فضائية ومنع 18 
إعلامي من الظهور علي الشاشة ورفع دعاوي  قضائية عليهم 
لحبسهم ومنعهم من العمل الإعلامي باسم يوسف ، إبراهيم عيسي  
محمود سعد ، توفيق عكاشة ، لميس الحديد ، خيري رمضان.   
سادسا: في منتصف شهر رمضان سيصدر قانون السلطة القضائية
 يصبح سن المعاش 60  مما يعني خروج 3000 قاضي ويترتب
 علي ذلك تعين وليد شرابي وتبدء محكمت  النشطاء والسياسيين 
والإعلاميين وبعض النشطاء علي صفحات التواصل الإجتماعي  

الفيس بوك وتويتر   سابعا: إقالة 17 لواء بجهاز الأمن وخاصة 
لواءات الأمن المركزي والأمن  الوطني   ثامنا : إقالة رئيس جهاز 
المخابرات العامة والحربية.   من ناحية أخرى رفض المصدر ذكر
 اسمه


هذا المحتوى من  - ايجى برس ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

بعد انكسار الموجة الحارة.. أعداد المتظاهرين تتزايد بميدان التحرير وسط هتافات " المرة دى بجد مش هنسبها لحد"
	   	بدأت أعداد المتظاهرين تتزايد بميدان التحرير، بعد انكسار الموجة الحارة،  مساء اليوم السبت، استعدادًا للمشاركة فى مليونية إسقاط النظام التى دعا  إليها عدد من القوى السياسية.

	وارتفعت النداءات والهتافات التى تطالب برحيل النظام، والدعوة لانتخابات  رئاسية مبكرة، مرددين "المرة دى بجد مش هنسبها لحد" و"ارحل".

	كما أطلقوا الشماريخ والألعاب النارية فى الهواء ابتهاجا ببداية سقوط  النظام – وفق كلامهم-، وانتشر عدد كبير من الباعة الجائلين فى الميدان.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*الفيديو.. العثور على ترسانة أسلحة بمقر الحرية والعدالة ببني سويف





​                           محمد سامى               
     حصلت "فيتو" على فيديو لترسانة أسلحة داخل مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة ببني سويف. 
قال "تامر نور"، أمين حزب مصر القوية ببندر بنى سويف، إنه بعد انتهاء  المسيرة السلمية التي نظمتها القوى السياسية والثورية بالمحافظة للمطالبة  برحيل الرئيس "محمد مرسى" تعرض المتظاهرين للاعتداء من جانب أعضاء الإخوان  أسفر عن إصابة 36 شخصا.

وأضاف "نور"  أن أحد الشباب اتصل به عقب انتهاء الفعاليات وأخبره بامتلاكه  فيديو مهما،  وتابع: "أتى هذا الشخص إلى منزلي في تمام الساعة الخامسة  صباحا واكتشفنا  بعد مشاهدة الفيديو أنه لمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الرئيسي  في بندر بني سويف القريب من مدرسة الثانوية بنات".

وأكد أن المقر يضم ترسانة أسلحة مشيرا إلى أن الحزب سيعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا لنشر الفيديو الذي يكشف ترسانة الأسلحة، موضحًا 
أنه تم إبلاغ الجهات الأمنية ولم يتحرك أحد حتى الآن

[YOUTUBE]XZJsUeZneA0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

​



*عاجل من البابا تواضروسوكلمه قويه جدا للرئيس مرسى* 
​ 

*البابا تواضروس من ليس على قدر المسؤولية عليه التخلي عنها
    2013-06-29 20:31:04    






   	 		بابا أقباط مصر: من ليس على قدر المسؤولية عليه التخلي عنها 	 		
		دعا البابا تواضروس الثاني، بطريرك الكنيسة القبطية في مصر، كافة   المسؤولين في بلاده إلى تحمل «مسؤولياتهم» قبل يوم من مظاهرات دعت لها   المعارضة لإسقاط الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي. 	 		وقال تواضروس الثاني، في  مداخلة هاتفية مساء اليوم السبت لفضائية  «مارمرقس»، التابعة للكنيسة،  أناشد كل مسئول أن يتحمل المسؤولية، فبتقاعس  المسؤول عن مسؤوليته تضطرب  الأمور، ومصر دولة كبيرة ومؤثرة، ومن لا يكون  علي قدر المسؤولية عليه  التخلي عنها. 	 		واتفقت المؤسسات الدينية المصرية الاسلامية والمسيحية  الرسمية في ما يبدو  علي موقف موحد تجاه مظاهرات الأحد، حيث تجنبت البيانات  الرسمية اتخاذ  مواقف مؤيدة للرئيس، كما أنها لم ترفض الدعوات للتظاهر ضد  الرئيس. 	 		وقال الأنبا تواضروس، في بيان مقتضب الأربعاء إن المشاركة في  تظاهرات غدا  الأحد 30 يونيو، «حرية شخصية». 	 		وفي مداخلته الهاتفية  اليوم ناشد بابا الأقباط المتظاهرين «الحذر لأنه  عندما يجتمع عدد كبير  تغيب الحكمة، وعلينا البعد عن العنف والدم». 	 		وتابع الأنبا تواضروس أن  ثمة خمسة لاءات يجب تذكرها خلال مظاهرات الأحد  هي لا لـ« العنف، الاعتداء  علي منشأة أو شخص، الاصطدام ، الدم»، وقال: «نحن  نرفع صلواتنا من أجل مصر  ومن أجل كل المصريين، لكن ما نراه عبر الشاشات  مؤلم خلال التظاهرات». 	 		 وقال موجها حديثه للشباب الذي ينتوي التظاهر في 30 يونيو: «عبر عن رأيك   وكن شجاعا وتجنب الدم والصدام والعنف». 	 		وأشار إلى أن البلاد تواجه  مأزقا «لا أعرف كيفية الخروج منه .. فأنا لست  رجل سياسة لكننا نحتاج إلي  كل حكمة ولابد من وضع صالح مصر و إلا الخاسر  سيكون الوطن».




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*تفاصيل لقاء «مرسي والسيسي وإبراهيم»: وزير الداخلية أكد رفض الضباط تأمين الأحزاب*




*

*










*عقد الرئيس محمد مرسى اجتماعًا فى قصر القبة الرئاسي، عصر  السبت، مع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، القائد العام  للقوات المسلحة، واللواءين محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، ورأفت شحاتة، مدير  المخابرات العامة، لبحث الاستعدادات للمظاهرات المرتقبة، الأحد.*
*وقالت مصادر رفيعة المستوى إن «الاجتماع استمر 3 ساعات  متواصلة، وناقش خطط تأمين المظاهرات فى القاهرة والمحافظات، وطلب مرسي  توضيحًا من وزير الداخلية حول حرق مقار حزب الحرية والعدالة، التابع لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، فى عدد من المحافظات، وقدم الوزير له تقارير أمنية عن  المقبوض عليهم فى محافظتي القليوبية والقاهرة وانتماءاتهم السياسية،  والأسلحة التى ضبطت بحوزتهم».*
*وأضافت «المصادر»، التي طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها، أن «الوزير قدم  تقريرا عن سير مظاهرات محافظة الدقهلية، ودور التيارات الإسلامية فى تزايد  وتيرة العنف فيها».*
*وأوضحت أن «وزير الداخلية قال للرئيس إن أجهزة المعلومات لدى  الوزارة تؤكد توجه مجموعات حاشدة من المتظاهرين إلى قصر الاتحادية، وأن  القوات ستكون مهمتها حماية المنشآت الحيوية فقط بالتنسيق مع القوات  المسلحة، وأن موقف الضباط واضح، وهو عدم التصدي لأي مظاهرات سلمية».*
*وتابعت المصادر أن  الرئيس أطلع الحضور على تقرير من جهاز  سيادي عن اعتزام مجموعة من بقايا رموز النظام السابق خلق حالة من الفوضى،  واحتلال مقار الإخوان فى عدد من المحافظات، وأشار التقرير إلى أن بعض  الخطرين سيتم استئجارهم، للعمل على مهاجمة الوزارات ومبان حيوية فى  المحافظات، بهدف احتلالها، وخلق حالة من الشلل فى مؤسسات الدولة، وهو ما  طالب مرسي بالتصدي له».*
*وقالت: «إن وزير الداخلية عرض على مرسي الخطط الأمنية، وطرق  التعامل مع العناصر، التي تميل إلى استخدام العنف والتخريب، وقال إن التصدى  لها سيكون بكل قوة، خاصة في حالة وجود محاولات لاقتحام أقسام الشرطة أو  معسكراتها، وعدم تأمين مقار الأحزاب السياسية، وتدخل الشرطة سيكون لمنع  إراقة الدماء في حالة حدوث أي اشتباك».*
*وذكرت المصادر أن مرسى ظهر عليه الانفعال من كلام وزير  الداخلية، الذى أكد أن التأمين سيقتصر على جميع المنشآت الحيوية فقط، دون  الحديث عن مقار (الحرية والعدالة)، وتجاهل اتهامات الحزب ضباط الشرطة  بالتخاذل عن حماية مقار وأعضاء الإخوان، خاصة بعد أن قال الوزير إن الضباط  أعلنوا موقفهم بعدم تأمين أي مقار حزبية، ودورهم حماية المنشآت فقط».*
*وأوضحت المصادر أن «قصر القبة يشهد حاليًا إجراءات أمنية مشددة، حيث تتواجد عناصر من الحرس الجمهوري والمخابرات حول القصر».*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*نصب أول خيمة للاعتصام أمام محافظة الجيزة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*سوهاج تقرر الثورةعلى مرسى بـ"إحراق صورته"

*​*6/29/2013   8:38 PM*​*





​*
*
*​*محمد صلاح الحج

 شهدت  محافظة   سوهاج انتفاضة  كبرى اليوم , حيث قام المتظاهرون بإشعال النيران فى صورة   للرئيس محمد مرسى  بميدان الشهيد وسط تهليل من المشاركين فى المسيرة التى   جابت أرجاء  المحافظة .

 يذكر ان سوهاج كان لها دور مؤثر فى حسم نتيجة الإنتخابات لصالح الرئيس مرسى نظرا لوجود العديد من مؤيدى الجماعة .​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتزايدون ويغلقون الميدان بالكامل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*
لإتحاد العام لضباط الشرطة
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
------------------

إلى جميع وحوش الشرطة المصرية : إيمانا برسالتنا وما أقسمنا عليه من حفظ الأمن والأمان لمصر والمصريين
 وإيمانا منا جميعا بأن الأرض لا تتطهر إلا بالدماء وإن اضطررنا لإجراء جراحات البتر الأمني
 فعليه :
قررنا البدء في تطبيق خطة " وادي الموت للحياة " ...... وعلى الجميع اتخاذ اللازم وشكرا

 ستسطرون بدمائكم تاريخ مصر الحديث

 حفظ الله مصر والمصريين

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xw1zi5HbTwU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*هاجم مسلحون كمينًا أمنيًا بمنطقة جنوب الشيخ زويد.

وقال شهود إن الكمين تعرض لإطلاق نار كثيف وردت القوات بإطلاق النار على المهاجمين الذين لاذوا بالفرار.

ولم يبلغ حتى اللحظة عن خسائر.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*وصول وفد من "العفو الدولية" لمراقبة الوضع فى مصر خلال مظاهرات الغد *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2qPAqrwniH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*الإخوان أثناء استقبالهم عبد الماجد: شيخنا عاصم قالها خلاص.. يوم 30 رصاص برصاص​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*وفاة مواطن وإصابة 6 بينهم 4 من الشرطة في اعتداء مسلح على نقطة شرطة الطابية بالإسكندرية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*



نفاذ كافة أدوية الضغط فى الصيدليات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*



ميدان رابعه العدويه ..لا للعنف​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*"تمرد" قادرة على إسقاط الرئيس مرسى فى 7 ساعات !!

*​*6/29/2013   10:36 PM*​*




​*
*

 تعليقا على حشود الاسلاميين برابعة العدوية واحتمالية   الصدام مع المتظاهرين، أكدت الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوي الأمين العام للحزب   الاشتراكي المصري إن حركة تمرد قد أصبحت بالقوة التي تمكنها من إنهاء حكم    الرئيس مرسي  خلال سبع ساعات.*​*   وأضافت الحفناوى أن خوف جماعة الإخوان من الهزيمة هو ما يدفعهم لرفض    الانتخابات الرئسية العاجلة، موضحة أن رفضهم أكبر دليل على رعبهم وزعرهم     من "تمرد".

الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

* نائب المرشد مهدداً: إذا إنحاز الجيش لمطلب الإنتخابات الرئاسية المبكرة فلكل حادث حديث  *


*















*
*  (rating: 0 | 0 votes | 379 views) *
*

​*​ * قال الدكتور رشاد بيومي  نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن الجماعة ترفض رفضاً تاماً مطلب إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.*

* وأضاف   :'' إذا إنحاز الجيش لهذا المطلب فلكل حادث حديث، ونتمنى أن تنأي مصر عن أي سبب لإراقة الدماء''.*

* وتابع الدكتور بيومي: ''إن السبيل الوحيد لحل الأزمة الراهنة هو جلوس الجميع على طاولة واحدة لبحث الخلاف''.*

* واستطرد''الصراع الآن بين الإسلام والعلمانية، وأمريكا تشارك في المؤامرة على الرئيس محمد مرسي بكل قواها''.*

* ووصف نائب المرشد  بيان الجيش الذي صدر الأحد الماضي بأنه إيجابي، قائلاً:  ''الناس فلسفته فلسفات معينة ولكن أرى أنه يقول للجميع، ياناس لابد أن  نتصالح ونتشاور وأي غيور في البلد لن يسمح بإراقة أي دماء، وكل ما أرجوه  ألا نعود إلى المربع السالب لأننا عانينا كثيراً جداً من دخول الجيش في  السياسة، الناس الموجودون في القوات المسلحة مخلصون ومحترمون وأحسب أنهم  أناس شرفاء يهمهم مصلحة البلد''.*

* كان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، القائد العام وزير الدفاع والإنتاج  الحربى، قال الأحد الماضي ''القوات المسلحة تجنبت خلال الفترة السابقة  الدخول فى معترك السياسة، إلا أن مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية والأخلاقية  تجاه شعبها تحتم عليها التدخل لمنع إنزلاق مصر في نفق مظلم من الصراع  والاقتتال الداخلي أو التخوين أو التجريم أو الفتنة الطائفية أو انهيار  مؤسسات الدولة''.*

* وأضاف السيسي''القوات المسلحة تدعو الجميع دون أي مزايدات لإيجاد صيغة  تفاهم وتواصل ومصالحة حقيقية لحماية مصر وشعبها ولدينا أسبوع يمكن أن يتحقق  فيه الكثير''.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​



​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل| أنباء عن إستقالة وزير الداخلية عقب اجتماعه مع "مرسى"

*​*6/29/2013   10:44 PM*​*



*​* 
محمد صلاح الحج

 أكد الكاتب الصحفى شريف عرفه سكرتير تحرير جريدة المصرى اليوم أن اللواء   محمد إبراهيم تقدم بإستقالته اليوم أثناء اجتماعه مع الرئيس محمد مرسى   والفريق السيسى لبحث كيفيت التعامل مع مظاهرات غد .

  وأضاف عرفه على صفحتة الرسمية بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس بوك"  أن سبب   الإستقالة يرجع لعدم إستجابة وزير الدخلية لمطالب الرئيس محمد مرسى  بحماية  جميع مقار جماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة بجميع المناطق .




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قامت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة اليوم، السبت، بإجلاء 45 من أسر العاملين  والدبلوماسيين فيها إلى ألمانيا فى طريقهم إلى الولايات المتحدة بعد  التطورات الأخيرة فى مصر.
* *
وقالت مصادر مسئولة بمطار القاهرة، إن الأمريكيين أنهوا إجراءات سفرهم على  متن الطائرة المصرية رحلة رقم 785 والمتجهة إلى فرانكفورت، حيث كان فى  وداعهم عدد من العاملين بالسفارة. 
* *




وحسب المصادر، شهد المطار زحاماً شديداً فى صالات السفر وامتلأت الطائرات  المغادرة بالكامل بعدما حرص المئات من الأجانب وأسر بعض العاملين على  المغادرة بعد التطورات الأخيرة فى مصر وقبل المظاهرات التى تعتزم قوى  المعارضة وحملة "تمرد" تنظيمها غداً الأحد للمطالبة بسحب الثقة من الرئيس  المصرى المنتخب محمد مرسى والدعوة إلى إجراء انتخابات مبكرة.
* *
ويوافق غداً الأحد الثلاثين من يونيو مرور عام على تولى الرئيس مرسى الحكم  فى مصر، بعد فوزه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية على منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس  الوزراء الأسبق المحسوب على الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، وذلك وسط حالة  من الجدل حول أدائه خلال هذه الفترة.
* *
اليوم السابع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

سادت حالة من الاستياء بين معتصمي ميدان التحرير منذ قليل بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وسط الميدان والطريق المؤديللمتحف المصري.

		وردد المتظاهرون هتافات تندد بالرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منها: "ارحل ارحل"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

		يذكر أن المئات من معارضي الرئيس مرسي تظاهرو بميدان التحرير للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*أكد عاصم عبد الماجد، القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، أنه فى حالة التطاول غدا على الشرعية سيعلن عن تشكيل مجلس قيادة الثورة الإسلامية، وإذا كانوا يهددونا بحملة صليبية فنحن لدينا صلاح الدين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*استدعاء وزير الإعلام ورئيس التلفزيون في رئاسة الجمهورية
* *





     وزير الإعلام صلاح عبد المقصود 
* *استدعت رئاسة الجمهورية بشكل مفاجئ، وزير الإعلام  صلاح  عبدالمقصود، ورئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون شكري أبو عميرةـ  ومستشار  الرئيس أحمد عبدالعزيز، وعلمت "الوطن" أن الهدف من هذا الاستدعاء  هو  إعطائهم تعليمات بخصوص تغطية الغد، وأكدت مصادرنا في ماسبيرو أن حالة  من  التعتيم المتعمد، ستتم غداً على مظاهرات 30 يونيو على شاشة التلفزيون   المصري، وخاصة إذا حدثت أي اشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين في المحافظات.  
* *وكانت قيادات التلفزيون والتي تم استدعائها في رئاسة  الجمهورية، قد  أعطت تعليمات لرؤساء القطاعات في التلفزيون بعدم مغادرة  المبنى لحين  عودتهم، ويوجد فى مبنى ماسبيرو الآن إبراهيم الصياد، رئيس  قطاع الأخبار،  وعلي مبارك، رئيس قناة النيل للأخبار، وعبدالفتاح حسن رئيس  قطاع المتخصصة  وماهر عبدالعزيز رئيس راديو مصر. 

* *

* *الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*هاتفيا على أون تي في منذ قليل :
----------------------------------------------
 الرائد فهمي بهجت / عضو النادي العام لضباط الشرطه :

نعلن عدم أعترافنا بنظام محمد مرسي الذى أستحل دمنا ....

ونطالب الفريق السيسي كما قام الجيش المصري بتطهير سينا من الاسرائيليين أن يطهرها من الأرهابيين الذى بيأويهم ويحميهم النظام الأخوانى الأرهابى .......

وأحنا بكره بعد أنتهاء دورنا في تأمين المنشآت هننضم لصفوف الشعب للمطالبه برحيل النظام الذى لم يعد يمثلنا أبد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*الإخوان: مستعدون أن نقدم للمعارضة خبراتنا فى تنظيم المظاهرات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*مستشار مرسى: مؤيدو الرئيس برابعة 350 ألف ومعارضيه بالتحرير 37 ألف 

شفتم المستشارين .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*قبيلة بنى هلال بأسوان تعلن مشاركتها فى فعاليات 30 يونيه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*اون تى في
 عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

 استقلال جهاز الشرطة عن النظام الحاكم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*بسبب توتر الاوضاع الامارات دعت رعاياها الى مغادرة مصر واسرائيل اوقفت كافة رحلاتها الى القاهرة وشرم الشيخ







تاريخ النشر : 2013-06-29








رام الله - دنيا الوطن 
حذَّرت "إسرائيل" رعاياها من السفر إلى مصر قبيل  التظاهرات المرتقبة غدًا الأحد 30 يونيو، والتي ينظمها ويدعو لها التيار  الشعبي، كما نصحت "الإسرائيليين" الموجودين حاليًا بمصر بسرعة المغادرة.

وذكرت الخارجية "الإسرائيلية" في بيان لها اليوم السبت  أن على المواطنين الإسرائيليين الامتناع عن السفر إلى مصر قبل 30 يونيو  الجاري، ناصحًا المقيمين في مصر بإعادة النظر في استمرار بقائهم، مشددًا  على أن من يرغب في البقاء بمصر أن يتجنب الوصول إلى أماكن التظاهرات  والاحتكاكات، وأن يتابع التطورات ويتقيد بالتوجيهات الأمنية للسلطات  المصرية، بحسب راديو "إسرائيل".

ويتزامن البيان الذي أصدرته الخارجية "الإسرائيلية" مع  إعلان مقتل أمريكي خلال أعمال عنف لمثيري شغب وبلطجية مساء أمس الجمعة  بمدينة الإسكندرية، بالإضافة إلى سقوط قتلى ومئات الجرحى خلال ممارسات  مماثلة شهدتها مدينة المنصورة وغيرها منذ الأربعاء الماضي.

يأتي هذا التحذير بعد يومين على إعلان السلطات المصرية  عن كشف "شبكة تجسس" لصالح "إسرائيل"، تضم تسعة متهمين، بينهم أربعة من ضباط  جهاز المخابرات العسكرية "الإسرائيلية" "أمان"، إضافة إلى اثنين من عرب  "إسرائيل".

الامارات تأمر رعاياها بالمغادرة
في إطار ضغطها على النظام في مصر، دعت دولة الامارات العربية اليوم السبت مواطنيها إلى عدم السفر إلى مصر "إلا للضرورة القصوى".
وطالبت وزارة الخارجية الإماراتية رعاياها بعدم السفر إلى جمهورية مصر العربية في الوقت الحاضر إلا للضرورة القصوى.


 كما دعت من هم فيها حاليا إلى "تجنب أماكن التجمعات  ومناطق المظاهرات والإسراع في عملية المغادرة فورا لعدم استقرار الأوضاع  السياسية فيها."

 وقال عبدالله بن محمد بن بطي آل حامد، وكيل وزارة الخارجية الإماراتية، إن  القرار يأتي انطلاقا من "حرص دولة الإمارات على سلامة مواطنيها في  الخارج"، مضيفا أن سفارة الإمارات في القاهرة أنشأت غرفة عمليات لتزويد  الإماراتيين بمصر بأهم التعليمات وتسهيل مغادرتهم بشكل فوري.

وكانت السفارة السعودية في القاهرة قد دعت كافة السعوديين المقيمين في مصر  إلى أخذ الحيطة والحذر وتجنب الأماكن التي من المتوقع أن تشهد مظاهرات،  وذلك حرصا على سلامتهم، محددة أرقام اتصال خاصة للتواصل معها.


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*بكرى: مخاوف من هجمة على السجون فجر الغد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*



*​ *عاجل / نصف المعتصمين فى رابعة العدوية انسحبوا احتجاجا على غياب قيادات الإخوان*​ 
*الجماعة تناشد أعضاءها العودة.. وتهدد الرافضين بالفصل*​ 
*قالت مصادر داخل جماعة  الإخوان أن نصف أعداد المعتصمين من شباب الجماعة أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية  فى مدينة نصر، قد تركوا الاعتصام وعادوا إلى منازلهم احتجاجا على عدم  مشاركة قيادات الجماعة، مشيرة إلى أن صفوف الإخوان تعانى من انقسامات حادة  بعدما بدأ الشباب يتساءل عن الدفع بهم إلى الشوارع للقتال بينما القادة  وأسرهم يختبئون فى منازل محصنة.*

*وحسب المصادر أصدر قادة  الإخوان تعليمات مشددة لأتباعهم بضرورة العودة إلى الاعتصام مهددين باتخاذ  إجراءات عقابية شديدة بحق المتخلفين، ومن يشقوا عصا الطاعة، على حد قول  المصادر.*

*وتعانى جماعة الإخوان من  حالة تمرد غير معلنة بين صفوف كوادرها فى المحافظات، وقد بدا هذا واضحا فى  تناقص أعداد المشاركين من الجماعة فى التظاهرات التى تحشد لها.*

*وأضافت المصادر أنه رغم  إطلاق النفير العام أمس لحشد الإخوان من كافة المحافظات لا حظت قيادة  الجماعة أن الاستجابة أمس قلت كثيرا عن الجمعة التى سبقتها، وهو ما اعتبره  مكتب الإرشاد مؤشرا خطيرا على انفرط عقد الجماعة مستقبلا.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عبدالماجد: الثورة الإسلامية مستعدة لمواجهة الصليبيين 









قال عاصم  عبدالماجد، القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية، إنه فى حالة التطاول غدا على  الشرعية سيعلن عن تشكيل مجلس قيادة الثورة الإسلامية، وإذا كانوا يهددونا  بحملة صليبية فنحن لدينا صلاح الدين.
أوضح عبد الماجد،  خلال مؤتمر حملة تجرد بمسجد رابعة العدوية، أن الحرب الآن ليست فى الأعداد  الحقيقية التى جمعتها حملتا تمرد وتجرد، وإنما الحرب الآن حرب على الأرض،  حرب على المشروع الإسلامى، مضيفا: "الشواهد على الحرب كثيرة، ومنها استهداف  الملتحين والمنتقبات والمساجد"
تابع عبدالماجد أن  من اقتحم المساجد فى التاريخ هو نابليون بونابرت، قائد الحملة الصليبية،  المعروفة باسم الحملة الفرنسية، مشيرا إلى أن من يكره الحجاب والنقاب  والمساجد، هم المتطرفون الأقباط.
أضاف عبدالماجد أن الحملة الصليبية استعانت بأوﻻد ماركسيين ليجمعوا توقيعات تحت اسم تمرد، ليبدأوا حربهم على المشروع الإسلامى.





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*نائب رئيس الهيئة الشرعية: من يقتل دفاعاً عن الشرعية "شهيد"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*  قرار عاجل من قبيلة الأشراف بقنا بخصوص يوم 30 يونية *
*2013-06-29 23:39:00* *
* 

*



* 
*   	قبيلة الأشراف بقنا تلحق بهوارة وتعلن مشاركتها فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو
* *
	أعلنت قبيلة الأشراف بمحافظة قنا عن مشاركتها فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو الرافضة  لاستمرار الرئيس محمد مرسى فى الحكم، مشيرة إلى أنها ستحشد غدا لمظاهرة  كبير فى ميدان المحطة بمحافظة قنا.
* *
	يأتى هذا بعد إعلان قبائل هوارة بقنا عن مشاركتها فى تظاهرات 30 يونيو، ويشار إلى أن 75% من قبائل الإشراف يقطنون محافظة قنا.
* *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*توجة المستشار القانونى لقناة الفراعين خالد سليمان ابو العلا ببلاغ الى مكتب النائب العام حول إختفاء مذيعتا القناة أ. #حياة الدرديري مقدمة برنامج مصر اليوم ، ونيفين الفقى مقدمة برنامج حرب النجوم بالقناة ... 
وكانت ادارة قناة الفراعين قد اعلنت الساعة الثامنة من مساء الجمعة الماضية اختفاء الاعلامى الدكتور توفيق عكاشة وهو فى طريقة للمشاركة فى مليونية وزارة الدفاع وبعد اكتشاف اختفاءه بأربعة ساعات انقطعت الاتصالات تماما بين العاملين فى القناة وبين المذيعة حياة الدرديري وبسؤال اسرتها عليها اتضح عدم معرفتهم شيئا عنها ، وكذلك الحال مع نيفين الفقي 

كما سيتم التقدم غداً لبلاغ للشرطة العسكرية حول اختفاء الاعلامي توفيق ومذيعتا القناة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل من  شبرا الخيمة 3 مسيرات لـ"تمرد" من شبرا الخيمة للمشاركة فى تظاهرات الاتحادية غدًا                                دعت حملة تمرد بشبرا الخيمة لعمل 3 مسيرات غدًا، الأحد،   تبدأ  المسيرة الأولى من محطة مترو شبرا الخيمة إلى محطة الشهداء والانضمام   إلى  مسيرة الحركة من هناك، والتى ستنطلق إلى قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة فى    التظاهرات للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية    مبكرة، والثانية تنطلق من أمام قسم أول شبرا الخيمة، والثالثة من أمام مبنى    التوحيد والنور بكلية الزراعة. وقال محمود إبراهيم، المتحدث الإعلامى لتمرد بشبرا، لـ"اليوم لسابع" إنه    المقرر أن تبدأ 3 مسيرات غدا، من شبرا الخيمة من الساعة 3 عصرا إلى الساعة 4    عصرا، حيث سيتم تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة تجوب عدة مناطق من أمام قسم أول شبرا    الخيمة، والثانية من أمام محلات التوحيد والنور، والثالثة ستنطلق من أمام    محطة المترو، على أن تتقابل الثلاث مسيرات فى نقطة واحدة للذهاب إلى قصر    الاتحادية.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل من بكرى بخصوص صباح الغد*
*2013-06-29 23:48:19* *
* 

*



* 
*     	بكرى: الإخوان تطلق شائعات حول قطع الطرق صباح الغد

	قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى إن هناك إشاعات تطلقها عناصر إخوانية حول  قطع الطرق فى الخامسة من صباح الغد، بزعم الاعتراض على أزمة البنزين وإدانة  الحكومة.

	وأوضح بكرى فى تدوينة على الفيس بوك أن الحقيقة أن هذه شائعة مقصود بها  منع المواطنين من أبناء المحافظات من القدوم إلى القاهرة، للمشاركة فى ثورة  الشعب المصرى.

	كما أضاف أن العناصر الشريفة ستؤمن كافة الطرق ودوريات أمنية فى كل مكان، شائعاتكم الرخيصة لن تخيف الأبطال.






	اليوم السابع  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو رابعة يهتفون لعصام سلطان: "الأسد أهو"


  السبت، 29 يونيو  2013 - 23:16







                             عصام سلطان 

كتب محمد حجاج وهانى الحوتى





 
التف عدد كبير من المعتصمين بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية، مساء   اليوم  السبت، حول عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، خلال مشاركته بمؤتمر   القوى  الثورية الداعمة للشرعية، والذى عقد بإحدى قاعات مسجد رابعة.

 وهتف المتظاهرون: "الأسد أهوه"، كما حرصوا على مصافحته   ومرافقته حتى خروجه  من محيط الاعتصام، بصحبة المهندس عمرو فاروق، المتحدث   باسم حزب الوسط.






* 
​ 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*تمكن كمين تابع لمديرية أمن السويس بطريق الإسماعيلية الصحراوى من ضبط مدفع أر بى جى المضاد للدبابات حديث الصنع مزود بذخيرته الحية وتم ضبط سلاح آلى بخزنة طلقات.

وأمر اللواء طارق نصار مدير أمن السويس إرسال قوات دعم و خبراء مفرقعات لقوات الكمين و التحفظ على السيارة نصف نقل تحمل لوحات 5738 ط . س . و نقل الإسماعيلية قيادة ع . م تبين أنه قادم بالأسلحة من الإسماعيلية للسويس .

وتم تشكيل فريق بحث بمعرفة العميد عبد اللطيف الحناوى مدير مباحث السويس لمعرفة مصدر السلاح ووجهة استخدامه حيث يأتى ليلة الدعوة لمليونية 30 يونية . *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قيادي بـ"الراية": " خطة مواجهة 30يونبو لم تخطر على بال أحد"  









نفى  صفوت بركات  القيادي في حزب الراية السلفي، سفر الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل  مؤسس الحزب  خارج مصر، مؤكداً أنهم أصحاب مصر ولن يهربوا من المعركة، مشيراً  إلى أنها  شائعة أطلقها رجال مخابرات.
أوضح  بركات أن  الاعتصام أمام مدينة الإنتاج مرة أخرى أمر مستبعد مشيراً الى  أنهم وضعوا  خطة كاملة ليوم 30 يونيو لمحاصرة أماكن "قاتلة " لن تخطر على  بال أحد.
الجدير  بالذكر أن  أبوإسماعيل، كان ينتوي محاصرة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي لمواجهة  مظاهرات 30  يونيو التي تطالب بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي وإجراء انتخابات  رئاسية مبكر





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*  عاجل تظاهرة حاشدة بالأقصر *
*2013-06-29 23:52:00* *
* 

*



* 
*   	تظاهرة حاشدة بالأقصر تجوب شوارع المدينة للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي
* *
	 		خرج مئات من أهالي الأقصر مساء اليوم، في تظاهرة حاشدة جابت شوارع  المدينة، للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى، والمطالبة بإجراء انتخابات  مبكرة، ودعوة المواطنين للمشاركة في تظاهرات غد الأحد.
* *
		وانطلقت المسيرة بناء على دعوة من أحزاب المعارضة والقوى السياسية،  وتحركت من أمام مبنى ديوان المحافظة، حيث يعتصم المئات، وطافت شوارع  المدينة.
* *
		وهتف المتظاهرون، برحيل الرئيس والإخوان المسلمين عن الحكم، ورددوا  هتافات: "يوم الأحد العصر رايحين عند القصر" و"ارحل ارحل" و"فين الضباط  الأحرار الإخوان حلوها مرار"، وغيرها من الشعارات المناهضة لحكم مرسى  والإخوان.
* *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*فيديو.. البحيره تعلن استقلالها
*[YOUTUBE]XmEyar63xSo#at=47[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري: «السيسي» سيستمر القائد العام للجيش حتى لو تمت إقالة الحكومة
















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تجرد بتقول انها جمعت 26 مليون توقيع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*حقيقة ارسال تعزيزات أمنية إضافية إلى الكنائس
2013-06-29 23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40​​




مصادر كنسية: لم يتم إرسال أى تعزيزات أمنية إضافية إلى الكنائس
  قال مصدر كنسى بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن القوات  المسلحة أو وزارة الداخلية لم يرسلا تعزيزات إضافية للكنائس تحسبا  للتظاهرات التى ستنطلق غدا الأحد، مضيفا أن أمن الكاتدرائية هو المسئول عن  تأمين الكاتدرائية حتى الآن، وصدرت تعليمات مساء اليوم السبت من اللواء  نبيل رياض مدير أمن الكاتدرائية لطاقم الأمن الداخلى بتمشيط الكاتدرائية  ومراقبة الأسوار.

وأوضح المصدر أنه صدرت تعليمات أخرى بوضع كاميرات احتياطية أعلى منارة  الكاتدرائية تحسبا لأى ظرف طارئ أو حدوث مناوشات حتى يتم رصدها.

وقال الأب رفيق جريش رئيس المكتب الصحفى بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية، إن الأمن لم  يرسل تأمينات إضافية للكنائس الكاثوليكية أيضا، تحسبا لوقوع أى مناوشات،  مضيفا أن الحارس هو الله.




​

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*


*

*الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية
* *
 تعليمات هامة جـــداَ لمن يرغب فى النزول يوم 30 /6
 علشان نقدر نحميك كويس ومش تعرض نفسك للخطر خد بالك من شويه حاجات لازم تعملها كويس علشان نفرق بينك وبين البلطجى
 1- بلاش تقرب اوى من المنشات العسكرية او تحتك بالقوات
 2- بلاش تردد هتافات معادية للعسكر أو للشرطة
 3 - لو شوفت أى أحتكاك بين القوات وبين أحد المندسين ياريت تبعد بالقدر الكافى علشان تتيح للشرطة أنها تحميك
 4 - الشرطة هتتعامل بكل قوة مع الخارجين عن القانون فلو دا حصل ياريت ترجع  وراء الشرطة بمسافة كافية وتصور وتحتمى بالعساكر أو المدرعات وبلاش تتدخل
 5 - سجل الرقم دا ضرورى على موبايل
 0224888888 ---- 0224884500
 دى أرقام غرفة عمليات الأمن العام .. هتساعدك لو فى اى أعتداء عليك أو ضرب  نار فى مكان معين او حاجه غريبه - ياريت تصور الموقف وتبلغ علشان تقدر  الشرطة تروح وتتعامل مع الحدث بقوة
 هدفنا أمنك ومساعدتك*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*استعراض للجماعة الإسلامية بالأسلحة الثقيلة بمدينة طما بسوهاج
* *30 يونيو 2013 | 12:08 صباحاً	 	 	اكتب تعليقك 
* *




* *




* *قام منذ قليل عدد من قيادات وكوادر الجماعة الاسلامية  بمدينة طما بسوهاج  باستعراض بالاسلحة الالية وبنادق الجرينوف بالمرور  بسيارتين ربع نقل داخل  شوارع مدينة طما في محاولة منهم.
* *وتساءل المواطنون عن الغياب الأمني الرهيب مطالبين أجهزة  الأمن بالتدخل  السريع واتخاذ اجراءات ضد هذه الشخصيات التي تتحرك على مرأى  ومسمع من  الجميع بشكل علنى ومستفز .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قرر ضباط الشرطة من أعضاء نادي الجزيرة الخروج في مسيرة اليوم، ضمن فعاليات 30 يونيو، للتنديد باستشهاد زملائهم في مواجهات أمنية.*
*كما  ترددت أنباء عن خروج مسيرة أخرى حاشدة من النادي العام لضباط الشرطة بمدينة  نصر، لنفس الهدف، ولم يتم تحديد وجهة الضباط إلى الاتحادية أم وزارة  الدفاع حتى الآن.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*
وبدأ يوم 6/30 ...... 
ونصلى أن يعيننا الرب على ما سيحدث .... 
فالقادم سيئ ... 
لكنه كجراحات البتر .... 
نضطر إليها لإنقاذ جسد كامل ..... 
والآن حان بتر جزء من شعب مصر .... 
كى ننقذ مصر .... 
ولن يكون هذا عملا بشريا .... 
بل إرادة إلهية .... 
فالرب يناديها: 
كفاك ابتعاد يا حبيبتى ..... 
فقد اشتقت لعودتك .... 
ولذا ... سأغسلك من كافة أوحالك .... 
لأزيل خجلك .... 
ولتتشجعى ..... 
للعودة لأحضانى ....

يٌغلق ..... وننتقل لـ "فعاليات يوم 30/6 ...... اليوم الأول"

[YOUTUBE]aSc_jlz-N3s[/YOUTUBE]​
*​


----------

